# Unpopular Opinion Thread!



## Flop

Say an unpopular opinion that you have!  I'll  start!
(Please keep it within the rules )

I friggin' hate Fire Emblem games


----------



## kassie

I _really_ dislike Amiibos.


----------



## tokkio

I like kanye west's songs, and I think he's cool (except for sometimes though)


----------



## Paranoid

I don't like pizza or tacos. *dun dun dun*


----------



## Tao

Harry Potter and Dr.Who are awful.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I hate cheese.

Tattoos are ugly.

White kids being obsessed with Japan is annoying as ****.


----------



## aliscka

Can these be social, too?

If so... (prepares for the hate)

I try to be as accepting as I can of other people's gender identities and sexualities (after all, those don't impact me, so why should I care?) but if you are one of those "otherkin" and insist I refer to you by "catself/dogself/bunself/merself" etc., I'm going to laugh in your face and tell you you're a joke. You just want to seem special. 

I also don't believe in sapiosexuality. Get away from me with that pretentious bull****. At first I had thought that sapiosexuality was supposed to be a mockery of "non-traditional" sexualities but I know some people who honestly identify with it and it's ****ing stupid.


----------



## daniduckyface

Illyana said:


> I hate cheese.
> 
> Tattoos are ugly.
> 
> White kids being obsessed with Japan is annoying as ****.



this...all of this and the white kids obsessed with Koreans too


----------



## Aryxia

Bacon is ****ing disgusting. So is pie.


----------



## Mercedes

Well like I see people a tell them to burn in hell. And I simlie.
I think this is ok.
*unpoulpar opinion*


----------



## oath2order

Illyana said:


> White kids being obsessed with Japan is annoying as ****.



fixed it. 

all kids being obsessed with japan is annoying


----------



## Mercedes

Oh and there is no such thing as a wigger
It's more like a wanna be *person*


----------



## Jake

my unpopular opinion;
unpopular opinion threads are just bait to start flame wars


----------



## Mercedes

Jake. said:


> my unpopular opinion;
> unpopular opinion threads are just bait to start flame wars



That's true


----------



## matcha

i can't stand tumblr's social justice crowd. they trivialize minorities that face actual struggles in the real world by adding all these excessive labels and criteria for being a certain way and give themselves false labels to compensate for the fact that they have literally everything going for them instead of accepting the fact that they have it better off than a lot of people. they preach about tolerance and standing up for people but if you mention being straight/comfortable with your gender/that you're healthy they'll hound you and send you death threats over it.

i don't like it when people who are clearly unhealthy act arrogant about it and say 'well i'm beautiful just the way i am '. body acceptance is something to strive for but if your physical health is clearly being compromised then maybe it's time to adapt to a better lifestyle. 

i don't see the hype about LoZ. the games never looked interesting to me.

i think dairy milk is disgusting and i can never go back to drinking it despite having loved it for years and years.


----------



## radical6

glasses r sexy on ppl


----------



## Heartcore

Beyonce isn't that great.

Ya'll can drag me now


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I've pretty much agreed with all these unpopular opinions. All though I cannot stand Kanye West. 

I don't even bother going to see new Disney movies anymore because they all look horrific and stupid. (Ex: Frozen, How to Train Your Dragon, etc)


----------



## matcha

how to train your dragon is dreamworks though
awks


----------



## ShinyYoshi

You're right, I totally spaced


----------



## Heartcore

ShinyYoshi said:


> I've pretty much agreed with all these unpopular opinions. All though I cannot stand Kanye West.
> 
> I don't even bother going to see new Disney movies anymore because they all look horrific and stupid. (Ex: Frozen, How to Train Your Dragon, etc)



Disagree. But only because Big Hero 6 and How to Train Your Dragon are pretty rad


----------



## CR33P

selcouth said:


> I _really_ dislike Amiibos.



oh my god yes i find them so dumb


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Heartcore said:


> Disagree. But only because Big Hero 6 and How to Train Your Dragon are pretty rad



Well, they don't call it an unpopular opinion for nothing. 
?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## pocky

I'm not excited for the new Animal Crossing game. At least not right now. Though it'll be a few years until we get it so who knows... maybe I'll be excited for it then?


----------



## Naiad

Illyana said:


> White kids being obsessed with Japan is annoying as ****.





oath2order said:


> fixed it.
> 
> all kids being obsessed with japan is annoying



I think ya mean



Illyana said:


> White kids that aren't Japanese being obsessed with Japan is annoying as ****.


----------



## pocky

Lafiel said:


> I think ya mean



Yeah. Exactly. Not just with Japanese culture though! I see it happening more often with Korea now, even met a few white people that wanted surgery to look Korean. Oh! And I know two people that speak with fake English accents because they're obsessed with England.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

My unpopular opinions:

I am very conservative
I don't like Gravity Falls
I like inFAMOUS video games (1&2)

There's more, but that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Dustmop

I've got some.

I'm 22-years-old and I enjoy "grandma" games like hidden object games and point and click adventure games.
I actually like EA as a company.

I will never understand why so many romantic comedies or dramas are even A Thing, much less that they're popular.
I prefer many of the newer Disney movies to the older ones that I grew up with.

I hate cake.
I hate ice cream.


----------



## Alienfish

I think Quentin Tarantino is a really bad director.
I hate most of today's music with a veerry few exceptions (like Ayu and few Swedish bands)
I dislike romantic comedies.. and obvious stupid action films.
I have no problems watching pron or playing it, I prefer it to horror and action/violence
I prefer Sony and the PS console before Childtendo
M*A*S*H is the best TV series ever.. a lot of people I met pretty much only like it just cause with a few exceptions
I don't like using make-up
I prefer unshaved areas


----------



## xTurnip

I think Jar Jar Binks is a good character in Star Wars.


----------



## Alienfish

Also while it may apply to Unpopular games mainly, Planetside 2 and those "free" games on Steam sucks


----------



## Verotten

Lmao I love some of these; I'm so guilty of loving Jar Jar and 'grandma games', as well as gritting my teeth at (and immediately unfollowing) 'those types' of people on Tumblr.

I think the following things are overrated: Frozen, Harry Potter (it is good, but overrated), Twilight, Dr Who, Assassin's Creed, MLP (sorry bronies).. idk, I'm sure there are plenty.
I think Taylor Swift is an arse. 
I'm sick of seeing Leonardo Dicaprio in films all the time, it's getting to the point where I won't watch stuff he's in because I can't believe his character anymore. I just see him.
Berries taste disgusting, I only eat them to feel 'healthy'.

Gonna share one of my partners', it's a doozy:
He hates Johnny Depp. Oooooo!


----------



## Alienfish

I like berries but I agree to the Creed and your other stuff.


----------



## Celestefey

Okay so... I know this is an unpopular opinion thread and all, but I am really curious to know as to WHY people hate or like all of these different things... 

Anyway, Rosalina is my least favourite princess out of the Mario trio. I mean, she's just replacing Daisy who was actually pretty cool and had more of a personality than Rosalina. Nintendo are only really trying to force her in because the fans love her, but in all honesty, she's pretty useless and boring, I think. I mean, what was the point of her being an unlockable character in 3D World? She played no vital role in the plot whatsoever throughout the entire game, so... ?

I also think Frozen is pretty overrated too, for obvious reasons. There are definitely better Disney films out there. ^^


----------



## Alienfish

Well, for me those things bugs me, are pet peeves or I just hate them in general because they are bad, simple as that.


----------



## Verotten

The things I find overrated aren't necessarily things I hate, more like things I've tried and was kind of disappointed by. Like yeah, it's alright, but not something I'd bother to write home about.!

As for berries.. I just can't stand sour tasting things! I have to shovel them in with mouthfuls of sugar if I do eat them. :B

I agree about the confusing fuss over Rosalina. I don't despise her, but she isn't really as interesting or fun as Daisy.


----------



## Alienfish

I prefer Rosalina.. at least for the Mario kart games since she drives better than Daisy, and I like her design better but yeah each to their own

I like some berries far from all though


----------



## oath2order

Michael Jackson sucks.

So do the Beatles.


----------



## Alienfish

oath2order said:


> Michael Jackson sucks.
> 
> So do the Beatles.



They are way overrated for sure. Beatles have a few more psychedelic tracks I like but that's it. Never been into MJ much aside from the stuff he did with Jackson 5


----------



## Candy_Rose

I find women with short to medium length hair to be the most attractive!  

Also, I REALLY prefer feminine-looking guys over the typical "manly man" type, despite most girls I know being really into the "strong, rugged, manly man" type. 

Bonus points if he's into crossdressing.


----------



## Alienfish

I prefer.. well hippie types. Or people who are a bit different than this short haired back-slick hairstyle/ugly short in general


----------



## Dustmop

Noiru said:


> I think Quentin Tarantino is a really bad director.
> I hate most of today's music with a veerry few exceptions (like Ayu and few Swedish bands)
> I dislike romantic comedies.. and obvious stupid action films.
> I don't like using make-up





Candy_Rose said:


> Also, I REALLY prefer feminine-looking guys over the typical "manly man" type, despite most girls I know being really into the "strong, rugged, manly man" type.



^ In full agreement.

Also, someone mentioned Johnny Depp, and I hate him as well. Hate Brad Pitt and George Clooney, too. Clooney's not a bad actor, I just don't find him attractive or particularly like.. anything else about him. Won't go out of my way to see him.
Though I do still like DiCaprio -- probably because I don't watch many movies to begin with.

I've never really liked make-up. I like how I look without it. My skin is clear; my eyes are big, round, and bright; my eyelashes are fine, whatever.
I have a very minimal look for weddings and the like -- black eyeliner across the top and a dusting of brown eyeshadow. Just because it's apparently "disrespectful" not to wear it for special occasions?

And I will always prefer a feminine-looking guy. Big muscles and facial hair are huge turn-offs. Boyfriend is a little toned, to be expected with his job, and that I don't mind.  But he seriously needs to shave his face more often. I don't think I could find him "unattractive" at this point, we've been together too long, lol. But it's always so prickly. :c


----------



## Alienfish

I like guys with beards, I hate this mentality that you need to be shaved everywhere.

Yeah I don't get people who finds Clooney attractive like he cares too much for his looks anyways


----------



## Jaebeommie

I'm not upset that the Lego movie didn't get nominated for the Oscar. It's a good movie and I enjoyed watching it, but it's hardly the best thing out there.


----------



## Alienfish

I hate these Kpop/jpop boy bands.. they are more show than music really and whatever dance pop they produce is horrible, same with most girl bands or artist in the style.

Yeah flame me. I prefer people who can make good performances and/or writing good lyrics without having to backflip their way through a show.


----------



## Shimmer

I think selfies are stupid. I'm sad the term and trend won't die.


----------



## tokkio

I find it really really weird and I dislike it when people fetishize/sexualize Animal Crossing and/or Pokemon characters. I just do not and cannot understand how people do this omfg


----------



## EmmaFrost

I'm not a fan of men with six packs. I prefer a softer stomach but big arms. I like when guys weigh 180+ lbs. It's a severe turn off if a man is skinny.


----------



## aliscka

I don't think selfies are narcissistic and I don't care if the trend dies out or not. Other people's selfies don't really impact me in any way. 

This might not be an unpopular opinion here, but on Tumblr everyone gets in a uproar about cis/heteronormativity. I think it's definitely important that we get more (and I mean a LOT more) representation of other gender identities and sexualities (being bisexual myself), but honestly I see nothing wrong with assuming that someone is a cis, straight person--and that's simply because a huge majority of people on the earth are.

So yes, if you look like a girl, I'm going to assume you use she/her pronouns and that you're straight unless you inform me otherwise. Then I will refer to you by your preferred pronouns. But I'm not going to walk on eggshells around everyone in an attempt to "be politically correct."

Also, people who want me to use "xe/ze/zir" pronouns can **** right off. "They/them" functions just as well and that's what I'm going to refer to you as. Get over it.


----------



## Zane

lmfao. i don't miss being a teenager AT ALL.


----------



## M O L K O

I love kpop but when jessica left SNSD imma kinda like ://///
but then crazy by 4 minute happened B)
also selfies are amazing im sorry that ppl dont like it.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Zane said:


> lmfao. i don't miss being a teenager AT ALL.



wait. people do?

**** middle and high school imo


----------



## Rasha

Parties are boring and overrated...


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> wait. people do?
> 
> **** middle and high school imo



I hate middle school and high school too.


----------



## SaneBlue

I REALLY can't stand Foxy the pirate.


I HATE Rosie as a animal in Animal Crossing.


----------



## EconomicPig

I hate how the only animes people watch at my school are sword art online and attack on titan.  (They are good animes but they dont take the time to watch others)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I hate cell phones.


----------



## Heartcore

oath2order said:


> Michael Jackson sucks.
> 
> So do the Beatles.



Listening to the Beatles is like drinking tap water and eating flour


----------



## Tap Dancer

I don't watch movies or TV (aside from HGTV), so I don't care about celebrities.
I hate cell phones. I own a basic one, but the only time I turn it on is if my car breaks down.
I don't download music; I listen to the radio and buy CDs.
I will only read actual books.


----------



## Alienfish

R-Cookies said:


> Parties are boring and overrated...


Yes, so much.

Also I hate social media and how accepted it has become to use it for classes and ****

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shimmer said:


> I think selfies are stupid. I'm sad the term and trend won't die.



Me too, like what's the point aside from attention

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> lmfao. i don't miss being a teenager AT ALL.


Me neither..


----------



## Mercedes

Star Wars sucks
Star treck sucks
Weeaboos suck
Conservative ppl suck
Racist ppl suck


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Snapchat is seriously a disease that should have never been invented. 

I can barely talk to my friend because she's constantly snapchatting. I sit in class and people are paying thousands of dollars to be here and some people just snapchat all class. It's so useless.


----------



## oath2order

Studio Ghibli is overrated


----------



## Nanobyte

I thought this thread was locked.


----------



## Raviuchiha

Cookies are nasty.


----------



## CR33P

Nanobyte said:


> I thought this thread was locked.



i think that was another one


----------



## M O L K O

ppl who complain about this generation and how it was better in the past makes me wanna gauge their eyes out. Go back to ur cubicle and continue to work ur life way negative nancy


----------



## Ghost Soda

i hate tohru from fruit's basket. didn't finish it but so far, she's the cliche shoujo heroine. "she's soooo nice and never talks back to her man! she works when she's told to and her only emotions are awkward, happy, crying, happy and happy! if people try to mess with her then she'll start crying so her husbando can do all the work for her!"

actually, any shoujo with that kind of character tends to irritate me.

also, imho, Frozen isn't overrated.


----------



## Alienfish

ShinyYoshi said:


> Snapchat is seriously a disease that should have never been invented.
> 
> I can barely talk to my friend because she's constantly snapchatting. I sit in class and people are paying thousands of dollars to be here and some people just snapchat all class. It's so useless.



Yes I agree with you there.

Also I hate the stereotype shoujo manga drawing style like Vampire Knight, Kitchen Princess and stuff. Those pointy hairs ugh


----------



## Mercedes

Oh snapchat is stupid


----------



## Naiad

I can't stand Kpop


----------



## spelling88

I'm going to secretly resent nintendo if the new animal crossing game is exclusively for the wiiu tbh


----------



## Locket

I hate strawberries.


----------



## matcha

i don't think people under 18 should be diagnosed with mental illnesses. of course, there are a few exceptions but a lot of the moodiness and aggression or whatever else can easily be attributed to puberty. it really bothers me seeing 15 year olds self diagnosing themselves with really severe disorders like schizophrenia and multiple personality disorder when they're at the peak of puberty. they end up convincing themselves that something dire is wrong with them and it ends up doing more harm to them than good, especially if they actually get access to medications they don't actually need...


----------



## tobi!

matcha said:


> i don't think people under 18 should be diagnosed with mental illnesses. of course, there are a few exceptions but a lot of the moodiness and aggression or whatever else can easily be attributed to puberty. it really bothers me seeing 15 year olds self diagnosing themselves with really severe disorders like schizophrenia and multiple personality disorder when they're at the peak of puberty. they end up convincing themselves that something dire is wrong with them and it ends up doing more harm to them than good, especially if they actually get access to medications they don't actually need...



I agree. When people are afraid of getting something, they look up symptoms. Then suddenly, they start having all those symptoms right after they read about them.


----------



## Jawile

Otherkin is gross


----------



## matcha

they also refuse to seek out professional help, believing that every web md article they come across is all they'll need. it is so easy to convince yourself that you're sick. i understand there are worries about getting help, but if you are concerned that there is something serious going on with you, you really can't be your own doctor in those cases. most medical professionals have the proper tools and resources when it comes to diagnosing illnesses. 

it's really frustrating to see, and this is coming from someone who's made the effort to seek help and start the process of getting diagnosed. it almost makes the anxiety i felt about doing this seem less valid when i see kids say 'well i don't need to see a doctor ik my own mind '.


----------



## Nanobyte

Naruto seems pretty stupid.


----------



## Heartcore

The protags in Kill La Kill were really boring. Primarily Ryuko and Satsuki.


----------



## tobi!

matcha said:


> they also refuse to seek out professional help, believing that every web md article they come across is all they'll need. it is so easy to convince yourself that you're sick. i understand there are worries about getting help, but if you are concerned that there is something serious going on with you, you really can't be your own doctor in those cases. most medical professionals have the proper tools and resources when it comes to diagnosing illnesses.
> 
> it's really frustrating to see, and this is coming from someone who's made the effort to seek help and start the process of getting diagnosed. it almost makes the anxiety i felt about doing this seem less valid when i see kids say 'well i don't need to see a doctor ik my own mind '.



There's people who self-diagnose themselves with autism and depression just because they're "like omg what is boyy?? lol! i don't have friends ( haha social awk...! follow on tumblr!" They don't seek out help probably because they honestly think they have it all thought out and they know their mind or maybe they know they don't have it, it's just about being a special snowflake.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jawile said:


> Otherkin is gross



I've heard this before but I didn't know what it meant. I just urban dictionaried it. Are we in Skyrim?


----------



## Miss Vanian

Anime is trash. I don't mean it in a funny way. I mean anime is god damn trash.

Nerds are as bad as jocks.

Atheist neckbeard ****s are basically the same thing as crazy christians in terms of racism and misogyny so none of them "win" and they're both stupid.

Bronies are the scum of the Earth tbh.

Otherkin is stupid and degrading to trans people. I had a really hard time believing it wasn't a sick joke making fun of them.

As a "gifted student" I know we're exactly like everyone else except we're stuck up little bstards.

fight me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> They don't seek out help probably because they honestly think they have it all thought out and they know their mind or maybe they know they don't have it, it's just about being a special snowflake.



I know exactly what you mean. I'm in freshman year of high school and people are sort of going through phases where they're trying to be as "special" as possible for some reason? It's getting to a point where whoever diagnoses themselves with the weirdest things wins. The latest trend has been, "I just TOO SMART for my own good!! I realized that the universe is strange and now I'm scared!! I guess I have existential depression!! Because I'm smart!!"

I've noticed that all the people I know that have ACTUALLY been PROFESSIONALLY diagnosed with mental disorders are trying their best to hide it. I personally have only told 2 other people (and the shrink) about a disorder that I have, and I tend to keep it that way.


----------



## Jawile

Also, anime isn't all that great.


----------



## M O L K O

I love vines but 'vine famous'
like wth.


----------



## aliscka

Miss Vanian said:


> Anime is trash. I don't mean it in a funny way. I mean anime is god damn trash.
> 
> Nerds are as bad as jocks.
> 
> Atheist neckbeard ****s are basically the same thing as crazy christians in terms of racism and misogyny so none of them "win" and they're both stupid.
> 
> Bronies are the scum of the Earth tbh.
> 
> Otherkin is stupid and degrading to trans people. I had a really hard time believing it wasn't a sick joke making fun of them.
> 
> As a "gifted student" I know we're exactly like everyone else except we're stuck up little bstards.
> 
> fight me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. I'm in freshman year of high school and people are sort of going through phases where they're trying to be as "special" as possible for some reason? It's getting to a point where whoever diagnoses themselves with the weirdest things wins. The latest trend has been, "I just TOO SMART for my own good!! I realized that the universe is strange and now I'm scared!! I guess I have existential depression!! Because I'm smart!!"
> 
> I've noticed that all the people I know that have ACTUALLY been PROFESSIONALLY diagnosed with mental disorders are trying their best to hide it. I personally have only told 2 other people (and the shrink) about a disorder that I have, and I tend to keep it that way.



//offers this post up to the gods

I agreed with literally every thing you've said here. Praise.


----------



## LambdaDelta

anime is a niche, so hating it can't be an unpopular opinion.  if anything, the reverse is true

sorry


----------



## tobi!

Miss Vanian said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I'm in freshman year of high school and people are sort of going through phases where they're trying to be as "special" as possible for some reason? It's getting to a point where whoever diagnoses themselves with the weirdest things wins. The latest trend has been, "I just TOO SMART for my own good!! I realized that the universe is strange and now I'm scared!! I guess I have existential depression!! Because I'm smart!!"
> 
> I've noticed that all the people I know that have ACTUALLY been PROFESSIONALLY diagnosed with mental disorders are trying their best to hide it. I personally have only told 2 other people (and the shrink) about a disorder that I have, and I tend to keep it that way.



I think social media has romanticized having mental disorders.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Norski said:


> I think social media has romanticized having mental disorders.



its romanticized a lot of things that shouldn't be


----------



## Miss Vanian

Also I think the police force and the military comprises of a bunch of pigs.


----------



## oath2order

I am convinced people who call themselves aromantic/biromantic/homoromantic/heteroromantic/etc are attention seekers.

I think a large percentage of the LGBTQIA+ community is full of whiners that just look for reasons to be offended.


----------



## LambdaDelta

related: I think stacking on more acronyms to LGBT just to make sure everyone is represented equally and nobody feels hurt and/or left out is dumb


----------



## tobi!

oath2order said:


> I am convinced people who call themselves aromantic/biromantic/homoromantic/heteroromantic/etc are attention seekers.
> 
> I think a large percentage of the LGBTQIA+ community is full of whiners that just look for reasons to be offended.



Oh, man. I was thinking the same thing but I was too afraid to say it. :L


----------



## Miss Vanian

Norski said:


> Oh, man. I was thinking the same thing but I was too afraid to say it. :L



yee i feel like gender and sexuality and stuff is just so complicated that there's gonna be sooo many words for things that we don't really need words for tbh. i think it would be so much easier if it was just "i'm bisexual and i dont like sex"


----------



## tobi!

Miss Vanian said:


> yee i feel like gender and sexuality and stuff is just so complicated that there's gonna be sooo many words for things that we don't really need words for tbh. i think it would be so much easier if it was just "i'm bisexual and i dont like sex"



Well, I don't see why people obsess over labels. Like **** if you want and **** what you want. You don't need to give everything fancy names.


----------



## Cazqui

The Hunger Games, isn't all that good.


----------



## Miss Vanian

Cazqui said:


> The Hunger Games, isn't all that good.



i think the hunger games is terrible


----------



## tobi!

Cazqui said:


> The Hunger Games, isn't all that good.



I liked the first book but the next two sucked. And then the movies came out and they were terrible.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Coke is gross. Oranges are gross. Universal Studios in Hollywood is gross. Baked potatoes are gross. Brach's candy corn is good. Octopus is good. Love is... meh.


----------



## Peisinoe

I don't like shaving my legs


----------



## CR33P

gravity was nowhere as good as interstellar


----------



## EconomicPig

I hate high fives


----------



## Tap Dancer

oath2order said:


> I think a large percentage of the LGBTQIA+ community is full of whiners that just look for reasons to be offended.



I don't know why everyone feels the need to openly label themselves these days. Straight, gay, bi, asexual - whatever. I don't care about your sexuality. None of my business!


----------



## Leela

Norski said:


> I liked the first book but the next two sucked. And then the movies came out and they were terrible.



I liked the first two but I was very disappointed with Mockingjay.

I don't like pok?mon.


----------



## Alienfish

Lafiel said:


> I can't stand Kpop



Me neither. Neither the community with their poops and bias ugh


----------



## AndroGhostX

This thread is full of immature comments, just saying >.>


----------



## tobi!

AndroGhostx said:


> This thread is full of immature comments, just saying >.>



"Unpopular Opinion Thread"

wow, what a predicament


----------



## Radda

I hate Natsu
I hate Kaneki
I hate anime with every organ, tissue and bone in my body
FNAF sucks horse nuts
People talk too much.
(waiting for the hater comments)


----------



## epona

i can't stand beyonce
i disagree when people say twilight is poorly written (i am a massive twilight fan #bye)
i hate summer


----------



## nard

aliscka said:


> Can these be social, too?
> 
> If so... (prepares for the hate)
> 
> I try to be as accepting as I can of other people's gender identities and sexualities (after all, those don't impact me, so why should I care?) but if you are one of those "otherkin" and insist I refer to you by "catself/dogself/bunself/merself" etc., I'm going to laugh in your face and tell you you're a joke. You just want to seem special.



(prepares for reply)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?264613-B)-nice&p=4564064#post4564064

here

go laugh in their face


i know thats 3 days old but really


i dont really like cats?? idk why


----------



## aliscka

Fuzzling said:


> (prepares for reply)
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?264613-B)-nice&p=4564064#post4564064
> 
> here
> 
> go laugh in their face
> 
> 
> i know thats 3 days old but really
> 
> 
> i dont really like cats?? idk why



//heavy sigh


----------



## Vizionari

Snapchat sucks and should never have existed.


----------



## Alienfish

epona said:


> i can't stand beyonce
> i disagree when people say twilight is poorly written (i am a massive twilight fan #bye)
> i hate summer



beyonce sucks

twilight sucks

summer is awesome


----------



## Aradai

I think ketchup is disgusting.


----------



## amandabelle

I frickin hate beyonces music shes pretty but he music sucks

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like being white

- - - Post Merge - - -

i think car gasoline smells good and also paint mmm


----------



## earthquake

i love winter and also i think 50shades is a poorly written fanfiction of e.l. james's oc's  that somehow slipped between the cracks of the publishing world and everyone suddenly went wild because hey, published pornobook, thats not normal.

also i think cheeseburgers are gross, cherry and grape soda are literally the grossest things to ever be made to drink, and ash ketchum is not as sexy as everyone in my life makes him out to be???? hes like 10 guys, give up.


----------



## Alienfish

yes gas smells good.. most of those stuff do actually.

also i hate coriander. it smells disgusting and taste as yuck

- - - Post Merge - - -

also yes 50 shades is so bad, they published a part in this mag i read now and then i was wtf is this.. dude take writing classesi dont care whether it's fanfic or not if you want to write a boo do it properly and last but not least.. research what BDSM is ffs


----------



## amandabelle

screw you, ash ketchum is sexy af.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> yes gas smells good.. most of those stuff do actually.
> 
> also i hate coriander. it smells disgusting and taste as yuck
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also yes 50 shades is so bad, they published a part in this mag i read now and then i was wtf is this.. dude take writing classesi dont care whether it's fanfic or not if you want to write a boo do it properly and last but not least.. research what BDSM is ffs



tastes like nothing...wtf


----------



## earthquake

amandabelle said:


> screw you, ash ketchum is sexy af.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> tastes like nothing...wtf


\

ash is like 10 years old?????? maybe 11???? please get a life

but yeah coriander is total bs like what.


----------



## Alienfish

it tastes yuck. 

also to OP yse the fire emblem games suck.. i hate this marrying thing and most characters are useless


----------



## matcha

yeah i think beyonce is gorgeous but her music is pretty boring??

i don't think people who drink and smoke are terrible. people have different reasons for coping or stress relief, let them do what they need to do and let them face the consequences. we know why we do the things we do, we know the dangers they pose, WE KNOW.

i think a bit of chubbiness (not obesity) is actually really adorable, but when i look at myself i feel disgusted.

i hate the summer because i like how 'dead' and 'empty' the winter is.


----------



## earthquake

Noiru said:


> also yes 50 shades is so bad, they published a part in this mag i read now and then i was wtf is this.. dude take writing classesi dont care whether it's fanfic or not if you want to write a boo do it properly and last but not least.. research what BDSM is ffs



for real like. seriously. guy uses duct tape in bondage and doesnt listen to her when she says "no. stop." like bruh. bruh thats a safe word what are u doing. also legally binding contracts for a virgin who doesnt even know what bdsm is??? idk about the rest of u but that sounds like 100% trickery to me.


----------



## Alienfish

matcha said:


> i don't think people who drink and smoke are terrible. people have different reasons for coping or stress relief, let them do what they need to do and let them face the consequences. we know why we do the things we do, we know the dangers they pose, WE KNOW.



Exactly. Sometimes I need some booze to get **** off my mind. I don't smoke because I have pretty bad lungs already but tbh my mom does smoke sometimes and it smells good so I don't judge people off it.

As long as you don't use "snus"/snuff (which smells so bad) Idgaf


----------



## earthquake

i read all 3 books dont judge me i read the first one because i had to know just how bad it was. and then at the end i was like "wtf. lets read the next 2 so we cant find out exactly how badly this crap ends"


----------



## Alienfish

lucinaa said:


> for real like. seriously. guy uses duct tape in bondage and doesnt listen to her when she says "no. stop." like bruh. bruh thats a safe word what are u doing. also legally binding contracts for a virgin who doesnt even know what bdsm is??? idk about the rest of u but that sounds like 100% trickery to me.



Yes.. also s/m is way more between trust and such than what that lady is thinking. that book is poorly written abuse


----------



## amandabelle

should i read 50 shades of gray


----------



## earthquake

amandabelle said:


> should i read 50 shades of gray



NEVER EVER EVER READ 50 SHADES OF GREY BRUH **** WILL **** U UP AND LEAVE U THINKING WHAT THE F CK WAS GOING ON IN THE LADYS MIND WHEN SHE WROTE THAT DONT SUPPORT IT


----------



## amandabelle

lucinaa said:


> NEVER EVER EVER READ 50 SHADES OF GREY BRUH **** WILL **** U UP AND LEAVE U THINKING WHAT THE F CK WAS GOING ON IN THE LADYS MIND WHEN SHE WROTE THAT DONT SUPPORT IT



ok


----------



## Alienfish

I've read a longer excerpt from it but yes it was so bad and I was.. who the hell writes this stuff...


----------



## matcha

i read excerpts of 50 shades but it's pretty disgusting how people look at that series and think 'wow, this is sexy, i want my very own christian grey in my life ' it's abuse, abuse isn't sexy, and it's worrying how many people defend those books.


----------



## Alienfish

matcha said:


> i read excerpts of 50 shades but it's pretty disgusting how people look at that series and think 'wow, this is sexy, i want my very own christian grey in my life ' it's abuse, abuse isn't sexy, and it's worrying how many people defend those books.


exactly, even though it's (fan)fiction people take this stuff too seriously and thinks it's alright to do stuff without consent and how they want. dominating/being dominated is much more than this


----------



## WhiskeyTortoise

I hate 50 Shades, too, but I'd honestly recommend reading it. I think it's extremely important, if it won't trigger you, to have an idea of why it's abusive. This is especially useful if you intend on educating others on why it's such a harmful series.

Er as far as another (potentially) unpopular opinion goes.. I don't see relapsing during mental illness/trying to get clean from an addiction as a huge step backward? Or a step back at all? Like, okay, you made a mistake/something bad happened and you couldn't stop yourself. That person already feels terrible enough, and acting like it's a huge disappointment bothers me immensely. If I relapse tomorrow, I'm not back at step one. If anything, I'm moving forward; I'd take care of myself rather than just wallowing/doing it more. I'd push to get even better.


----------



## Brackets

matcha said:


> i don't think people who drink and smoke are terrible. people have different reasons for coping or stress relief, let them do what they need to do and let them face the consequences. we know why we do the things we do, we know the dangers they pose, WE KNOW.



is that really an unpopular opinion? most people drink, i don't think theres many people who think badly of it..

(btw alcohol can actually be beneficial in small amounts, it's only if you drink a tonne that it's bad for you)


----------



## Alienfish

I know about that enough to educate myself without reading trashy fictional works like that, but yes if you can handle them read and we'll see how defensive one are after that.

I mean go read research or proper facts/books rather than that. It's so not just an innocent book considering how large it has grown.


----------



## matcha

Brackets said:


> is that really an unpopular opinion? most people drink, i don't think theres many people who think badly of it..
> 
> (btw alcohol can actually be beneficial in small amounts, it's only if you drink a tonne that it's bad for you)



yeah, it is. i know plenty of people who look down upon smokers and drinkers, even more so if they use it as a coping mechanism. they aren't constructive coping mechanisms but if that's what people need to do in order to get by, let them. people love to preach about the dangers or drinking/smoking as if smokers and drinkers don't already know the consequences. it's frustrating.


----------



## Alienfish

matcha said:


> yeah, it is. i know plenty of people who look down upon smokers and drinkers, even more so if they use it as a coping mechanism. they aren't constructive coping mechanisms but if that's what people need to do in order to get by, let them. people love to preach about the dangers or drinking/smoking as if smokers and drinkers don't already know the consequences. it's frustrating.



This.. also people who look down on doing it at all, like people clanking on smokers and stuff. Just don't go near them. If you are allergic for real, fine but don't use it as a defence or ****.


----------



## Brackets

matcha said:


> yeah, it is. i know plenty of people who look down upon smokers and drinkers, even more so if they use it as a coping mechanism. they aren't constructive coping mechanisms but if that's what people need to do in order to get by, let them. people love to preach about the dangers or drinking/smoking as if smokers and drinkers don't already know the consequences. it's frustrating.



Well i don't know anyone who looks down on drinkers here, it's probably the opposite.
To be honest though, from my experience so far as a medical student there are a lot of smokers who actually DON'T know the potential consequences of smoking. Most haven't even heard of COPD. And using it as a coping mechanism isn't the best way to go. People just want to help - but obviously at the end of the day it's your own body blah blah.


----------



## Alienfish

They help a bit too much. Regardless if they know or not they start and if they wanna do that let them.


----------



## Brackets

Noiru said:


> They help a bit too much. Regardless if they know or not they start and if they wanna do that let them.



so you wouldn't want someone to tell you if something you were doing was harmful to your body? wow political correctness gone mad. I'm not saying you should FORCE them to stop smoking but it's something very damaging to health, and educating people about it and helping them is the best way - lots of smokers want to quit but can't without help. That said, I think that should just be down to professionals to help, because i know it would be annoying if you smoke and your friends/family go on about it all the time - my housemate smokes 30 a day but i don't bother him about it.


----------



## Alienfish

Brackets said:


> so you wouldn't want someone to tell you if something you were doing was harmful to your body? wow political correctness gone mad. I'm not saying you should FORCE them to stop smoking but it's something very damaging to health, and educating people about it and helping them is the best way - lots of smokers want to quit but can't without help. That said, I think that should just be down to professionals to help, because i know it would be annoying if you smoke and your friends/family go on about it all the time - my housemate smokes 30 a day but i don't bother him about it.


I was more referring to those who 'casually' does it each and every time you see them. Nothing wrong with education I just tend to love these people who either says it to stranger or nag you about it


----------



## epona

Brackets said:


> Well i don't know anyone who looks down on drinkers here, it's probably the opposite.
> To be honest though, from my experience so far as a medical student there are a lot of smokers who actually DON'T know the potential consequences of smoking. Most haven't even heard of COPD. And using it as a coping mechanism isn't the best way to go. People just want to help - but obviously at the end of the day it's your own body blah blah.



((so not turning this into a debate thread but i just wanna put in my tuppence))

yea i agree its good to let people know that smoking is harmful and that a lot of smokers are unaware of that and obviously its great that kids now are so aware of the harmful effects on your body and are raised to be totally against smoking and to never smoke themselves BUT it is NOT good that kids are so against smoking that they actually judge and look down at ppl that do smoke like thats not kwl!!!

i guess what im trying to say is im tired of getting the cancer lecture every single day when i am perfectly aware of what im doin but yea i appreciate ppl are only trying to help but perhaps they should help a little more submisively

anyway carry on


----------



## Beardo

I despise babies/small children.


----------



## Rasha

hmm some of these are opinions while others are probably facts:...

- Starbucks is overpriced and overrated
- pop music doesn't suck, it's the stuff you hear on the radio that sucks
- yes, even some metal bands use "autotune" in their songs
- to this day most people don't know the difference between fruit and vegetables even though it's so easy, all fruits have "seeds"
- imo human babies are really not cute compared to babies from other species
- facebook is extremely boring


----------



## Tap Dancer

AndroGhostx said:


> This thread is full of immature comments, just saying >.>



And it's immature to make comments like that, so I guess you're no better than any of us.


----------



## Brackets

R-Cookies said:


> hmm some of these are opinions while others are probably facts:...
> 
> - Starbucks is overpriced and overrated
> - pop music doesn't suck, it's the stuff you hear on the radio that sucks
> - yes, even some metal bands use "autotune" in their songs
> - to this day most people don't know the difference between fruit and vegetables even though it's so easy, all fruits have "seeds"
> - imo human babies are really not cute compared to babies from other species
> - facebook is extremely boring



how is moaning about people not knowing the difference between fruit and vegetables an unpopular opinion

totes agree on starbucks though - anyone who likes coffee shouldn't like that place


----------



## Lady Timpani

Not exactly an unpopular opinion, but I'm gonna throw my two cents in about smoking:

I have friends who smoke and all, and while I don't approve of it, I don't harp on them about it so long as they don't do it in front of me. I'd never be able to live with someone who smokes because the smell really gets to me and makes me feel dizzy and nauseated, and I wouldn't hang out with those friends if I knew they were going to be smoking while we were together.


----------



## Franny

R-Cookies said:


> hmm some of these are opinions while others are probably facts:...
> 
> - Starbucks is overpriced and overrated
> - pop music doesn't suck, it's the stuff you hear on the radio that sucks
> - yes, even some metal bands use "autotune" in their songs
> - to this day most people don't know the difference between fruit and vegetables even though it's so easy, all fruits have "seeds"
> - imo human babies are really not cute compared to babies from other species
> - facebook is extremely boring



definitely agree with the first one! starbucks doesn't even taste all that great, there's alot better coffee out there- especially from smaller cafe's who charge alot less. 

i have my own little opinion: i cannot stand people who get angry at others for saying they don't like reading books (or people who rub it in others faces on how much they love books 24/7)


----------



## Alienfish

Pop music is pop music regardless of whether it's good/bad and radio or not, dude so you can't really say someone is awesome for liking indie or reverse lol


----------



## tobi!

epona said:


> ((so not turning this into a debate thread but i just wanna put in my tuppence))
> 
> yea i agree its good to let people know that smoking is harmful and that a lot of smokers are unaware of that and obviously its great that kids now are so aware of the harmful effects on your body and are raised to be totally against smoking and to never smoke themselves BUT it is NOT good that kids are so against smoking that they actually judge and look down at ppl that do smoke like thats not kwl!!!
> 
> i guess what im trying to say is im tired of getting the cancer lecture every single day when i am perfectly aware of what im doin but yea i appreciate ppl are only trying to help but perhaps they should help a little more submisively
> 
> anyway carry on



Reminds me of the episode of South Park where they had the "Butt-Out!" crew that sucked and the kids didn't want to look like losers so they started smoking immediately, lol.

We live in a time where tolerance is praised...except towards smokers.


----------



## Amichann

I'm starting to really hate tumblr.
It used to be a place where people could openly share their opinions without a care in the world, but now if you share something against the majority, you'll be receiving death threats.


----------



## matcha

i remember posting about how sjws always look for something to be offended by and i got told to kill myself three times. :')
it's not even something i take to heart anymore, if i had a reason to kill myself it definitely wouldn't be because of what an anon says about me.

i also think scene hair styles are kinda cute when they aren't teased to the point where you have a lions mane. i know scene kids have a bad rep, they are annoying but that hair tho. ovo


----------



## Aryxia

Amichann said:


> I'm starting to really hate tumblr.
> It used to be a place where people could openly share their opinions without a care in the world, but now if you share something against the majority, you'll be receiving death threats.



That's why I quit c:


----------



## CaptainCrunch

Frozen wasn't that good of a movie.


----------



## Leela

I still like High School Musical

I ship Ryella


----------



## tobi!

matcha said:


> i remember posting about how sjws always look for something to be offended by and i got told to kill myself three times. :')
> it's not even something i take to heart anymore, if i had a reason to kill myself it definitely wouldn't be because of what an anon says about me.
> 
> i also think scene hair styles are kinda cute when they aren't teased to the point where you have a lions mane. i know scene kids have a bad rep, they are annoying but that hair tho. ovo



Those damn smooth jazz waluigis...

But really, SJW are disgusting.


----------



## Jarrad

*enters niche opinion about something that gained masses of attention both online and in real-life, like Frozen or any recent trends and then adds it to the pile of "*unpopular*" opinions* 

example: I like that movie Mean Girls


----------



## Rasha

not having a facebook doesn't mean you're antisocial (I have one though)....
god I hate facebook, ****ing piece of ****


----------



## Mercedes

The ppl on tbt are liars and ppl pick sides


----------



## AndroGhostX

Tap Dancer said:


> And it's immature to make comments like that, so I guess you're no better than any of us.



Meh


----------



## Mini Mario

*I want Pichu back in Smash with more advantages to make him balanced.*


----------



## Miss Vanian

mullets are really nice if done correctly

i might have a mullet

i might

- - - Post Merge - - -

also woody allen sucks ass


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oliver & Company wasn't a popular movie, and I like Oliver & Company.


----------



## Nanobyte

Skyrim is overrated!


----------



## tobi!

Apple2012 said:


> Oliver & Company wasn't a popular movie, and I like Oliver & Company.



I liked the beginning and the songs in it. WHY SHOULD I WORRY? WHY SHOULD I CA-A-ARE? 

PERFECT ISN'T EASY. BUT. IT'S. MEEEEEEEEEE!
Also, the beginning scene with all the kittens being taken except Oliver is really sad.


----------



## Aradai

I really don't see the big hype with Minecraft.


----------



## tobi!

Nanobyte said:


> Skyrim is overrated!



I like Skyrim but the DLC isn't very good. I didn't buy any but I still have 336 hours.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aradai said:


> I really don't see the big hype with Minecraft.



I used to be obsessed with it. To be honest, it's very flexible what you can do while playing. Watch a movie, listen to a podcast, etc. Plus you didn't need a ultimate mega super computer to run it. I guess it was also new in the gaming industry as far as creativity and survival. 

I used to play 24/7 but now I only play w/ mods and friends. You can also record it to start your very own lets play channel like the 2000304 other lets play channels.


----------



## Tap Dancer

Apple2012 said:


> Oliver & Company wasn't a popular movie, and I like Oliver & Company.



I saw it in the movie theatre back in 1988. I loved it so much I immediately got the soundtrack (and the DVD when it was _finally_ released). I think it's one of the best Disney soundtracks ever.


----------



## Franny

Aradai said:


> I really don't see the big hype with Minecraft.



_maybe its because all the radical 12 year olds are playing it_ same here, most people just use it to get creative juices flowing or to be artistic and stuff.


----------



## M O L K O

Social issues are important but I feel tumblr and its 'sjw' ruin everything
by that I mean reblogging an issue but not doing jack **** and/or doing research about the topic on their own


----------



## Franny

M O L K O said:


> Social issues are important but I feel tumblr and its 'sjw' ruin everything
> by that I mean reblogging an issue but not doing jack **** and/or doing research about the topic on their own



oh my gosh finally somebody says it. i agree 100%
social justice warriors are awful. especially the extremist ones who get mad even if someones male (yes theyre out there) or theyre straight. SJWs are icky people.


----------



## tobi!

Sucre said:


> oh my gosh finally somebody says it. i agree 100%
> social justice warriors are awful. especially the extremist ones who get mad even if someones male (yes theyre out there) or theyre straight. SJWs are icky people.



Don't forget the one's that hate that some people are white.

GOD FORBID a white person ever be a male and/or straight.


----------



## Franny

Norski said:


> Don't forget the one's that hate that some people are white.
> 
> GOD FORBID a white person ever be a male and/or straight.



yessss! or even just for being skinny! have you noticed that? they go "DONT FAT SHAME!" but turn around and say "SKINNY WOMEN ARE SO GROSS!" like, uh, puh-lease sister.
so basically, white skinny males are their main targets.
ugh, i dont know why they think they're so supreme for being "special snowflakes"


----------



## oath2order

Or cisgendered dont forget that.

I've actually seen posts hating on gay white men like its gotten to that point


----------



## tobi!

Sucre said:


> yessss! or even just for being skinny! have you noticed that? they go "DONT FAT SHAME!" but turn around and say "SKINNY WOMEN ARE SO GROSS!" like, uh, puh-lease sister.
> so basically, white skinny males are their main targets.
> ugh, i dont know why they think they're so supreme for being "special snowflakes"



Double standards~

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Or cisgendered dont forget that.
> 
> I've actually seen posts hating on gay white men like its gotten to that point



Someone called me cisgendered and I didn't know what it meant and they got really mad at me. I urbandictionaried it and I went "Oh, you mean straight?" and all hell broke lose. 

But yeah, I guess being white IN GENERAL is bad. Doesn't matter if your a gay white man or a fat white man or even a straight white woman, prepare to be told you're ****.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Around 99% of "Youtube celebrities" are completely irrelevant and talentless....VANISH!!!!!!!!!

In fact, there are to many famous people alltogether.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I like the Sonic '06 game.


----------



## Franny

Norski said:


> Double standards~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Someone called me cisgendered and I didn't know what it meant and they got really mad at me. I urbandictionaried it and I went "Oh, you mean straight?" and all hell broke lose.
> 
> But yeah, I guess being white IN GENERAL is bad. Doesn't matter if your a gay white man or a fat white man or even a straight white woman, prepare to be told you're ****.



being white making people angry, jeez. its like the reverse KKK. i mean, they preach all the time. "LOVE PEOPLE OF ALL COLOURS!" or "THEY CANT CHOOSE THEIR SKIN COLOUR AT BIRTH!" etc etc. so why do it to them? its not gonna help anything. also people who are heterophobic because they think it'll show homophobics right.
dont fight fire with fire, replace hate with love.
smh, stuff gets me fired up.


----------



## Tinkalila

people in this thread be like
"darn these sjws. they don't know what true justice is. and that is, equality for the oppressed gamer bros. let knowledge be my sword, and logic my steed. i play devil's advocate. i love white people. i've watched every episode of my little pony 3 times."


----------



## tobi!

ThomasNLD said:


> Around 99% of "Youtube celebrities" are completely irrelevant and talentless....VANISH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> In fact, there are to many famous people alltogether.



I kinda see this as true. If Twitch and Youtube were shut down, would they be able to find jobs?

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> I like the Sonic '06 game.



It has a good soundtrack I thought.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tinkalila said:


> people in this thread be like
> "darn these sjws. they don't know what true justice is. and that is, equality for the oppressed gamer bros. let knowledge be my sword, and logic my steed. i play devil's advocate. i love white people. i've watched every episode of my little pony 3 times."



are you a sjw

are you gonna type on ur tumblr how we're oppressing otherkin


----------



## Franny

Tinkalila said:


> people in this thread be like
> "darn these sjws. they don't know what true justice is. and that is, equality for the oppressed gamer bros. let knowledge be my sword, and logic my steed. i play devil's advocate. i love white people. i've watched every episode of my little pony 3 times."


i dunno man. nobody here has said anything bout gamer bros or MLP. are you reading ok?

- - - Post Merge - - -

"are you gonna type on ur tumblr about how were oppressing otherkin"
best thing I've read so far today, omg I can't stop laughing

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> I like the Sonic '06 game.


this is an unpopular opinion? what's so bad about the game other than bugs?


----------



## Tinkalila

Norski said:


> I kinda see this as true. If Twitch and Youtube were shut down, would they be able to find jobs?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It has a good soundtrack I thought.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> are you a sjw
> 
> are you gonna type on ur tumblr how we're oppressing otherkin



*adds you onto the list of people i now know to ignore and never take seriously*


----------



## tobi!

Tinkalila said:


> *adds you onto the list of people i now know to ignore and never take seriously*



oh no

what a crime


----------



## Ghost Soda

Sucre said:


> being white making people angry, jeez. its like the reverse KKK. i mean, they preach all the time. "LOVE PEOPLE OF ALL COLOURS!" or "THEY CANT CHOOSE THEIR SKIN COLOUR AT BIRTH!" etc etc. so why do it to them? its not gonna help anything. also people who are heterophobic because they think it'll show homophobics right.
> dont fight fire with fire, replace hate with love.
> smh, stuff gets me fired up.



this right frikken here.

respect's a two way street.


----------



## Goop

I get really upset when people tell my boyfriend [who is trans] that he deserves someone better than a white cisgendered scum [referring to me]. ;v;
It kills my insides.​


----------



## Beleated_Media

Anime is overrated


----------



## Franny

Goop said:


> I get really upset when people tell my boyfriend [who is trans] that he deserves someone better than a white cisgendered scum [referring to me]. ;v;
> It kills my insides.​


People actually say that? Oh my god. That is one if the worst things ever.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beleated_Media said:


> Anime is overrated


Sometimes this is true. Especially with popular animes like attack on Titan or free. 
Although I think a lot of people have this opinion too


----------



## desy

Beleated_Media said:


> Anime is overrated



I like anime but I certainly think some anime are over-rated. As Sucre said, Attack on Titan and Free! (though I have to admit, I have been tossing in episodes of free into my consumption diet occasionally, just 'cause it's a fluffy kinda pointless show) certainly are, and there's a lot more out there that get over-hyped for what they are.


----------



## oath2order

I guess this is unpopular given other posts here

Otherkin doesn't bother me as much. Like if you feel like you're really an animal or something like whatever hey good for you I guess? But then there's the people who take it too far. Angelkin/demonkin/spacekin/fictionkin (wtf are you kidding me)


----------



## kassie

Markiplier from Youtube is incredibly loud and annoying. 
I don't consider incoherent screaming "commentary".


----------



## Zane

selcouth said:


> Markiplier from Youtube is incredibly loud and annoying.
> I don't consider incoherent screaming "commentary".



oh my god yes
I was searching for a lets play of a game and the first result was one of his videos, but i clicked back within like the first 10 seconds because I could tell he was going to annoy me. Found out later he's one of the most popular let's-play youtubers but like. why.


----------



## Caius

I actually enjoy pewdiepie's lets-plays until he stops being afraid of what he's playing, then I get bored.


----------



## LambdaDelta

don't you mean "afraid"?

plus going by his apparent popularity, wouldn't that be a popular opinion? sorta


and since I guess I should put down something to make people mad maybe

I really don't care for modern TV programming much at all.

Nor the majority of modern(-ish) western music.

Actually, I just don't care for modern western media entertainment in general, come to think of it. There's exceptions everywhere, but its mostly just a mixture of completely unappealing to me or something that starts as appealing but degenerates into not being as such because of awful decisions that typically revolve around $$$$.


That said though, I do kinda really enjoy older stuff. Though I don't really focus much on them, for reasons I'm not quite sure.


----------



## Franny

selcouth said:


> Markiplier from Youtube is incredibly loud and annoying.
> I don't consider incoherent screaming "commentary".


I thought I was the only one to think this. My sister loves him like crazy but I can't stand to sit through one of his videos. At least some people like him, and he makes them happy so that's good


----------



## Rasha

Beleated_Media said:


> Anime is overrated



this!


----------



## tokkio

i actually enjoy reading unpopular opinion threads lol


----------



## Alienfish

I prefer watching films in the cinema or at most DVD, I don't like looking at streaming stuff unless I have to


----------



## M O L K O

Tinkalila said:


> people in this thread be like
> "darn these sjws. they don't know what true justice is. and that is, equality for the oppressed gamer bros. let knowledge be my sword, and logic my steed. i play devil's advocate. i love white people. i've watched every episode of my little pony 3 times."



IM SCREAMING OMFG

but honestlyyy.

I still don't understand how ppl, after all thats happened in 2014 alone, don't understand white priveldge
thats probably my biggest UO here but w/e


----------



## Jarrad

Nanobyte said:


> Skyrim is overrated!



take that back..


----------



## nard

Beleated_Media said:


> Anime is overrated



take that back now 

right now

you probably think this just because aot and naruto

right

_right_


----------



## Jarrad

Fuzzling said:


> take that back now
> 
> right now
> 
> you probably think this just because aot and naruto
> 
> right
> 
> _right_



idg why everybody hates on AOT and Naruto

i bet if they weren't popular/mainstream people would still be all over them


----------



## M O L K O

Jarrad said:


> idg why everybody hates on AOT and Naruto
> 
> i bet if they weren't popular/mainstream people would still be all over them



AOT is pretty boring imo but I'm naturo trash and have been since I was in middle school so w/e. I like old school style of anime (i.e NGE, Tenchi Muyo and so on) I just havent seen any animes that have got my attention :/ that granted if I had the time I'd probably watch tokyo ghoul but idk


----------



## Jarrad

M O L K O said:


> AOT is pretty boring imo but I'm naturo trash and have been since I was in middle school so w/e. I like old school style of anime (i.e NGE, Tenchi Muyo and so on) I just havent seen any animes that have got my attention :/ that granted if I had the time I'd probably watch tokyo ghoul but idk



you think so? I started watching naruto at the age of like 13 and have been hooked ever since. Glad it's finally finished though, it was dragging on.

(You didn't even like pre-shippuden? Not when Naruto was at its peak???)


----------



## Miss Vanian

i have been told to kill myself more times by a single sjw than any of these _neonazis_ that i know.

i have been told "go die cis scum" more times than my parents have told me i was going to _hell_ for dressing like a boy.

my friends have been told "go die cis scum" for not being _enough_ of a boy. not meeting the "trans standard".

i have been made fun of for being the only white person in a korean/mexican family. as if i had a say in my adoption. as if i had a say in my mother's drug abuse and _death._

piss off sjw


----------



## Alienfish

I hate people who think liking a certain type of indie rock is cool. It's as bad as a lot of the mainstream guys, imo.


----------



## Tao

Dragonball Z is massively over praised.


I like DBZ but I instantly assume the people that praise it as if it were the second coming of Christ and claim it to be the greatest anime ever haven't actually watched any other anime outside of Dragonball Z to even make that assessment in the first place. Hell, I assume people haven't watched the original Dragonball or know it even exists.


----------



## amandabelle

I don't feel bad for people who smoke and get lung cancer.
Do not talk while eating 
"Respect your elders" is bull****.
It would have been better if germany had won ww1 
Ocarina of Time doesn't hold up. 
I'm not too fond of the British accent.
I enjoyed Valentines Day 
Got banned from posting to offmychest for getting this off my chest. **** you. 
Twerking isn't really dancing 
I think racism is being spread via the porn industry.
Computer animation from the likes of Pixar, Dreamworks and Disney have destroyed animated movies forever. \
The French language sounds absolutely hideous to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tumblr’s Les Mis fandom(although it has some great writers and artists) bastardizes Hugo’s book and the proof is that most of the fans care more about the sexuality of the barricade boys rather than the actual genius of the book(the different themes, characters etc.)
As much as I love E/R(it is my OTP), Enjonine(which I dislike cause it makes no sense to me and most fics I’ve read of them are horribly ooc) is not queer erasure because hey, we don’t know if Enjolras is queer. He chose to be celibate, which leaves the possibility that he miht have been a heterosexual.
Please stop hating on Cosette and idolizing Eponine who in books had the ‘if I can’t have him, no one can’ mentality and would rather see Marius die than see him with Cosette.
I cringe at some fics because of how they portray Les Amis. Jehan was a romantic(just read more on 19th century romanticism) poet which means he won’t be this optimistic, bubbly lad all fics have because poets who followed the Romanticism movement were melanholic which reflects on their work. And also by making him feminine(I have nothing against that) you perpetuate gender stereotypes. Of course only women or feminine men would like poetry and flowers.
Stop with Eppie Sue. In the books she has no teeth and is a drunk and is insane(which make makes her more interesting tbh). She was not the poor, selfless girl abused at home very severely and by Patron-Minette(hello, she worked with them and it is implied that Montparnasse and her had at least a mild friendship).

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH YEAH ALSO I HATED LES MISERABLES JUST PUT IT UP MY BUTT WTF

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like bondage......./................................................/////////////////////////................................................................................................................ I think its fun and it feels good even though its kinda kinky I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Alienfish

I agree with the respect your elders thing. it's just abuse of power in most cases -_-

Also I tend to be very ticked off about people who thinks having children is meaning or life or people who tells me I'm gonna change my mind when I get some years onto me and all the bullcrap. NO I don't want children and there are a multitude of reasons why.


----------



## Franny

Miss Vanian said:


> i have been told to kill myself more times by a single sjw than any of these _neonazis_ that i know.
> 
> i have been told "go die cis scum" more times than my parents have told me i was going to _hell_ for dressing like a boy.
> 
> my friends have been told "go die cis scum" for not being _enough_ of a boy. not meeting the "trans standard".
> 
> i have been made fun of for being the only white person in a korean/mexican family. as if i had a say in my adoption. as if i had a say in my mother's drug abuse and _death._
> 
> piss off sjw



that part where you added that you're the only white person in a korean family really struck at me. I'm not adopted but I'm the only person in my family who shows the Indian heritage we have, dark skin/dark hair and I'm constantly asked if I was adopted. Of course it's not nearly as bad as your story though, I'm so sorry you have these burdens upon you just for being who you want. 
And wtf is "white privilege?" I grew up in Detroit, where being white was odd and different. Can someone explain to me what it is?

And to go on thread topic I'm gonna post an unpopular opinion:
Emma Watson is not that attractive as everyone says she is. And neither is Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## Alienfish

^yes they are good actresses i can give them that but uh not my types lol


----------



## Franny

Noiru said:


> I agree with the respect your elders thing. it's just abuse of power in most cases -_-
> 
> Also I tend to be very ticked off about people who thinks having children is meaning or life or people who tells me I'm gonna change my mind when I get some years onto me and all the bullcrap. NO I don't want children and there are a multitude of reasons why.


Exactly! Kids aren't necessary in a happy life, so why is it always pushed to have them? The world is over populated anyways, right?
And respect your elders is nonsense. I'll respect my elders once they show me respect. 
I actually enjoy this thread very much

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> ^yes they are good actresses i can give them that but uh not my types lol



Yeah they're not bad, I didn't like either of their movies that tier known for but still good never the less. Emma was a child actress too so she had a lot of time to work on it


----------



## M O L K O

Miss Vanian said:


> i have been told to kill myself more times by a single sjw than any of these _neonazis_ that i know.
> 
> i have been told "go die cis scum" more times than my parents have told me i was going to _hell_ for dressing like a boy.
> 
> my friends have been told "go die cis scum" for not being _enough_ of a boy. not meeting the "trans standard".
> 
> i have been made fun of for being the only white person in a korean/mexican family. as if i had a say in my adoption. as if i had a say in my mother's drug abuse and _death._
> 
> piss off sjw


sjw are mostly 14 yr olds who only know about feminism cuz emma watson and/or beyonce talked about lbfr here

sorry for all that bs u went thru tho to be fair a neo-nazi wouldn't say anything bad about u being white
cuz
well
u know


----------



## Franny

M O L K O said:


> sjw are mostly 14 yr olds who only know about feminism cuz emma watson and/or beyonce talked about lbfr here
> 
> sorry for all that bs u went thru tho to be fair a neo-nazi wouldn't say anything bad about u being white
> cuz
> well
> u know


I'm 14 tho ; ; I don't wanna be a SJW mom
Jk that seems to be true though, although I've noticed a lot of SJWS on dating sites ("I don't like white men, keep yourselves away from my hot ass" is an actual quote from an okcupid user") but they're mostly younger ones who sit around and complain about problems and say they're gonna do justice but the best they do is hit that little reblog button
Unpopular opinion: Apple iPhones suck. Specifically mine.


----------



## Alienfish

Sucre said:


> Exactly! Kids aren't necessary in a happy life, so why is it always pushed to have them? The world is over populated anyways, right?
> And respect your elders is nonsense. I'll respect my elders once they show me respect.
> I actually enjoy this thread very much



Yes, I'm happier without snotty little brats running around and ruining me. I'd rather focus my time on a possible partner and my hobbies instead.

Exactly. I hate this mentality that older people are better just because they have the age.. Umm.. no.


----------



## earthquake

Sucre said:


> that part where you added that you're the only white person in a korean family really struck at me. I'm not adopted but I'm the only person in my family who shows the Indian heritage we have, dark skin/dark hair and I'm constantly asked if I was adopted. Of course it's not nearly as bad as your story though, I'm so sorry you have these burdens upon you just for being who you want.
> And wtf is "white privilege?" I grew up in Detroit, where being white was odd and different. Can someone explain to me what it is?
> 
> And to go on thread topic I'm gonna post an unpopular opinion:
> Emma Watson is not that attractive as everyone says she is. And neither is Jennifer Lawrence



ooh, i live in the bronx, where majority of people are not white, and i went to school in east harlem before transferring to private school, so id never really interacted with many white people.
but then about 2 years ago i got an academic scholarship to go to private school, and this school is filled with white people. 

white privilege is often called "nonexistent" but as a poc in a predominantly white society, i cant even begin to tell you how real it is. my black friends have often been the first suspects whenever theres trouble, despite the end result being some prissy white boy who actually did the bad thing.
im muslim, and whenever we talk about terrorism, even though race or religion is never brought up, my entirely white class will look at me when the word is said. its painful, because i cant even begin to imagine the train of logic behind terrorism. 

why are there so many white people in this school? the answer is white privilege. because people look at a white person, and assume "oh wow. hes white. he must have a good upbringing. he'll fit right in". but for me, and for other people of color in these societies, its not like that.

even in indian culture, the girls who are thought to be prettier are the ones with fairer skin. and my relatives would probably kiss a white mans a$$ to look good.


----------



## Franny

Noiru said:


> Yes, I'm happier without snotty little brats running around and ruining me. I'd rather focus my time on a possible partner and my hobbies instead.
> 
> Exactly. I hate this mentality that older people are better just because they have the age.. Umm.. no.


If you don't have kids you save more money  bad as it sounds it's true..

Yea, I dunno where they got the whole "I'm older I'm better" mindset. It's awful because then kids are always forced to keep their mouths closed or just yelled at for small things


----------



## earthquake

i mean, i fit in. i love my friends, and majority of them are white. but theres no doubting the status quo, and the status quo says white people are on top.


----------



## Franny

lucinaa said:


> ooh, i live in the bronx, where majority of people are not white, and i went to school in east harlem before transferring to private school, so id never really interacted with many white people.
> but then about 2 years ago i got an academic scholarship to go to private school, and this school is filled with white people.
> 
> white privilege is often called "nonexistent" but as a poc in a predominantly white society, i cant even begin to tell you how real it is. my black friends have often been the first suspects whenever theres trouble, despite the end result being some prissy white boy who actually did the bad thing.
> im muslim, and whenever we talk about terrorism, even though race or religion is never brought up, my entirely white class will look at me when the word is said. its painful, because i cant even begin to imagine the train of logic behind terrorism.
> 
> why are there so many white people in this school? the answer is white privilege. because people look at a white person, and assume "oh wow. hes white. he must have a good upbringing. he'll fit right in". but for me, and for other people of color in these societies, its not like that.
> 
> even in indian culture, the girls who are thought to be prettier are the ones with fairer skin. and my relatives would probably kiss a white mans a$$ to look good.



So what you're saying is white privilege is based of racism and stereotypes? I think I get it now, kinda.


----------



## M O L K O

lucinaa said:


> ooh, i live in the bronx, where majority of people are not white, and i went to school in east harlem before transferring to private school, so id never really interacted with many white people.
> but then about 2 years ago i got an academic scholarship to go to private school, and this school is filled with white people.
> 
> white privilege is often called "nonexistent" but as a poc in a predominantly white society, i cant even begin to tell you how real it is. my black friends have often been the first suspects whenever theres trouble, despite the end result being some prissy white boy who actually did the bad thing.
> im muslim, and whenever we talk about terrorism, even though race or religion is never brought up, my entirely white class will look at me when the word is said. its painful, because i cant even begin to imagine the train of logic behind terrorism.
> 
> why are there so many white people in this school? the answer is white privilege. because people look at a white person, and assume "oh wow. hes white. he must have a good upbringing. he'll fit right in". but for me, and for other people of color in these societies, its not like that.
> 
> even in indian culture, the girls who are thought to be prettier are the ones with fairer skin. and my relatives would probably kiss a white mans a$$ to look good.



the only thing that changed my views was me livng 16 years as a white girl in a majority poc setting
then moving to a majority white setting and hearing 'ugh I hate that ****in -insert n word-' almost every day by trash rednecks in a school where there was maybe 12 black kids. 
It was a wild experience I could write 12 pages on but nonetheless

OT I dont get the nick/cartoon network cartoons?!? i.e stevens uni, spongebob, adventure time
maybe I didn't give them enough time but???


----------



## Stalfos

Babies are ugly!


----------



## Ami

I hate cats


----------



## Franny

Stalfos said:


> Babies are ugly!


OMG YES THEYRE GROSS


----------



## M O L K O

Sucre said:


> So what you're saying is white privilege is based of racism and stereotypes? I think I get it now, kinda.



ya, p much. I wouldn't get ur info from any old tumblr post (not saying u would but jsyk) however there are few educated ppl on there I get my info from and have learned a lot from. 
bottom line its not 'i h8 white ppl' its 'u love being white and I wanna love being black..but I can't in todays society'
not to derail the thread any further if u wanna know anything about it I'll link you to some unbiased articles about what 'white privilege is'


----------



## Ami

Omg what, babies r so cute


----------



## M O L K O

Stalfos said:


> Babies are ugly!



!!!!!!!!!!!!
they cry and snot and ugh.
also I dont this whole 'obama is so cool and quirky' trend thats going on ://///


----------



## Franny

M O L K O said:


> ya, p much. I wouldn't get ur info from any old tumblr post (not saying u would but jsyk) however there are few educated ppl on there I get my info from and have learned a lot from.
> bottom line its not 'i h8 white ppl' its 'u love being white and I wanna love being black..but I can't in todays society'
> not to derail the thread any further if u wanna know anything about it I'll link you to some unbiased articles about what 'white privilege is'


I think I get It now, thanks. We should try to get this back on topic

UNPOPULAR OPINION: frozen was a bad movie.


----------



## LoonieToonies

I hate doctor who with a passion. Terribly overrated.
Bacon is gross.
The vampire diaries is my favourite show
I could take or leave dogs
I hate unions

*prepares for the mob*


----------



## Franny

LoonieToonies said:


> I hate doctor who with a passion. Terribly overrated.
> Bacon is gross.
> The vampire diaries is my favourite show
> I could take or leave dogs
> I hate unions
> 
> *prepares for the mob*



i agree with all except the bacon, because i eat so much of it i've grown to love it. used to hate it though. but i especially agree with the doctor who thing. the fandom, oh. my. god. so annoying and insanely cringy. of course all fandoms have their awful fans but doctor who has to have the worst among all.


----------



## Alienfish

Bacon is awesome. Kids are awful.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sucre said:


> OMG YES THEYRE GROSS



Yes and boring you can't play fun games with them


----------



## Brackets

bacon is awesome as long as it's the british kind, not the weird american kind with no meat


----------



## Franny

heres one: marvel movies, IMO, aren't all that great. i watched avengers, thor, iron man.. yeah, non of them are very good to me. 
and robert downey jr isnt totally attractive as he's hyped to be.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brackets said:


> bacon is awesome as long as it's the british kind, not the weird american kind with no meat



"weird american kind with no meat"
bacon IS meat in america though.. i dont get what you mean?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Bacon is awesome. Kids are awful.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and boring you can't play fun games with them



they cry all the time


----------



## badcrumbs

I don't like anime, babies, country music, or pregnant ladies.
I also hate new vampire things - Twilight, True Blood, Vampire Diaries, etc etc etc.


----------



## Franny

badcrumbs said:


> I don't like anime, babies, country music, or pregnant ladies.
> I also hate new vampire things - Twilight, True Blood, Vampire Diaries, etc etc etc.



pregnant ladies? why?


----------



## Brackets

Sucre said:


> "weird american kind with no meat"
> bacon IS meat in america though.. i dont get what you mean?



american bacon is usually streaky with lots of fat
british bacon is MEATY


----------



## badcrumbs

Sucre said:


> pregnant ladies? why?



Because knowing a tiny fetus is living off of them inside their belly really grosses me out. I just hate the entire idea of pregnancy. I don't want children, but if I ever change my mind, I will adopt. Never getting pregnant. Ick.


----------



## Alienfish

Sucre said:


> they cry all the time



yes they do. and their parents are overprotective as hell

also most regular comics are boring as hell. like marvel stuff and whatnot. only (western) comic i genuinely love is Beetle Bailey but I love military humor lol


----------



## Franny

Brackets said:


> american bacon is usually streaky with lots of fat
> british bacon is MEATY



ohhh, i get what you mean now. turkey bacon IMO usually doesnt have alot of meat but it's thin. much better than regular bacon

- - - Post Merge - - -



badcrumbs said:


> Because knowing a tiny fetus is living off of them inside their belly really grosses me out. I just hate the entire idea of pregnancy. I don't want children, but if I ever change my mind, I will adopt. Never getting pregnant. Ick.



ohhh ew now i know what you mean 
adoption is way better too, than birthing. (another unpopular opinion) i'd rather adopt a kid who would love to be in a nice warm home, have loving parents, than birth a kid who'd probably be very ungreatful and rude.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> yes they do. and their parents are overprotective as hell
> 
> also most regular comics are boring as hell. like marvel stuff and whatnot. only (western) comic i genuinely love is Beetle Bailey but I love military humor lol



i hate over protective parents.
i like some comics too, i was gonna start reading the archies, and i like the small little comic strips in sunday papers. but marvel comics and the walking dead comics just seem so dead (lol puns) to me


----------



## Alienfish

so do i growing up with a bad pair of them.

yesh most of these marvel stuff seems overrated and the films worse


----------



## LoonieToonies

badcrumbs said:


> I don't like anime, babies, country music, or pregnant ladies.
> I also hate new vampire things - Twilight, True Blood, Vampire Diaries, etc etc etc.



Vampire diaries is good! But I agree with twilight and true blood. Reason I like tvd is because is was the original vampire romance... The books came out in the early 90's. The rest are copycats (looking at you twilight)


----------



## Franny

LoonieToonies said:


> Vampire diaries is good! But I agree with twilight and true blood. Reason I like tvd is because is was the original vampire romance... The books came out in the early 90's. The rest are copycats (looking at you twilight)



vampires seem pretty overdone, although i have been interested in TVD. what is it about exactly, if you could tell me without too many spoilers and such?


----------



## LoonieToonies

Sucre said:


> vampires seem pretty overdone, although i have been interested in TVD. what is it about exactly, if you could tell me without too many spoilers and such?



Vampire diaries is about two vampire brothers who fall in love with teenager elena Gilbert. There's Los of blood feud (puns) over her, but she has a ton of secrets of her own and she's more tied in with their supernatural abilities than she may have thought. I wasn't really into the idea of it at first but I started watching it and it's soooo good! Has me on the edge of my seat. It's not overly gushy and cheesy either, it has some seriously dark and violent moments. People are beheaded and their hearts are ripped out in some episodes.


----------



## Alienfish

Majority of the crime series/film series are boring af. Only one I really like is.. Poirot and those kinds where you don't get everything at once and can try and figure it out yourself


----------



## Franny

LoonieToonies said:


> Vampire diaries is about two vampire brothers who fall in love with teenager elena Gilbert. There's Los of blood feud (puns) over her, but she has a ton of secrets of her own and she's more tied in with their supernatural abilities than she may have thought. I wasn't really into the idea of it at first but I started watching it and it's soooo good! Has me on the edge of my seat. It's not overly gushy and cheesy either, it has some seriously dark and violent moments. People are beheaded and their hearts are ripped out in some episodes.



i wonder if twilight was based off of it, seeing as two people like the same girl and they're fighting for her. definitely sounds interesting though, who doesnt love some violence 
i'll look into watching it sometime, thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Majority of the crime series/film series are boring af. Only one I really like is.. Poirot and those kinds where you don't get everything at once and can try and figure it out yourself



so kinda like a crime mystery is what you're getting at? 
i absolutely love crime mysteries though, like the womens murder club series and law and order. could be because my uncle is a lawyer and he absolutely loves that show.


----------



## LoonieToonies

Sucre said:


> i wonder if twilight was based off of it, seeing as two people like the same girl and they're fighting for her. definitely sounds interesting though, who doesnt love some violence
> i'll look into watching it sometime, thanks!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> so kinda like a crime mystery is what you're getting at?
> i absolutely love crime mysteries though, like the womens murder club series and law and order. could be because my uncle is a lawyer and he absolutely loves that show.




Oh twilight totally copied it, which is why I've lost all respect for the series. Watch it for yourself and you'll see what I mean, it's just blatant. I wish the show came out before the twilight movies so people could know that TVD was the original! XD


----------



## Alienfish

yeah what i meant was i dislike stuff like midsomer murders and such because they are obvious as hell.

i do like SVU as for law and order but that is so derpy it's fun


----------



## Franny

Noiru said:


> yeah what i meant was i dislike stuff like midsomer murders and such because they are obvious as hell.
> 
> i do like SVU as for law and order but that is so derpy it's fun



svu is my favourite too  and i get what you mean now, there's a bunch of books like that. i've read a few and theyre pretty disappointing. having the reader guess the suspect is what makes a book sell and a show thrive, you have to keep fans on their toes or else you're gonna end up with a really bad series.


----------



## Cory

the walking dead is trash

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> I am convinced people who call themselves aromantic/biromantic/homoromantic/heteroromantic/etc are attention seekers.
> 
> I think a large percentage of the LGBTQIA+ community is full of whiners that just look for reasons to be offended.



i love you


----------



## Alienfish

Sucre said:


> svu is my favourite too  and i get what you mean now, there's a bunch of books like that. i've read a few and theyre pretty disappointing. having the reader guess the suspect is what makes a book sell and a show thrive, you have to keep fans on their toes or else you're gonna end up with a really bad series.



yeah, christie is the farthest i'd go as for reading crime. i really hate those modern books because they are pretty much all the same within the genre and hardly keep us on out toes.


----------



## aliscka

I'm bisexual and non-binary (fluid) yet I do believe that all members of the LGBTQIA+ community who feel the need to openly announce themselves to everyone they meet can go shove it. You are just as bad as those "no homo" dudebros that no one likes.

I do believe in having a different romantic attraction then what you are sexually attracted to, however.

I think most pansexual people are arrogant, self-righteous pricks. "I'm genderblind and therefore better than bisexual people who only see others in a gender binary." Oh, shut up and get over yourself. Personally, bisexual to me means someone who likes both form types of genitals. //shrug


----------



## Alienfish

^Yes those special snowflake are annoying as heck I agree with you. No you are not better just because you jump on the bandwagon


----------



## Franny

aliscka said:


> I'm bisexual and non-binary (fluid) yet I do believe that all members of the LGBTQIA+ community who feel the need to openly announce themselves to everyone they meet can go shove it. You are just as bad as those "no homo" dudebros that no one likes.
> 
> I do believe in having a different romantic attraction then what you are sexually attracted to, however.
> 
> I think most pansexual people are arrogant, self-righteous pricks. "I'm genderblind and therefore better than bisexual people who only see others in a gender binary." Oh, shut up and get over yourself. Personally, bisexual to me means someone who likes both form types of genitals. //shrug



100% agree with you except for the pansexual part. i think anyone who announces their sexuality and gender all the time are annoying to an extent. you only have to say it once, not every 2 seconds. and dont even get me started on the people who think theyre SPESHUL SNOWFLAKS just for being bi or whatever. because they're not special. theyre normal.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> the walking dead is trash


yaaaaaaas finally someone who understands
ily


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Luckypinch said:


> The ppl on tbt are liars and ppl pick sides



I definitely agree with the second part. 
I've been here for some time now and it's displayed very often.


----------



## Alienfish

Yes, it's normal to be whatever sexuality you are. While most non-hetero people are suppressed one way or the other they don't have to mention it randomly all the time. FIGHT FOR YOUR RIGHTS instead of whining.


----------



## Zane

Noiru said:


> Yes, it's normal to be whatever sexuality you are. While most non-hetero people are suppressed one way or the other they don't have to mention it randomly all the time. FIGHT FOR YOUR RIGHTS instead of whining.



i'm gay
no post quality ban pls i'm tryna be funny


----------



## Franny

Zane said:


> i'm gay
> no post quality ban pls i'm tryna be funny



hi gay im dad


----------



## Alienfish

(keeps reading Sucre as Suchet lol)

Also probably one of a few who hates english dubs in anime/games


----------



## Franny

Noiru said:


> (keeps reading Sucre as Suchet lol)
> 
> Also probably one of a few who hates english dubs in anime/games



(like david suchet?)
you'd be surprised how many people actually hate english dubs. go onto deviantart and 99% of the people there complain about them. 
i complain about some. like the english dub for the dangan ronpa game. eauuuuaaauuucckkk


----------



## Alienfish

Sucre said:


> (like david suchet?)
> you'd be surprised how many people actually hate english dubs. go onto deviantart and 99% of the people there complain about them.
> i complain about some. like the english dub for the dangan ronpa game. eauuuuaaauuucckkk


yes the poirot guy lol i watched that too much

really.. dont have dA atm but like gamefaps and here everyone is like YAY ENGLISH Dub. I'm like no he Conception II was awful and this upcoming game will have english only I'm like at least make the jap one free dlc


----------



## Franny

Noiru said:


> yes the poirot guy lol i watched that too much
> 
> really.. dont have dA atm but like gamefaps and here everyone is like YAY ENGLISH Dub. I'm like no he Conception II was awful and this upcoming game will have english only I'm like at least make the jap one free dlc



gamefaps omfg. i hear alot more crap about english dubs tbh, i havent seen many people say that an english dub is prefered over the japanese dub. 
dont ever get a deviantart account. it's filled with a bunch of weeaboos and scene kids.


----------



## Alienfish

I see most people YAY ENGLISH DUB IM SO LAZY I CANT READ

I'm like no.. I refuse to buy if they have English audio only. I wanted to get this Tokyo something game for Vita.. nope.

I had one before. And yes there are lmao


----------



## r a t

I don't like any sport branding clothes, nike, addidas or whatever - I don't see them as fashionable or trendy, they're supposed to be 'work-out' clothes, if you're wearing them for that purpose then great, well done for correct and appropriate use of clothing.


----------



## Beardo

Not trying to be a hipster of whatever you kids are calling people these days
BUT ALL SONGS ON THE RADIO SOUND THE SAME
AND THEY ALL SUCK
There are a few good ones here and there, but ****ty remixes and bad pop/techno songs are annoying as hell

Kids who go and comment on the videos of old songs and say stuff like
"I wish I was born in the 70's/80's/90's when music was actually good!" are really annoying


----------



## tobi!

Beardo said:


> Not trying to be a hipster of whatever you kids are calling people these days
> BUT ALL SONGS ON THE RADIO SOUND THE SAME
> AND THEY ALL SUCK
> There are a few good ones here and there, but ****ty remixes and bad pop/techno songs are annoying as hell
> 
> *Kids who go and comment on the videos of old songs and say stuff like
> "I wish I was born in the 70's/80's/90's when music was actually good!" are really annoying*



so much yes


----------



## Franny

i have some more:


Spoiler



nutella is gross.
pizza is also gross. 
tumblr is probably one of the worst sites on the internet.
sports are extremely boring to watch.
valentines day is an excuse to give/receive candy and presents.
gingers are really attractive.
tbt's community is really intimidating, especially with all the people who have close ties to mods and a billion threads.
homestuck is boring, yes even past the beginning. 
the harry potter series is also really boring.
the super famous LP'ers on youtube are so freaking annoying. tobuscus, pewdiepie, markiplier, etc. ugh.
"demisexual" is just a label for something that's actually really common, and is nothing special. 
generbends are really annoying, and so are gothic/punk edits of disney/cartoon characters. i swear, if i see another punk rapunzel or male ariel, i'm gonna scream!
benedict cumberbatch looks like my left foot.
people who automatically assume that christians are awful people are awful people themselves, same with people who think atheists are awful people, or actually just anybody from ANY religion.
the fault in our stars is an AWFUL book, and an even WORSE movie!
as an american, i hate america.
i get really angry when bigger people say they're "curvy." i dont like "fat shaming" so to say, but you are NOT curvy. men can be feminists.
people who wear baggy clothes and listen to rap music arent always bad people.
avril lavigne's song "hello kitty" isnt racist IMO. have you SEEN weeaboos?


i have more but i feel like some people might get angry with just these. most of these are SJW issues, i'll get to other things later on.


----------



## Beardo

Sucre said:


> i have some more:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> nutella is gross.
> pizza is also gross.
> tumblr is probably one of the worst sites on the internet.
> sports are extremely boring to watch.
> valentines day is an excuse to give/receive candy and presents.
> gingers are really attractive.
> tbt's community is really intimidating, especially with all the people who have close ties to mods and a billion threads.
> homestuck is boring, yes even past the beginning.
> the harry potter series is also really boring.
> the super famous LP'ers on youtube are so freaking annoying. tobuscus, pewdiepie, markiplier, etc. ugh.
> "demisexual" is just a label for something that's actually really common, and is nothing special.
> generbends are really annoying, and so are gothic/punk edits of disney/cartoon characters. i swear, if i see another punk rapunzel or male ariel, i'm gonna scream!
> benedict cumberbatch looks like my left foot.
> people who automatically assume that christians are awful people are awful people themselves, same with people who think atheists are awful people, or actually just anybody from ANY religion.
> the fault in our stars is an AWFUL book, and an even WORSE movie!
> as an american, i hate america.
> i get really angry when bigger people say they're "curvy." i dont like "fat shaming" so to say, but you are NOT curvy. men can be feminists.
> people who wear baggy clothes and listen to rap music arent always bad people.
> avril lavigne's song "hello kitty" isnt racist IMO. have you SEEN weeaboos?
> 
> 
> i have more but i feel like some people might get angry with just these. most of these are SJW issues, i'll get to other things later on.



I actually agree with most of those.

Here's one,
I really like Katie Hopkins


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I can't stand WiiFolderJosh. I'm not too sure if this is considered an unpopular opinion or not, though.


----------



## Franny

k heres some


Spoiler



"i told you so" is one of the worst things you can tell a person if they're wrong.
mcdonalds isn't bad in small quantities, and it'll only make you fat or give you health issues if A: you eat it way too much or B: the food wasn't prepared correctly.
"CAN YOU NOT" "OMG I CAN EVEN!" "WHAT IS AIR?" makes me cringe so hard.
"instead of a date, i had netflix on valentines day!" got old reeeeally fast. nobody cares if you watched 5000 shows because you dont have a lover. shut up.
there's more to life than the internet. it seems like alot of people forget that sometimes. (call me a hypocrite because i'm posting on a forum site, but its true)
opinions can change over time, and can change alot.
just because someone hasnt seen an old movie/doesnt like old music/prefers newer generation things, doesnt mean they're stupid or awful. it's just what they're used to, just like how others are used to older things.
hipsters arent all that annoying honestly.
church isn't totally boring.
it's okay to be jealous sometimes, to a certain extent.


i'm having way too much fun with this, help me ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatawkwardkid said:


> I can't stand WiiFolderJosh. I'm not too sure if this is considered an unpopular opinion or not, though.



never heard of them, i'll go check them out


----------



## M O L K O

thatawkwardkid said:


> I can't stand WiiFolderJosh. I'm not too sure if this is considered an unpopular opinion or not, though.



when he says *footsies* I die inside
lana del rey and calling ur boyfriend/babe/idc/ 'daddy' make me want fight

- - - Post Merge - - -

also 4chan is becoming tumblr just with ads and as much as I use tumblr and act stupid w/ my buddies on there alot of ppl on there are just morons. ****postgenerator pretty much confirmed that about tumblr lbr here.


----------



## Franny

wehhhh more


Spoiler



horror games are seeming way to repetitive these days. jump scares, zombies, spooky ghosts, whatever. maybe game developers are getting lazy?
"simulator" games are just excuses to try to be funny with buggy gameplay and glitches and bad graphics.
lingerie is pointless.
one direction isnt a terrible band. their songs aren't awful.
armpit hair is gross. not by the fact that its body hair, but it's smelly and just unsightly. even on males. i cant stand it on anyone, but if people like it then thats up to them. 
"nostalgia" is an excuse for some people to complain about modern things. i.e "oh this cartoon gives me so much nostalgia! i wish modern cartoons were like this!" blah blah blah. i probably mentioned this before, but yeah.
i dont believe people are compatible by their zodiac sign. just doesn't make sense to me!
fist fighting isn't a sign of immaturity.
to go along with being mature, being in high school doesn't automatically assume that you're a sophisticated and well educated young adult. i have no clue where most parents or teacher got the idea that in the summer between middle school and high school, you'll suddenly be matured perfectly.
farts arent gross. 
while it's kinda disgusting to me, i cant really find a reason why incest is bad.
there are way too many sexualities and genders, i feel like some people are just pulling them out of their butts at this point.
this thread is supremely fun. probably not unpopular.
"you dont need love to be happy!" is bull IMO. some people dont, but some people do. i'm one of them.
i dont get the term "awareness" in some things like autism and breast cancer awareness. do some people just believe they dont exist, and that these charities have to somehow put it out there that they do?? confuses me!
the whole "comic sans" thing got old really fast. 
(US issue) why do feminists say "patriarchy" to refer to society? last time i checked, america's government isnt a patriarchy, and society cant have its own government. shut up with that stupid term!


i have waaaay to many opinions. i'm starting to think i'm using this as just a general rant thread now. whoops, sorry everyone ; ;


----------



## Vizionari

Converse is overrated not sure if it's an unpopular opinion or not


----------



## Franny

Vizionari said:


> Converse is overrated not sure if it's an unpopular opinion or not



i agree. also they're bad for your feet.


----------



## Ami

I hate Zelda


----------



## Bluedressblondie

Katy Perry, Justin Bieber, 1D, 5SOS, Austin Mahone, Imagine Dragons, Taylor Swift, Meghan Trainor, Selena Gomez, Lady Gaga, Rihanna, Pharrel Williams, Nicki Minaj, Charli XCX, Bruno Mars, Ed Sheeran, Brittney Spears, and pretty much all chart toppers are terrible singers and should go away.

It's my OPINION, people, and it's WITHIN THE RULES! So you can't go bombarding me or reporting me!


----------



## matcha

i mean you're entitled to your opinion but you're saying these people should harm themselves, presumably because you dislike their music. that's kinda, um, hmmm.

i think that once you're online, age shouldn't matter. i mean, when it poses a really huge threat esp. vulnerable parties such as children with the instances of pedophiles and stuff action should def be taken. but if you're **** posting online and someone calls you out for it and there's a backlash, you really can't hide behind your age and say 'b-but i'm 13 be nice to me ):'


----------



## LambdaDelta

matcha said:


> i mean you're entitled to your opinion but you're saying these people should harm themselves, presumably because you dislike their music. that's kinda, um, hmmm.



I think they just mean it as in leave the industry.


----------



## matcha

i really can't stand it when people say stuff like that though, just say 'please stop making music or something'. it's like trying to justify telling people to kill themselves then saying 'oh but i mean they should just leave'. like, why the excessive edge.

i love how they edited their post after i commented on how ridic that comment sounded aha.


----------



## Franny

matcha said:


> i really can't stand it when people say stuff like that though, just say 'please stop making music or something'. it's like trying to justify telling people to kill themselves then saying 'oh but i mean they should just leave'. like, why the excessive edge.
> 
> i love how they edited their post after i commented on how ridic that comment sounded aha.



i'm sure they didn't at all mean it like that though. could be taken like that because of the wording, but i'm sure they didnt intend to make it sound like they want the singers to kill themselves or somethin.

- - - Post Merge - - -

at least i hope they didnt mean it like that.


----------



## matcha

they probably didn't but like, ow that edge.


----------



## Franny

matcha said:


> they probably didn't but like, ow that edge.



yeaaaa it was pretty edgy


Spoiler


----------



## snapdragon

I don't like Frozen. Sorry!


----------



## Franny

snapdragon said:


> I don't like Frozen. Sorry!



with how big the movie is, this is probably more of a popular opinion. especially among teens and adults. especially parents who have to drop tons of money on elsa dolls, wigs, costumes... oh those poor, poor moms and dads.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sucre said:


> with how big the movie is, this is probably more of a popular opinion. especially among teens and adults. especially parents who have to drop tons of money on elsa dolls, wigs, costumes... oh those poor, poor moms and dads.



That's true, but the majority likes the movie. When something is big like Frozen, it's going to get a lot of haters.


----------



## MayorErin

i hate horses


----------



## LambdaDelta

Apple2012 said:


> That's true, but the majority likes the movie. When something is big like Frozen, it's going to get a lot of haters.



its almost like a neutral opinion in that regard


----------



## Brackets

So many of these aren't unpopular opinions like 'McDonald's is ok in small amounts' I mean duh I think most people know that


----------



## snapdragon

Apple2012 said:


> That's true, but the majority likes the movie. When something is big like Frozen, it's going to get a lot of haters.



It's hardly hating to dislike something


----------



## Alienfish

Vizionari said:


> Converse is overrated not sure if it's an unpopular opinion or not


yes... and yes they hurt your feet a lot. and are annoying to put on

- - - Post Merge - - -



badcrumbs said:


> Because knowing a tiny fetus is living off of them inside their belly really grosses me out. I just hate the entire idea of pregnancy. I don't want children, but if I ever change my mind, I will adopt. Never getting pregnant. Ick.



I more hate the caring mentality towards them. It's like WOOHOOO CHILDREN and everyone get really soft and joyful, ick

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Not trying to be a hipster of whatever you kids are calling people these days
> BUT ALL SONGS ON THE RADIO SOUND THE SAME
> AND THEY ALL SUCK
> There are a few good ones here and there, but ****ty remixes and bad pop/techno songs are annoying as hell
> 
> Kids who go and comment on the videos of old songs and say stuff like
> "I wish I was born in the 70's/80's/90's when music was actually good!" are really annoying



I wish I was born in the late 40s :] Just to be a hippie I mean.

Also why the hate? If I could change my era I wouldn't want to be around today by all means. Bad society is bad.


----------



## tokkio

Noiru said:


> Also probably one of a few who hates english dubs in anime/games



yeah me too hearing english dubs makes me cringe so bad


----------



## Franny

Brackets said:


> So many of these aren't unpopular opinions like 'McDonald's is ok in small amounts' I mean duh I think most people know that


Actually I added that because everyone online likes to bash mcdonalds and act like that even walking into one of the resturaunts will give you cancer. I probably read too many news articles though where people over dramatacize things


----------



## Alienfish

There are way better chains than emceedee but.. they're ok I guess.

Also I hate stand-up comedy so much. I mean to me it's just people who try farting out common jokes so bad noone wants to listen


----------



## elliebeebee

Superwholockians are *so* embarrassing. Also people that aren't Japanese, or living in Japan, dropping random Japanese words into every sentence


----------



## Alienfish

elliebeebee said:


> Superwholockians are *so* embarrassing. Also people that aren't Japanese, or living in Japan, dropping random Japanese words into every sentence


More annoying fanboys/fangirls than embarrassing but I don't get the point of any of the series.

Yes any type of asian-boo is annoying af.


----------



## Rasha

people liking only cute things is overrated


----------



## Reindeer

Noiru posts way too little in these threads. :^)


----------



## Franny

elliebeebee said:


> Superwholockians are *so* embarrassing. Also people that aren't Japanese, or living in Japan, dropping random Japanese words into every sentence



Yesssss. Probably one of the most agreeable things in this thread


----------



## Alienfish

Reindeer said:


> Noiru posts way too little in these threads. :^)



I agree aahaha.


----------



## oath2order

People who glorify the past are kinda dumb. I'll take living today over any time in the past since I'm not a straight cis white Christian male with money.


----------



## Cory

Anyone who starts a sentence with "only a 90's kid would know..." is retarted


----------



## Beardo

Cory said:


> Anyone who starts a sentence with "only a 90's kid would know..." is retarted





oath2order said:


> People who glorify the past are kinda dumb. I'll take living today over any time in the past since I'm not a straight cis white Christian male with money.



I agree 100%


----------



## Alienfish

oath2order said:


> People who glorify the past are kinda dumb. I'll take living today over any time in the past since I'm not a straight cis white Christian male with money.



Because anyone else is not worthy. Also people in this thread need to stop throwing random urbandic terms all over the place. Does not make you cool.


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> People who glorify the past are kinda dumb. I'll take living today over any time in the past since I'm not a straight cis white Christian male with money.



speaking of this
christianity has caused almost everything bad that has ever happened


----------



## Alienfish

Am I the only one not getting the thing with sexy lingerie like whatever lacy black and red stuff you see everywhere? I prefer them to be like..70s if at all lol


----------



## oath2order

Noiru said:


> Because anyone else is not worthy. Also people in this thread need to stop throwing random urbandic terms all over the place. Does not make you cool.



I'm not saying they're not worthy, I'm saying that the systematic oppression back in those days makes me not want to live then


----------



## Alienfish

oath2order said:


> I'm not saying they're not worthy, I'm saying that the systematic oppression back in those days makes me not want to live then



At least people had something to go out and fight for. Now it's only clicking like on facebook and join pseudo movements.


----------



## Brackets

Noiru said:


> At least people had something to go out and fight for. Now it's only clicking like on facebook and join pseudo movements.



i think i'd rather feel secure and just have to click some Facebook posts, than (for example) be chemically castrated for my sexuality.


----------



## Alienfish

Brackets said:


> i think i'd rather feel secure and just have to click some Facebook posts, than (for example) be chemically castrated for my sexuality.



I'd rather not use facebook at all.. Well I don't have it anyways *shrugs*


----------



## Brackets

Noiru said:


> I'd rather not use facebook at all.. Well I don't have it anyways *shrugs*



that... wasn't really the point but ok.


----------



## Alienfish

Brackets said:


> that... wasn't really the point but ok.



annachibi strikes again. i know but i'd rather be off all those "clicktivism" groups than be on them


----------



## Brackets

Noiru said:


> annachibi strikes again. i know but i'd rather be off all those "clicktivism" groups than be on them



what? you're completely missing my point which is that it's pretty naive to think society was better in the past, because generally it really wasn't. It's a GOOD thing we have less things to fight for now (although we're still a long way off being perfect)


----------



## Alienfish

It's not really better today. The racism and bigotry towards everyone not hetero is still present and while people today may state one thing on the webs they are different IRL for example.

yes we are far from perfect but it's as naive to say today was better than 1970s (unless we are to debate treatments for cancer or something)


----------



## Feraligator

i like linkin park because they're sexy (>unpopular opinion)


----------



## Alienfish

JezDayy said:


> i like linkin park because they're sexy (>unpopular opinion)



lol yes for sure. they suck imo

also i hate really tight jeans. I prefer flare/bell bottom. bootcut at the tightest.


----------



## Jaebeommie

JezDayy said:


> i like linkin park because they're sexy (>unpopular opinion)



I love them oh my god. 
*has every CD and fully agrees with your opinion* hahaha


----------



## Brackets

Noiru said:


> It's not really better today. The racism and bigotry towards everyone not hetero is still present and while people today may state one thing on the webs they are different IRL for example.
> 
> yes we are far from perfect but it's as naive to say today was better than 1970s (unless we are to debate treatments for cancer or something)



so you think the 1970s wasn't worse even though being gay was illegal in a LOT more countries than it is today (including scotland, ireland, many states in the US) and gay marriage wasn't legal anywhere? Ok an interesting take on it but each to their own i guess


----------



## Alienfish

Well per se it's still illegal in (mostly religious) places and while it is legal in many more people are still clanking down because either it's cool or ignorance


----------



## oath2order

Noiru said:


> It's not really better today. The racism and bigotry towards everyone not hetero is still present and while people today may state one thing on the webs they are different IRL for example.
> 
> yes we are far from perfect but it's as naive to say today was better than 1970s (unless we are to debate treatments for cancer or something)



Really? You think it's not better off today? For this list, I'm assuming we're in America.

Let's list a few things


Racism is a lot less pronounced in society than it was. You have stereotypes, yes, that's an issue, but when compared to the era of the Civil Rights Movement with the separate everything for blacks and whites, I'd say that now is quite a bit better.
Interracial marriage is allowed.
Chemical castration of homosexuals isn't a thing anymore.
It is considered perfectly acceptable now for women to be in the workplace and not simply be a stay-at-home mother.
Women aren't considered property.
Gay sex is actually legal. Let's not forget that. The idea that a certain type of sex was illegal until 2003 (Lawrence v. Texas) is absolutely ridiculous.
Gay marriage is legal in quite a few states and is likely to become legal in all states pending a Supreme Court decision.

The idea that those times were better just because "they had something to fight for" is absolutely naive. There is quite a lot of bad **** going on today, and back then, there was a lot more bad ****.


----------



## Alienfish

Wow, serious approach is serious, lol. Yes I know a lot of things are better today as for the things you stated but if you're gonna **** on people wanting to experience the past.. sure. Sure non-hetero people may have it better today but I was mainly referring to other things.

Today is far from perfect.


----------



## oath2order

Noiru said:


> Wow, serious approach is serious, lol. Yes I know a lot of things are better today as for the things you stated but if you're gonna **** on people wanting to experience the past.. sure. Sure non-hetero people may have it better today but I was mainly referring to other things.
> 
> Today is far from perfect.



It's an unpopular opinion thread. ****ting on people for romanticizing the past is my opinion, don't get so offended by it.


----------



## Alienfish

So it's unpopular to romanticize the past? Not offended, just amused of how big you guys get it. I think today is pretty **** as well as for the economic situation (unless you are *insert trending term* white male) and for seeing a bright future.


----------



## oath2order

Noiru said:


> So it's unpopular to romanticize the past? Not offended, just amused of how big you guys get it. I think today is pretty **** as well as for the economic situation (unless you are *insert trending term* white male) and for seeing a bright future.



It's unpopular to hate on people who romanticize it. jfc pleeza reada.

uptown funk sucks.


----------



## Alienfish

CSI is the most boring and politically correct series ever, screw it


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

This post will contain spoilers for Big Hero 6 and Wreck it Ralph.  If you don't want these, or haven't seen the movies, I suggest you don't read on.


I didn't really like Big Hero 6.  The whole thing felt like a really watered down Wreck it Ralph for me.  Especially when Baymax, (I believe I'm spelling it wrong, and I'm sorry), sacrifices himself for Hiro.  I mean....the gesture is nice, but it didn't feel real.  And I actually almost laughed because...the scene was trying very hard to be serious, but it /looked/ funny to me.  I felt like I had more of an emotional connection to Hiro's brother; Baymax was just a robot.  The problem with that is that the movie spends the first half an hour with Hiro's brother before killing him, and for the rest of the movie we have Baymax.  And I couldn't connect to him.  I didn't have enough to connect to, because the story labels him as 'doctor robot', and that's about it.  And Disney has made movies with an emotional connection to robots.  I mean, Wall-E is one of my favorite romances of all time.  But I just didn't feel it with Baymax.  I felt too detatched to him.  And that's the same for a lot of the characters.  I mean, I felt like everyone was certainly unique, but I didn't really....connect to them.  A lot of development felt rushed, or not there at all.  

I really wanted to like this movie.  I love the concept of Sanfrantokyo.  That's awesome.  And I love seeing an Asian-american in a leading role, I mean, if I'm being totally honest, Frozen was literally the whitest movie I have ever seen.  I would love to see more disney movies that don't star people who are white, and I do hope I'm not offending anyone by stating that.  And the animation was beauitiful, just top notch.  There are things to love about this movie.  I /want/ to love this movie, but at the end, I just felt: eh.

Beautiful movie, but the story and plot left me wanting more.


----------



## Jaebeommie

I don't actually like Spongebob all that much. It's entertaining but it's not my favorite thing to watch.
Edit: Also "Uptown Funk" is not that great of a song.


----------



## Franny

i dont like the beatles :c they seem really popular, and alot of people like them but i just dont like them.
this was probably mentioned in the thread before somewhere.


----------



## toastia

I dislike the fact that people are like "I'm fat and I'm proud of it!". Being fat is no small issue. Either you have experienced something that made you turn to food or you have a problem in your body somewhere. You shouldn't be proud to be fat or too skinny.


----------



## M O L K O

oath2order said:


> Really? You think it's not better off today? For this list, I'm assuming we're in America.
> 
> Let's list a few things
> 
> 
> Racism is a lot less pronounced in society than it was. You have stereotypes, yes, that's an issue, but when compared to the era of the Civil Rights Movement with the separate everything for blacks and whites, I'd say that now is quite a bit better.
> Interracial marriage is allowed.
> Chemical castration of homosexuals isn't a thing anymore.
> It is considered perfectly acceptable now for women to be in the workplace and not simply be a stay-at-home mother.
> Women aren't considered property.
> Gay sex is actually legal. Let's not forget that. The idea that a certain type of sex was illegal until 2003 (Lawrence v. Texas) is absolutely ridiculous.
> Gay marriage is legal in quite a few states and is likely to become legal in all states pending a Supreme Court decision.
> 
> The idea that those times were better just because "they had something to fight for" is absolutely naive. There is quite a lot of bad **** going on today, and back then, there was a lot more bad ****.



ya but get this, the things u mentioned are still v relevant outside of america. Also honestly, beside a few of ur points I don't know what america ur from cuz a lot of that is still relevant here but ok

also ppl who get a kick out of their fav not being a problematic are annoying af
like everybody ****s up, you didn't come out ur moms vagina knowing sj issues pls ****in chillllllllllllll

edit: want to mention that while gay marriage may be legal in a lot of states, it is legal to be fired for being gay. so u might not wanna send invitations to ur co-workers :////


----------



## Heartcore

rage said:


> I dislike the fact that people are like "I'm fat and I'm proud of it!". Being fat is no small issue. Either you have experienced something that made you turn to food or you have a problem in your body somewhere. You shouldn't be proud to be fat or too skinny.



You seem like a mean person.


----------



## toastia

Heartcore said:


> You seem like a mean person.


How do you determine someone's personality from one opinion?


----------



## Heartcore

rage said:


> How do you determine someone's personality from one opinion?



I said you seem like one. Didn't say you were. Your opinion is rather rude, so I assume you are.


----------



## toastia

Heartcore said:


> I said you seem like one. Didn't say you were. Your opinion is rather rude, so I assume you are.



It may have come off a bit rude, but this is an unpopular opinion thread. I think you should be proud for who you are, not your shirt size TL;DR.


----------



## matcha

i think i mentioned this earlier on in the thread, but honestly when your weight starts to compromise your health it's not about 'i'm big and beautiful i love my size ur just haters '. being unable to lead a healthy life because your weight is taking its toll on you is not something to strive for and be proud of. it's important to be body positive but in some cases it's not an excuse to fall back on.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I have a terrible habit of viewing myself as much fatter then I actually am, so I feel like I don't quite have a proper viewpoint on fat/skinny at all.  I suffered from eating disorders all of my life; oddly enough, I am attracted to bigger people but every time I gain a pound I get very worried.


----------



## oath2order

M O L K O said:


> ya but get this, the things u mentioned are still v relevant outside of america. Also honestly, beside a few of ur points I don't know what america ur from cuz a lot of that is still relevant here but ok
> 
> also ppl who get a kick out of their fav not being a problematic are annoying af
> like everybody ****s up, you didn't come out ur moms vagina knowing sj issues pls ****in chillllllllllllll
> 
> edit: want to mention that while gay marriage may be legal in a lot of states, it is legal to be fired for being gay. so u might not wanna send invitations to ur co-workers :////



Okay, but considering how I'm fairly certain that the people that I was discussing that lived in America, I figured I'd keep it American-centric, both as it was something that we knew about, and that I'm not too knowledged on non-American polticis.

Other than Tony Abbott is the devil who is afraid of gays and boats.



Sucre said:


> i dont like the beatles :c they seem really popular, and alot of people like them but i just dont like them.
> this was probably mentioned in the thread before somewhere.



ily


----------



## Heartcore

rage said:


> It may have come off a bit rude, but this is an unpopular opinion thread. I think you should be proud for who you are, not your shirt size TL;DR.



But weight is ultimately part of who someone is. I just don't understand your need to be rude about someone's weight when it honestly doesn't effect you in any way shape or form? If someone wants to be proud of their size, let them. You also bashed skinny people as well, so there really isn't any being proud of your body type with you lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



matcha said:


> i think i mentioned this earlier on in the thread, but honestly when your weight starts to compromise your health it's not about 'i'm big and beautiful i love my size ur just haters '. being unable to lead a healthy life because your weight is taking its toll on you is not something to strive for and be proud of. it's important to be body positive but in some cases it's not an excuse to fall back on.



But do you HONESTLY care about their health? Or is it just a way for you to think, "Oh yeah I'm definitely better than that person because they're bigger than me"? Because tbh that's what it is with people who care about "Their health". I don't give a single s*it about anyone's health other than my own and I feel that most people are the same, we just love to build ourselves up by condemning other people-then getting upset when they don't allow us to condemn them and make them feel ashamed; all the while hiding behind a facade of caring about their weight so we don't seem like total pieces of crap.


----------



## oath2order

Heartcore said:


> But weight is ultimately part of who someone is. I just don't understand your need to be rude about someone's weight when it honestly doesn't effect you in any way shape or form? If someone wants to be proud of their size, let them. You also bashed skinny people as well, so there really isn't any being proud of your body type with you lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> But do you HONESTLY care about their health? Or is it just a way for you to think, "Oh yeah I'm definitely better than that person because they're bigger than me"? Because tbh that's what it is with people who care about "Their health". I don't give a single s*it about anyone's health other than my own and I feel that most people are the same, we just love to build ourselves up by condemning other people-then getting upset when they don't allow us to condemn them and make them feel ashamed; all the while hiding behind a facade of caring about their weight so we don't seem like total pieces of crap.



Some people actually do care about their health.

Pleeza no argue.


----------



## Heartcore

oath2order said:


> Some people actually do care about their health.
> 
> Pleeza no argue.



Nah son. They don't.
And it's an unpopular opinion thread. I'm simply returning my unpopular opinion. 
soz


----------



## oath2order

Spoiler: Don't open if you think you could be offended this is your warning



I hate when people say "No, you're not thinking like this. This is what you really mean."


----------



## Heartcore

oath2order said:


> Spoiler: Don't open if you think you could be offended this is your warning
> 
> 
> 
> I hate when people say "No, you're not thinking like this. This is what you really mean."



Which I see you do alot on here.. But I won't spill all the T. Ciao.
xx


----------



## tobi!

Heartcore said:


> Nah son. They don't.
> And it's an unpopular opinion thread. I'm simply returning my unpopular opinion.
> soz



what about doctors


----------



## toastia

Spoiler: Final Response






Heartcore said:


> But weight is ultimately part of who someone is. I just don't understand your need to be rude about someone's weight when it honestly doesn't effect you in any way shape or form? If someone wants to be proud of their size, let them. You also bashed skinny people as well, so there really isn't any being proud of your body type with you lol


Geez. I made one comment on how I dislike hearing people go on and on and on about what body they have and how they don't care what anyone thinks yadayada when they do. If they didn't they wouldn't be bragging about it. You know, you're really overreacting. Also, who said that I went around telling people "oh btw you shouldn't say that kind of stuff about your weight". Do they really care that much? It's my opinion, and you make it seem like I go around bashing people for saying certain things about themselves. It irks me when they say it, but do I let it affect any conversations with them? Nope. 

You should care about the health of others. If people had left me alone, I would have been long dead. You know, I have a uncurable disease. If no one cared about my health and only cared about their image, how would I get by? I wouldn't, because image-management isn't going to fix me. You seem like the mean person in this case.

I'm going to stahp because <3 flop


----------



## matcha

woah, @ heartcore you need to relax there. idk how you got any of that from what i said. never did i once say i was better than anyone? all i was getting at is that a lot of this tumblr-esq body positive movement really encourages is to be an arrogant person that cannot accept any form of critique or concern about the lifestyle they are leading. they fall back on being 'body positive' which quite literally translates to 'i'm not gonna do anything about my health even though i'm clearly living a poor lifestyle, you're just jealous .'.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

I really love the idea of Valentine's Day


----------



## M O L K O

Nicki Minaj is better than ur fav and beyonce is overrated B)

- - - Post Merge - - -

also imma add my 2 cents about the fat thing
im 230 and short, my weight hasn't caused any health issues and idk im not 'proud' of my body ??? but I'm not ashamed.
I c ppl's point of when ppl who are 400+ pounds showing off and being proud of it, I mean love who are while you are the way you are but at least try to slim down to a weight where your health isn't in danger.

also never argue w/ o2o heartcore ...or anyone really. He's got a thick skull

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Okay, but considering how I'm fairly certain that the people that I was discussing that lived in America, I figured I'd keep it American-centric, both as it was something that we knew about, and that I'm not too knowledged on non-American polticis.
> 
> Other than Tony Abbott is the devil who is afraid of gays and boats.
> 
> 
> 
> ily



but rights of women and gays aren't just amercian centred but I guess I c ur point. u stuck w/ what u knew so 10 points 4 u.
Also im pretty sure everyone knows that the beatles copied 1D and thats how they got famous, I mean that one member is now singing with kanye. Bless simon cowell.


----------



## Naiad

":3"
pisses me off so much goddamn
like
I can deal with any other face but that one ff
I can practically feel the weeaboo rolling off of it


----------



## M O L K O

Lafiel said:


> ":3"
> pisses me off so much goddamn
> like
> I can deal with any other face but that one ff
> I can practically feel the weeaboo rolling off of it



when someone use's XP XD or  I block them, dead serious I hate those faces


----------



## Naiad

M O L K O said:


> when someone use's XP XD or  I block them, dead serious I hate those faces



ahh
I used to block people, but then I always get curious at the "view post" button so it does literally nothing for me OTL

ALSO
I HATE THE GYROID EMOTICON THINGS SO MUCH 
//clears throat


----------



## ShinyYoshi

The word weeaboo pisses me off
I hate whipped cream


----------



## Brackets

on the weight thing, tbh i have no problem with people liking what size they are and being proud, but what pisses me off is when very fat people deny it's unhealthy for them. Um, yes it is. And also when people are too fat to work and get benefits from the government because they can't be bothered to get off their arse and do something about it


----------



## Alienfish

I think those Japanese emojis that are 10 feet wide are ugly af like ~~~^^V~~~ and whatnot lol


----------



## tokkio

I love the gyroid emoticons hahah especially the  one.. like, I really don't use smiley emoticons when typing but ever since they became gryroid emoticons I use smileys frequently here.. literally the only reason I use smileys hahah they're so cute


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I agree can't wait for the rest of the emoticons to be gyroid especially the lemon one lol


----------



## oath2order

M O L K O said:


> also never argue w/ o2o heartcore ...or anyone really. He's got a thick skull
> 
> but rights of women and gays aren't just amercian centred but I guess I c ur point. u stuck w/ what u knew so 10 points 4 u.
> Also im pretty sure everyone knows that the beatles copied 1D and thats how they got famous, I mean that one member is now singing with kanye. Bless simon cowell.



Awww ily too.

But yeah I'm not about to debate the past in other countries.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Heartcore said:


> Beyonce isn't that great.
> 
> Ya'll can drag me now


tru. She has a pretty good voice and can dance but damn her songs suck.


----------



## fup10k

I don't think racist, sexist, ableist, sizeist, classist, etc. remarks are "opinions." You can't hold "opinions" generalizing whole groups of people of whom you do not identify with nor know anything about.


----------



## pocky

XD :3 xP （╯✿☻(ｪ)☻）╯ﾟ･:,｡ﾟ･:,｡★ﾟ･:,｡ﾟ･:,｡☆ ヾ(☆▽☆)

Romeo and Juliet is the ****tiest love story ever written. I actually can't stand most of Shakespeare's works, actually. Except maybe Hamlet and Macbeth which I legitimately enjoyed.

If you wear a Che Guevarra T-Shirt or support the Cuban Dictatorship I'll automatically assume you're an uneducated idiot. It's always the suburban middle class kids/university professors that pretend to know more about Cuba than I (even though I spent half my life living there and theyve never even visited )

Russian Literature is underrated. I meet a lot of bookworms, but hardly any that are interested in Russian lit, which is a shame because most of my favorite books are Russian.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

fup10k said:


> I don't think racist, sexist, ableist, sizeist, classist, etc. remarks are "opinions." You can't hold "opinions" generalizing whole groups of people of whom you do not identify with nor know anything about.



I actually agree with this.  I believe people are very...entitled these days, to everything.  Or at least, they feel this way.  I've run into many who believe that: my opinion is this, and because you don't agree/have a different opinion, you are wrong.  Well, if a meteor hits the planet, you will die regardless of your opinion.

We are entitled to nothing but the life we choose to live.


----------



## Alienfish

pocky said:


> If you wear a Che Guevarra T-Shirt or support the Cuban Dictatorship I'll automatically assume you're an uneducated idiot. It's always the suburban middle class kids/university professors that pretend to know more about Cuba than I (even though I spent half my life living there and theyve never even visited )
> 
> Russian Literature is underrated. I meet a lot of bookworms, but hardly any that are interested in Russian lit, which is a shame because most of my favorite books are Russian.



Regarding the t-shirt(as with most band t-shirts) they are uneducated mostly because don't know a **** about history at all and doesn't make them cool at all assumed you actually are a cuban communist or whatever. However living in one place for a long time doesn't make you privileged either.

Eh, I see a lot of Russian stuff floating around. And probably because we are pretty much forced to read these few people actually like them.


----------



## Franny

Yoshisaur said:


> tru. She has a pretty good voice and can dance but damn her songs suck.



I don't get the hype with her. Everyone seems to kiss and pray on the ground she walks on and I just don't see why


----------



## Alienfish

Sucre said:


> I don't get the hype with her. Everyone seems to kiss and pray on the ground she walks on and I just don't see why


me neither.. she's like a fake pseudofeminist.. i mean just because she is successful she can do what she wants etc.


----------



## Reindeer

Noiru said:


> Regarding the t-shirt(as with most band t-shirts) they are uneducated mostly because don't know a **** about history at all and doesn't make them cool at all assumed you actually are a cuban communist or whatever. However living in one place for a long time doesn't make you privileged either.


Che Guevara was in a band???

To be serious, I get really annoyed by those people as well. Che's character has been romanticized, but I think a lot of it is just how iconic he's become over the years in western culture. People don't do any research about the guy and, because of the images they're fed of him, assume he was some great hero. He was charismatic and did, to some extent, care about the people, but he committed a huge number of crimes as well. If people are willing to see Castro as bad but Guevara as good, then they should read up on it a bit more.

And confession time: I actually own one of those shirts myself, but in my defense, my sister got it for me as a surprise (whoop-de-doo, right) and I don't ever wear it outside. I just use it as a sleeping shirt.


----------



## Alienfish

No I was referring to all those ***-girls wearing Rolling stones shirts when they hardly know who they are.

(also idk if he played music secretly..lollol)

- - - Post Merge - - -

All also historical characters are more or less romanticized so that I don't care, more of their own ignorance and that they think it's cool.


----------



## f11

The beatles and John lennon honestly suck.


----------



## Alienfish

Beatles are overrated but there are worse.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Unpopular opinion of mine: I actually really like valentine's day.  Every year it passes, I have to listen to how much everyone absolutely hates it.  And I mean, I don't like the fact that every holiday seems to have way too much....candy.  But out of everything that's celebrated, I'm glad we set aside one day a year to celebrate love.  I think love should be celebrated.  Not just romantic love, although I am aware that is what valentine's day is about, but all kind of love. 
I hardly know anyone who likes valentine's day.


----------



## pocky

Noiru said:


> Regarding the t-shirt(as with most band t-shirts) they are uneducated mostly because don't know a **** about history at all and doesn't make them cool at all assumed you actually are a cuban communist or whatever. However living in one place for a long time doesn't make you privileged either.
> 
> Eh, I see a lot of Russian stuff floating around. And probably because we are pretty much forced to read these few people actually like them.



Wearing a Che Guevarra T-Shirt is completely different from wearing a band T-Shirt though. The thing about Che Guevarra is that he is supposed to be an anti-capitalist icon so for T-Shirts to be manufactured with his face printed on them and sold for $30 is really ironic. I'm pretty sure that he wouldn't have liked that. So even if you do know Che Guevarra like the back of your hand it'd be really a really odd choice of clothing --unless of course you made the shirt yourself or some crap.

Also, I disagree with your second point. An outsider may know more about Cuban History than me. It's entirely possible. I'm not arguing that point. But when it comes to what things are **really** like in Cuba, only someone that has lived there would know what things are really like. I mean, who do you think would know more about *every day life* in Japan: a Japanese person or someone who has read about it on a textbook?

If you've read about Cuba on a book, article, whatever. You might know this about Cuba:

we have elections
we have free healthcare
education is 100% free (even university)
we have the highest literacy rate out of all Latin American countries


If you've visited Cuba as a tourist. You might have noticed this:

we have really pretty beaches
things are really cheap! a cab ride for only $5? wow!

But the thing about Cuba is that you can't count on just the statistics. Internet in Cuba is restricted to only people working for the government/in certain professions. So most of the information out there isn't entirely accurate. But if you'd talk to actual Cubans than you'd know this:


Yeah. We have elections. If you could even call them that as the only name on the presidential ballot is of Castro. And other smaller positions are people appointed by Castro. That'd be like having presidential elections with Obama's name being the only one in there. And all of the Senate and Congress people being friends of Obama that share the same exact views of Obama.

Yeah. Healthcare is 100% free, but over half of the time doctors won't have the proper means to treat you. Even common medications like aspirin can be hard to find. Need braces? You're ****ed. Need glasses? You better hope you have a relative living in the U.S so they can send you a pair. Need surgery? They might not have the propper tools for it. And if they do then you better hope nothing goes wrong because if something does go wrong the doctors will not be held accountable for it.

Yeah. Education is free. And we do have the highest literacy rate out of all Latin America. And our education was actually really good when I lived in Cuba. When I came to the U.S I was actually way ahead than all of my American classmates. Like three or four years ahead in education. But right now education is really bad there. There is a shortage of teachers so most classes are taught via video. Meaning that someone that isn't qualified to teach will put up a DVD and just sit there while it plays. And if anyone has questions then they're ****ed. 

Yeah. University is also free. But you can't really choose what you'll study. And here is what I mean: If you wanna be a doctor than you have to have been top of your class. Which is understandable, except for you can bribe your teachers to get you to the top of the class. So a lot of the time people going to medical school are students that didn't really earn their spot there and that end up flunking out after a semester. Whereas an actually qualified person might not have been accepted --which tbh isn't that big of a deal since doctors only get paid $10 *a month* so you'll probably have better luck earning money illegally (which is what most people are forced to do there in order to make a living.

Yeah. We have really pretty beaches and also a bunch of nice locations in Cuba. But Cubans are not allowed to go to a lot of these places as they are reserved to tourists only. 

Yeah. Things are cheap. *For a tourist*. Like I said, doctors get paid only *$10 a month* (gave that example because doctors are well paid in comparison to other professions) so while a $5 30 min cab ride on a taxi might sound cheap to a tourist this actually is a lot of money to a Cuban. 

So yeah. I do know a lot more about Cuba than someone who hasn't visited. But a lot of people seem too eager to dismiss the actual struggles of Cuban people. Like if an actual Cuban person supports that cesspool, fine. I don't agree with it, but they're free to having an opinion. However, I do take great insult when someone who clearly doesn't know what they're talking about pretends to know more about it than me.


----------



## Alienfish

Wow I love how people rant lol. My main point is they are equally as annoying as people wearing Che shirts with no knowledge. I wouldn't wear random pop/rock t-shirt if I didn't like them or knew about them. And no I don't wear Che t-shirts nor would I buy one unless I indeed made my own one.

Yes there are different of shirts but they are as stupid like walking around like a ***/scene persona wearing black metal shirt. And there are of course difference between romanticizing persons; who you do. It's one thing thinking Che did good and for doing the same Hitler(which I'd never do).

Well seems we have around the same knowledge(be it I could rant a bit more about the Cuba crisis) and no I don't only read books or watch TV. And tbh I'd rather live in Cuba than in the US bs system by your description.


----------



## pocky

You should move there


----------



## Alienfish

Probably, lol. Can't be worse than Sweden


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I actually enjoy physical activity and don't do it just to lose weight.  It's really fun!


----------



## Hyperpesta

I hate it when people say "Well your a boy you have to like football"  i dont like running around after a ball of air getting kicked and muddy for a trophy, its just anoying.


----------



## pocky

I haven't lived in Sweden so I can't really tell you whether Cuba is better than Sweden or not. What I can say is that it saddens me to see how many people are willing to support to a dictatorship. In the end it is only the Cuban people that suffer.


----------



## Alienfish

pocky said:


> I haven't lived in Sweden so I can't really tell you whether Cuba is better than Sweden or not. What I can say is that it saddens me to see how many people are willing to support to a dictatorship. In the end it is only the Cuban people that suffer.


Sweden is pretty much being like a perhaps a smaller 'murica at least when it comes to the mentality and the pseudo-women rights people. Adn you pretty much have to be a *** girl (or alternative/scene if you work at music store) or a white cis hetero male lol.

Well true, you sometime wish people could get more educated on the matter


----------



## Brackets

ahh what the heck i'm just gonna put some of mine down.

i hate any sort of clothes labels 
in my experience drug dealers are really nice people
obama is actually really great (don't know if thats unpopular but i've seen a lot of hate for him recently)
muscly guys arent attractive
i hate it when people describe themselves as demisexual or panromantic or whatever
i think it's disrespectful to the composer to use certain music as background music
starbucks is the worst


----------



## Alienfish

agree on the obama is great one. at least he has some **** and can make decisions that you benefit from unlike these republican asshats.

yeah too much muscles aren't nice, only makes you look like jellyfish machamp lol


----------



## matcha

it's so weird how many people hate starbucks, i love it! i know it's overpriced blah blah blah but it's the only coffee chain i can easily get to that actually offers a dairy alternative, and independently own coffee/tea shops are too far out of my way when i'm headed to work and need a pick me up. speaking of coffee places i don't really like tim hortons their coffee is watered down. their iced coffees are good but i prefer mccafe/starbucks any day.

i personally really like going/shopping at places like hollister, aeropostale, aritzia and american eagle. w/e if i can fit into cute clothes and that's really all i care about, i always go for clearance sales anyway lol

i like kids but i hate what having kids does to people. 
'hey how are you?'
'my little suzy did something so funny last night wanna hear about it? '
'no i asked you how you were i don't give two ****s about what your kids did it probably wasn't funny'
i went to school for child care but i hated it and dropped out, so glad i did because i did not like  acting sugary fake with them.


----------



## Alienfish

People who think Sweden is a feminist glorious commie country. No we are not or hasn't been for 40 years...


----------



## pocky

Noiru said:


> Sweden is pretty much being like a perhaps a smaller 'murica at least when it comes to the mentality and the pseudo-women rights people. Adn you pretty much have to be a *** girl (or alternative/scene if you work at music store) or a white cis hetero male lol.
> 
> Well true, you sometime wish people could get more educated on the matter



Cuba isn't much better for women. It's hard to make money the legal way so people have to resort to illegal means. And by illegal I mean anything ranging from selling baked goods to more serious offenses. For women this usually means going into prostitution. There is actually a documentary/video where they ask children what they want to be when they grow up and most boys answer with cashier, store manager, etc. Cashier/Retail jobs are actually very good in Cuba because it means that you can illegally sell things in the store. So like if a limited amount of items comes into the store you can buy them all yourself and then sell for a higher price. Meanwhile most of the girls say that they want to be prostitutes. Which tbh I'm totally fine with prostitution as long as its a consenting adult. But in Cuba a lot of girls go into prostitution at an early age. 

While not prohibited it is also rare to see a woman that drives because there is a lot of machismo and a lot of that "women shouldnt do this or that" mentality.

Not only that but if you get raped in Cuba they don't really take you seriously. They kinda just laugh at you and call you a slut/tell you that probably shouldn't have been in that place wearing that outfit. You also get cat called constantly. And it usually really gross things. Walking around Cuba I'd have older men hitting on me saying really vulgar things. I'd get catcalled on average maybe 5-10 times every time I went out.

This last thing with the rape/catcalling/machismo happens in other places too. But what I'm saying is that Cuba isn't that far ahead. It's actually behind when it comes to women's rights. I could give you more examples but you dont seem to like my rantings.


----------



## Alienfish

Well they are wall of text and my point was just I don't like people wearing random band shirts. lol

Yeah, most latin/south are like that yet they want the women to look like plastic dolls, lol.


----------



## tobi!

Noiru said:


> People who think Sweden is a feminist glorious commie country. No we are not or hasn't been for 40 years...



You live in Sweden? I'd love to move to Norway.


----------



## Brackets

trigger warnings are stupid


----------



## Alienfish

Norski said:


> You live in Sweden? I'd love to move to Norway.



Yes I do and I can't say I like it nor is it good for women/overly feminist as all other people may think. I mean sure you may run a feminist blog but in reality you are as low-fat milk as everyone else, lol.


----------



## n64king

I've read on multiple occasions that people in Norway are the most similar to how Americans are in the world, families and upbringings are the most similar as well. Obviously they mean the good people since you don't hear anything bad out of Norway much if ever.


----------



## tobi!

Well, I don't hate America. I guess that's an unpopular opinion in itself...

I think Americans are some of the nicest and happiest people on the planet. They're government is screwed up but whose isn't? Almost any issue in America is somewhere else. 

inb4
 "WELL I MET THIS ONE AMERICAN..."

But yeah, Norway is my dream basically.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Yes I do and I can't say I like it nor is it good for women/overly feminist as all other people may think. I mean sure you may run a feminist blog but in reality you are as low-fat milk as everyone else, lol.



I'm not sure what you meant tbh. I've never equaled Sweden to feminists before. I've never heard of that actually. When I think Sweden, I think Minecraft, next to Norway, Scandinavia, etc.


----------



## Alienfish

Norski said:


> Well, I don't hate America. I guess that's an unpopular opinion in itself...
> 
> I think Americans are some of the nicest and happiest people on the planet. They're government is screwed up but whose isn't? Almost any issue in America is somewhere else.
> 
> inb4
> "WELL I MET THIS ONE AMERICAN..."
> 
> But yeah, Norway is my dream basically.


The US is screwed up and some people are but yeah not everyone. Doesn't mean I like the country o_o


----------



## Cory

Norski said:


> Well, I don't hate America. I guess that's an unpopular opinion in itself...
> 
> I think Americans are some of the nicest and *happiest people on the planet.* They're government is screwed up but whose isn't? Almost any issue in America is somewhere else.
> 
> inb4
> "WELL I MET THIS ONE AMERICAN..."
> 
> But yeah, Norway is my dream basically.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you meant tbh. I've never equaled Sweden to feminists before. I've never heard of that actually. When I think Sweden, I think Minecraft, next to Norway, Scandinavia, etc.


wrong. costa rica is


----------



## tobi!

I like it. It's worse elsewhere.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got ninja'd


----------



## Alienfish

Ninjas everywhere. But yeah I think Sweden is way overrated. Sure we may have it good but unless you look good and act like everyone else you will be bullied.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Brackets said:


> trigger warnings are stupid


oh my god this. Like unless you were diagnosed with PTSD after being in war or something ridiculously horrible, just **** off with your warnings and stop whining.


----------



## Beardo

I get a little annoyed when people who are trans or go by no gender/more than one gender get offended when people mis-gender them. I mean, if someone does it over and over again, yeah, I'd be offended and a little angry, but if someone hasn't asked and you haven't told them, it's rude to yell at them about it. Just politely correct them until they get it right, no need to freak out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yoshisaur said:


> oh my god this. Like unless you were diagnosed with PTSD after being in war or something ridiculously horrible, just **** off with your warnings and stop whining.



This, 100%


----------



## epona

Yoshisaur said:


> oh my god this. Like unless you were diagnosed with PTSD after being in war or something ridiculously horrible, just **** off with your warnings and stop whining.



i think trigger warnings are pretty valid for people who have suffered from eating disorders/serious depression where self harm and suicidal thoughts were present/victims of abuse or rape


----------



## 00jachna

I hate the following:

- Weaboos
- Westaboos
- Toddlers
- Any popular TV-show
- Bacon
- Nutella

- - - Post Merge - - -

And worst of all! People with fake OCD


----------



## Beardo

00jachna said:


> I hate the following:
> 
> - Weaboos
> - Westaboos
> - Toddlers
> 
> And worst of all! People with fake OCD



I agree with this


----------



## matcha

it's up to you and only you to watch yourself on the internet. expecting others to tag things for you or add warnings to make YOUR online experience better is just entitlement.


----------



## Brackets

epona said:


> i think trigger warnings are pretty valid for people who have suffered from eating disorders/serious depression where self harm and suicidal thoughts were present/victims of abuse or rape



but thing is, everyone has their own issues and things they don't want to read/hear about, and it's silly and impractical to trigger warning everything. Real life isn't censored. I've been raped and been in an abusive relationship and if i start reading something that makes me uncomfortable i just stop reading. I don't expect everyone else in the world to cater to MY feelings and sensitivities.


----------



## epona

Brackets said:


> but thing is, everyone has their own issues and things they don't want to read/hear about, and it's silly and impractical to trigger warning everything. Real life isn't censored. I've been raped and been in an abusive relationship and if i start reading something that makes me uncomfortable i just stop reading. I don't expect everyone else in the world to cater to MY feelings and sensitivities.



im not saying its practical or reasonable to put trigger warnings on everything, and im definitely not condoning people asking that people tag certain things because they feel triggered by it, i think thats selfish and conceited and totally unreasonable
all im saying is the whole concept of trigger warnings isnt a totally ridiculous thing and i do appreciate it when people tag stuff that they know could potentially trigger a relapse or an episode or whatever, but i by no means expect anyone to do that
i know real life isnt censored but when the internet is a place of escapism for some people it can be pretty sh**** when youre surrounded by the exact things you tried to get away from (particularly on tumblr which is where i have real trouble haha)
but yeah no im not offended or outraged or whatever if people dont tag things with trigger warnings and i would never whine about an absence of trigger warnings 
i just understand the concept of it i guess and i see where its coming from, doesnt make it practical but i still wouldnt go so far as to call the whole thing bullsh**


----------



## aliscka

Trigger warnings can be necessary for sexual/gory violence and rape and phobias, but for every other day things...? Perhaps not. People who hail from Tumblr are usually pretty "trigger" happy and I don't think they understand that actually being triggered is FAR different from being made uncomfortable by something.


----------



## pocky

Yoshisaur said:


> oh my god this. Like unless you were diagnosed with PTSD after being in war or something ridiculously horrible, just **** off with your warnings and stop whining.



Epileptic warnings are also useful. Flashing gifs could give someone a seizure :0


----------



## epona

aliscka said:


> Trigger warnings can be necessary for sexual/gory violence and rape and phobias, but for every other day things...? Perhaps not. People who hail from Tumblr are usually pretty "trigger" happy and *I don't think they understand that actually being triggered is FAR different from being made uncomfortable by something*.




wholeheartedly agree with you here, this is the conclusion i was trying to come to but i am an inarticulate bat and couldn't word it very clearly/concisely lol


----------



## Beardo

pocky said:


> Epileptic warnings are also useful. Flashing gifs could give someone a seizure :0



Well, I think that's an obvious exception


----------



## Yoshisaur

pocky said:


> Epileptic warnings are also useful. Flashing gifs could give someone a seizure :0


Oh no, those are useful! This is in reference to people online that put TRIGGER WARNING on everything. Lots of it on feminist Tumblr. I find it insulting to say it when something, as aliscka said, simply makes you uncomfortable when there are people out there with really serious PTSD.


----------



## pocky

00jachna said:


> I hate the following:
> 
> - Weaboos
> - Westaboos
> - Toddlers
> - Any popular TV-show
> - Bacon
> - Nutella
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And worst of all! People with fake OCD



Whats a Westaboo? Is it like people obsessed with the west? Because lemme tell you... I know so many people that speak with fake English accents LOL

Fake OCD is so common in this fandom too. "Oh I need paths/flowers to be symmetrical. Im so OCD! LOL uwu"  It's really annoying.

To add on to that I really hate people who throw around the word bipolar.


----------



## Naiad

I really dislike people who hate things because they're popular

I used to have a friend like that who was obsessed with a band
but after they got popular all she'd do was talk ****?? It's annoying.


----------



## pocky

Lafiel said:


> I really dislike people who hate things because they're popular
> 
> I used to have a friend like that who was obsessed with a band
> but after they got popular all she'd do was talk ****?? It's annoying.



LOL. So many people on TBT are like that in regards to villagers, paths, items, etc. It's really annoying.


----------



## MayorErin

people who self diagnose themselves incorrectly. if you're going to do it, please be correct. it's so irritating. like you aren't depressed, you're just sad because you spilled your pudding. you don't have OCD, you just don't want your flowers to be crooked. i also feel like the word anxiety is thrown around sososo much and it drives me insane to the point that i automatically roll my eyes when i hear it like i'm sorry but


----------



## tokkio

aliscka said:


> Trigger warnings can be necessary for sexual/gory violence and rape and phobias, but for every other day things...? Perhaps not. People who hail from Tumblr are usually pretty "trigger" happy and I don't think they understand that actually being triggered is FAR different from being made uncomfortable by something.



agree so much with this though..

I'd actually want to put more of my opinion in this matter, but I probably won't word it out correctly and then some people will endlessly drag me lmao


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Norski said:


> Well, I don't hate America. I guess that's an unpopular opinion in itself...
> 
> I think Americans are some of the nicest and happiest people on the planet. They're government is screwed up but whose isn't? Almost any issue in America is somewhere else.
> 
> inb4
> "WELL I MET THIS ONE AMERICAN..."
> 
> But yeah, Norway is my dream basically.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you meant tbh. I've never equaled Sweden to feminists before. I've never heard of that actually. When I think Sweden, I think Minecraft, next to Norway, Scandinavia, etc.



Yeah man. I don't know how people can hate their own home country. Sure it might biased to love it, but try to change it and fix it instead of abandoning it and hating it. It's our duty as citizens. I don't agree with invading countries hardly ever. I think Isolationist is best unless we are a sworn ally. But how could I hate the country that I was raised in and shaped who I was? I'm glad I was born in America to get the medication and schooling that I need. And keep in mind, other countries are either highly homogeneous. Other countries with other races have many issues too.


----------



## Sugilite

Tired of hearing white kids being obsess with Japanese culture and always talking about k-Pop, J-Pop and swear they know Japanese but using Google translator and know darn well Japanese people don't like them 
Weeaboo


----------



## boujee

People who try to be funny


----------



## Yoshisaur

Lafiel said:


> I really dislike people who hate things because they're popular
> 
> I used to have a friend like that who was obsessed with a band
> but after they got popular all she'd do was talk ****?? It's annoying.


Yes that is always extremely annoying.


----------



## Goop

I actually really, really, _really_ dislike Supernatural and Doctor Who ;v;"​


----------



## oath2order

pocky said:


> Epileptic warnings are also useful. Flashing gifs could give someone a seizure :0



I don't use trigger warnings (I don't reblog stuff that most people consider triggering), but epilepsy is really the one thing I take seriously for some reason. I don't know why, I just don't want to give someone a seizure.



Goop said:


> I actually really, really, _really_ dislike Supernatural and Doctor Who ;v;"​




Superwholock is **** (not the user)


----------



## WhiskeyTortoise

I think Dumbledore is a wonderfully written character, but an absolutely awful individual. I'd almost argue he counts as an antagonist in the long run, because he is responsible for (cue spoiler tag): 



Spoiler



the abuse of Harry by his adopted family, the abuse of Neville by Snape, the abuse of Harry by Snape, and endangering children on countless occasions by trying to right his wrong of bringing Tom Riddle into the wizarding world. Like dude, you did a good with the whole Draco doesn't have to murder thing but even then, that was kind of Snape-driven. You kind of just caused unnecessary trauma for a lot of kids, man. That's not cool.


----------



## Tao

Zenith said:


> People who try to be funny




...What about comedians and/or comic actors?


----------



## Reindeer

pocky said:


> Epileptic warnings are also useful. Flashing gifs could give someone a seizure :0


But that's a part of a person's health. There will be a quite literal physical reaction to it, where the person can get seriously hurt by it. I'm a person that actually does suffer from PTSD (an actual diagnosis by an actual psychiatrist, not some self-diagnosing crap), and I think trigger warnings are bull****. Things that happen in real life can "trigger" me, but I can freely read or watch stuff on the internet without getting flashbacks or sinking back into deep depression. If simply reading things can do that to a person, they need immediate help.



aliscka said:


> Trigger warnings can be necessary for sexual/gory violence and rape and phobias [...]


True, but those don't have to do with a person's mental state. They're just for whether or not a person can handle it or not. They have also been around in a lot of media formats for decades. TV programs going "warning: this program may contain graphic content", video games going "this game contains violent/disturbing images", websites clearly stating "warning: contains gore", etc.

Of course, there are people that have lived through moments that these images would remind them of. But the majority that the warnings are meant for are just squeamish people. There's nothing about it that could "trigger" them.



MayorErin said:


> people who self diagnose themselves incorrectly. if you're going to do it, please be correct. it's so irritating. like you aren't depressed, you're just sad because you spilled your pudding. you don't have OCD, you just don't want your flowers to be crooked. i also feel like the word anxiety is thrown around sososo much and it drives me insane to the point that i automatically roll my eyes when i hear it like i'm sorry but


Or, just don't self-diagnose. I don't get the point. Nowadays, people are so desperate to get labeled with autism, depression, OCD, schizophrenia, DID, etc. If you're so in need of a disorder, go see a shrink and if they tell you that you've got nothing then shut the **** up and don't say you have something that you don't.


----------



## aliscka

Reindeer said:


> But that's a part of a person's health. There will be a quite literal physical reaction to it, where the person can get seriously hurt by it. I'm a person that actually does suffer from PTSD (an actual diagnosis by an actual psychiatrist, not some self-diagnosing crap), and I think trigger warnings are bull****. Things that happen in real life can "trigger" me, but I can freely read or watch stuff on the internet without getting flashbacks or sinking back into deep depression. If simply reading things can do that to a person, they need immediate help.
> 
> 
> True, but those don't have to do with a person's mental state. They're just for whether or not a person can handle it or not. They have also been around in a lot of media formats for decades. TV programs going "warning: this program may contain graphic content", video games going "this game contains violent/disturbing images", websites clearly stating "warning: contains gore", etc.
> 
> Of course, there are people that have lived through moments that these images would remind them of. But the majority that the warnings are meant for are just squeamish people. There's nothing about it that could "trigger" them.
> 
> 
> Or, just don't self-diagnose. I don't get the point. Nowadays, people are so desperate to get labeled with autism, depression, OCD, schizophrenia, DID, etc. If you're so in need of a disorder, go see a shrink and if they tell you that you've got nothing then shut the **** up and don't say you have something that you don't.



OKAY THIS IS COMPLETELY UNRELATED REINDEER BUT WHAT IS YOUR SIGNATURE?! WHAT DOES IT MEAN. I SEE YOU ALL THE TIME AND EVERY TIME I SEE YOU I'M LIKE, "WTF IS THAT SIGNATURE." PLEASE. ENLIGHTEN ME.


----------



## oath2order

aliscka said:


> OKAY THIS IS COMPLETELY UNRELATED REINDEER BUT WHAT IS YOUR SIGNATURE?! WHAT DOES IT MEAN. I SEE YOU ALL THE TIME AND EVERY TIME I SEE YOU I'M LIKE, "WTF IS THAT SIGNATURE." PLEASE. ENLIGHTEN ME.



It's 11.99 booties.


----------



## aliscka

oath2order said:


> It's 11.99 booties.



Is that really it? It's not from a fandom or anything?


----------



## azukitan

aliscka said:


> Is that really it? It's not from a fandom or anything?



I wish I could tell you, but the source is NSFW >w<;;


----------



## Reindeer

aliscka said:


> Is that really it? It's not from a fandom or anything?


It's just a random animation someone made after the MK8 DLC announcement. They're all the Shy Guy (Shy Girl I guess now) colors you get if you buy the full pack, which costs $11.99.
I think I'll keep it around until the AC x MK8 pack is released. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



azukitan said:


> I wish I could tell you, but the source is NSFW >w<;;


Just tell them the artist is called -8 and that you're not responsible for what they find.


----------



## azukitan

Reindeer said:


> Just tell them the artist is called -8 and that you're not responsible for what they find.



One of the many ways ambiguity can come in _handy_


----------



## n64king

Literally this came up when I tried to find the artist you were talking about....


----------



## M O L K O

n64king said:


> Literally this came up when I tried to find the artist you were talking about....



I got this




maybe its a self potrait


anyway dont get me started on triggers
like I'll tag rape mention or something extremely gory or w/e but that rarely happens. I see ppl tw everything from clothing, body, and even triggers themselves. I wish I was kidding.
tho to be serious I can't handle seeing roaches, even pictures of roaches or it throws in a panic attack due to childhood trauma but im trying to get over it B)
I understand TW's for rape,abuse, and drugs but other than that...://///////


----------



## pocky

Goop said:


> I actually really, really, _really_ dislike Supernatural and Doctor Who ;v;"​



TBH I used to love Supernatural, Doctor Who, and Sherlock. Then tumblr sort of just ruined it for me with their stupid ships and overtaking of non-fandom related posts =__=


----------



## Flop

pocky said:


> TBH I used to love Supernatural, Doctor Who, and Sherlock. Then tumblr sort of just ruined it for me with their stupid ships and overtaking of non-fandom related posts =__=


Jensen Ackles is gorgeous though. 

And I am a straight man.


----------



## pocky

Flop said:


> Jensen Ackles is gorgeous though.
> 
> And I am a straight man.



The other guy too. They're both extremely good looking guys. I won't deny that! Tumblr just sort of ruined the series for me.


Another opinion:
I find both Benedict Cumberbatch and Matt Smith to be completely hideous. They look like raisin oatmeal lizard men to me.


----------



## Flop

pocky said:


> The other guy too. They're both extremely good looking guys. I won't deny that! Tumblr just sort of ruined the series for me.
> 
> 
> Another opinion:
> I find both Benedict Cumberbatch and Matt Smith to be completely hideous. They look like raisin oatmeal lizard men to me.


Benedict Cumberpatch's eyes scare me

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg you're right they're both weird.


----------



## Peisinoe

pocky said:


> The other guy too. They're both extremely good looking guys. I won't deny that! Tumblr just sort of ruined the series for me.
> 
> 
> Another opinion:
> I find both Benedict Cumberbatch and Matt Smith to be completely hideous. They look like raisin oatmeal lizard men to me.



YESSSSS I AGREEE i dont understand the hype


----------



## leenaby

I had to go back and consistently edit this but here are some things.

YOLO.  It's either because I don't get it or it being an overused trend. That, and I don't like it. So unpopular opinion there? 

The game: Five Nights At Freddy's. The idea/concept for the game is good for a horror game but I can't really stand it.


----------



## Flop

Remember this is an _un_popular opinion thread, not a popular opinion/argument thread.


----------



## pocky

SO MANY OPINIONS FROM ME TODAY BUT:

I must be a masochist because I keep coming back to this site despite of the fact that I'm annoyed by like 50%+ of its members


----------



## Heartcore

pocky said:


> SO MANY OPINIONS FROM ME TODAY BUT:
> 
> I must be a masochist because I keep coming back to this site despite of the fact that I'm annoyed by like 50%+ of its members



That's some HDS. 

High definition SHAAAAAAAAAAADE


----------



## Flop

pocky said:


> SO MANY OPINIONS FROM ME TODAY BUT:
> 
> I must be a masochist because I keep coming back to this site despite of the fact that I'm annoyed by like 50%+ of its members


Oh my god this is me. 

Weiner dogs are really cute but annoying as hell.


----------



## DarkFox7

I hate every single modern/new song and I literally only listen to oldies. Especially the 60's, The Beach Boys is where it's at for me <3


----------



## zoetrope

DarkFox7 said:


> I hate every single modern/new song and I literally only listen to oldies. Especially the 60's, The Beach Boys is where it's at for me <3



Speaking of The Beach Boys, I think Wild Honey is their best album.  Ooooooh, controversial.

I also hate tomatoes.  I hate the taste, texture, and especially the smell of tomatoes.  I can't be around a freshly sliced one without feeling like hurling.


----------



## DarkFox7

zoetrope said:


> Speaking of The Beach Boys, I think Wild Honey is their best album.  Ooooooh, controversial.
> 
> I also hate tomatoes.  I hate the taste, texture, and especially the smell of tomatoes.  I can't be around a freshly sliced one without feeling like hurling.



OOH, Darlin' is my most favorite song from that album and one of my most favorite songs in general! <3


----------



## Flop

I think that the Beach Boys' songs all sound the same.


----------



## DarkFox7

Flop said:


> I think that the Beach Boys' songs all sound the same.



Y'know, that's actually really true. They all got that same happy, upbeat vibe and most have the same theme. Only a few sound different. Hm, maybe that's why I like them so much, because of the repetition and theme, idk


----------



## Emmy

Too many people dump their truth tea that I'm convinced they can't tell the difference.


----------



## Alienfish

Flop said:


> I think that the Beach Boys' songs all sound the same.



Surf rock tend to have the same sound, especially from the early sixties. I love it though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkFox7 said:


> I hate every single modern/new song and I literally only listen to oldies. Especially the 60's, The Beach Boys is where it's at for me <3



Pretty much. I like Ayu because she is a damn good lyricist and performer but that's literally the only modern stuff I can stand.


----------



## Flop

Teenagers that customize their cars and try to show them off always look like idiots.


----------



## Alienfish

To whomever wrote about pregnant ladies:

Yes I agree. It's like everyone got really soft and cuddly like AWWW U HAVING A BABY HOW CUTE GRATS!!!11shift

No, sorry good for you but I don't care about your possible reproductions.


----------



## Rasha

most teachers I know are *****es and ********


----------



## piichinu

I don't like chocolate
Disney sucks
I hate yoga pants and uggs
Money can buy happiness
Not everyone older than you deserves respect 
I don't like John Green and any of his creations
Not caring about your health =/= "body positivity"
Babies are ****ing ugly and gross
i have more but i can't think of them rn


----------



## Flop

Sam Smith is truly awful to listen to.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I hate Family Guy, South Park, American Dad, AND The Cleveland Show.


----------



## Alienfish

I love Family Guy lol. South Park can be fun but it's mostly hit and miss(same with Simpsons, so overrated lol although the movie was great)


----------



## Yoshisaur

Katy Perry cannot sing. At all.


----------



## Alienfish

Yoshisaur said:


> Katy Perry cannot sing. At all.



Is that unpopular. oh. but no she can't lmfao


----------



## Sugilite

The homestuck fandom is ass


----------



## Alienfish

Sugilite said:


> The homestuck fandom is ass



yeah i dont get that or it at all


----------



## epona

kristen stewart is an amazing actress and the coolest person ever


----------



## Alienfish

epona said:


> kristen stewart is an amazing actress and the coolest person ever



Do you know her personally or


----------



## Piggles

nandos blows.


----------



## Brackets

Piggles said:


> nandos blows.



Nando's is my life


----------



## epona

Noiru said:


> Do you know her personally or



do you feel this like overwhelming undeniable urge to make unnecessary comments and responses to literally every opinion voiced in this thread or

i just think she's really cool clearly i don't know her personally


----------



## Alienfish

epona said:


> do you feel this like overwhelming undeniable urge to make unnecessary comments and responses to literally every opinion voiced in this thread or
> 
> i just think she's really cool clearly i don't know her personally


Yes I do it's how I earn my allowance.

You do sure sounded like you did though... Oh well fanpeople.


----------



## matcha

epona said:


> kristen stewart is an amazing actress and the coolest person ever



she grew on me too, i think she's absolutely adorable. i hated her when i was younger bc i hated twilight, but i grew up and she honestly seems like a really cool down to earth girl. same with kat dennings.


----------



## epona

matcha said:


> she grew on me too, i think she's absolutely adorable. i hated her when i was younger bc i hated twilight, but i grew up and she honestly seems like a really cool down to earth girl. same with kat dennings.



i personally disagree about kat dennings on the grounds of what she's said in the past about anorexia/eating disorders but yea i agree about kristen stewart!!! although i loved her in twilight too


----------



## DarkFox7

Stick figures are adorable and there needs to be more shows/cartoons with stick figures


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don't like K.K.'s music as much.

I love my human characters in New Leaf more than my favorite animals in-game.


----------



## Radda

I hate PewDiePie soooooooo much


----------



## Brackets

Radda said:


> I hate PewDiePie soooooooo much



tbh i think it's only mainly 12 year old girls who like him. he's the worst.


----------



## Alienfish

Brackets said:


> tbh i think it's only mainly 12 year old girls who like him. he's the worst.


this lol.

also rolling stones is overrated af. they had a few good early things but that's it


----------



## Brackets

I hate shows with canned laughter. I'll decide when I want to laugh thanks


----------



## Alienfish

Brackets said:


> I hate shows with canned laughter. I'll decide when I want to laugh thanks



So much. Only show I forgive that for is M*A*S*H but that's because it's life


----------



## oath2order

Spoiler: Don't read if easily offended



I hate people who feel the need to respond to literally everybody's unpopular opinions even though *nobody cares*


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> Spoiler: Don't read if easily offended
> 
> 
> 
> I hate people who feel the need to respond to literally everybody's unpopular opinions even though *nobody cares*



thats really misogynistic


----------



## Yoshisaur

Noiru said:


> Is that unpopular. oh. but no she can't lmfao


In the circle of all the people I know, yes 

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Spoiler: Don't read if easily offended
> 
> 
> 
> I hate people who feel the need to respond to literally everybody's unpopular opinions even though *nobody cares*



Clearly everyone will want to reply to this.


----------



## Franny

i never liked that's so raven. i dunno why. i like raven-symone though, just not the show.


----------



## -Lumi-

I am not a huge fan of The Legend of Zelda A Link Between Worlds. I picked it up when I was on sale for $30.00 after hearing a ton of fabulous reviews and people kept telling me it was a great game for beginners etc etc. so I bought it. I don't like it. I'm so bored while playing it - and it's not even that it's easy! I actually die so much lol. But I never feel like I'm accomplishing anything. I'm just wandering around until I find a new dungeon but I feel like I'm not actually progressing in the story, if that makes sense. I still want to try Ocarina of Time though, I heard that ALBW wasn't as traditional as other Zelda games dungeon-wise so maybe OoT will suit me better.


----------



## Heartcore

Cheshire_Cat03 said:


> I am not a huge fan of The Legend of Zelda A Link Between Worlds. I picked it up when I was on sale for $30.00 after hearing a ton of fabulous reviews and people kept telling me it was a great game for beginners etc etc. so I bought it. I don't like it. I'm so bored while playing it - and it's not even that it's easy! I actually die so much lol. But I never feel like I'm accomplishing anything. I'm just wandering around until I find a new dungeon but I feel like I'm not actually progressing in the story, if that makes sense. I still want to try Ocarina of Time though, I heard that ALBW wasn't as traditional as other Zelda games dungeon-wise so maybe OoT will suit me better.



I don't like ALBW either. I'd definitely recommend Ocarina of time to you though if you are wanting to play the classic zelda games. OOT 3DS is really well done, imo (coming from someone who has also played the N64 version).

My unpopular opinion: Spirited Away isn't the best Studio Ghibli film. It's not even close to being one of my favorites (Although I still like it)


----------



## Alienfish

oath2order said:


> Spoiler: Don't read if easily offended
> 
> 
> 
> I hate people who feel the need to respond to literally everybody's unpopular opinions even though *nobody cares*



We all know you hate me, no need to hide it lol


----------



## Yoshisaur

Sucre said:


> i never liked that's so raven. i dunno why. i like raven-symone though, just not the show.



Me too. I was their target audience when it was on but never liked it that much. Lizzie McGuire forever.


----------



## Alienfish

The Amanda Show and All that, ftw.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Noiru said:


> The Amanda Show and All that, ftw.


----------



## Miss Vanian

Yoshisaur said:


>



I WANT TO THANK YOU FOR REMINDING ME OF SUCH A GLORIOUS SHOW


----------



## tobi!

REAL^^


----------



## Alienfish

LOl yes she is a wreck now breaking news


----------



## epona

Noiru said:


> LOl yes she is a wreck now breaking news



she's not a 'wreck', she's mentally ill

stickin up 4 homegirl amanda she gets far too much wrongful abuse in the media


----------



## tobi!

epona said:


> she's not a 'wreck', she's mentally ill
> 
> stickin up 4 homegirl amanda she gets far too much wrongful abuse in the media



wow ur a hero


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

I love American Horror Story Freakshow. I can't stand Dandy. I didn't think Murder House was all that good of a season


----------



## Alienfish

epona said:


> she's not a 'wreck', she's mentally ill
> 
> stickin up 4 homegirl amanda she gets far too much wrongful abuse in the media



and the diff? she's just acting like a riot kiddo lol


----------



## Cory

ariana grande is a whore


----------



## Alienfish

Cory said:


> ariana grande is a whore



that is unpopular to think? most of those girls are so trashy though it's boring


----------



## tobi!

Cory said:


> ariana grande is a whore



ariana granola more like it

amirite??

same with lindsey lotion


----------



## Alienfish

Norski said:


> ariana granola more like it
> 
> amirite??
> 
> same with lindsey lotion


yes lol ahaha.

lindsey cracktion more like it

also those charli clap and whatnot their names ew.
also lady gaga is the worst


----------



## Greninja

Noiru said:


> yes lol ahaha.
> 
> lindsey cracktion more like it
> 
> also those charli clap and whatnot their names ew.
> also lady gaga is the worst



Aren't we forgetting about Miley see her as


----------



## Rasha

collectibles are overrated, what are they good for again? bragging? :/


----------



## Alienfish

Greninja said:


> Aren't we forgetting about Miley see her as



`she's still around? yeah omg but idk i still think lady faga sucks more


----------



## gnoixaim

DoctorGallifrey said:


> I love American Horror Story Freakshow. I can't stand Dandy. I didn't think Murder House was all that good of a season


IMO Freakshow was the worst of the three.

--

"I hate all mainstream music/people because im2kool" Gotta love it!


----------



## Franny

R-Cookies said:


> collectibles are overrated, what are they good for again? bragging? :/



i was thinking the exact same thing
but for some reason its fun to buy them and arrange them
oh well lol


----------



## Rasha

Noiru said:


> `she's still around? yeah omg but idk i still think lady faga sucks more



I honestly think anybody is better than Miley, even Rebbeca! I'm serious! this lady has a "voice" too much for my eardrums to handle
talk about ear torture :<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sucre said:


> i was thinking the exact same thing
> but for some reason its fun to buy them and arrange them
> oh well lol



it is fun but some people would do the craziest **** for these things


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

R-Cookies said:


> collectibles are overrated, what are they good for again? bragging? :/



They keep me company


----------



## geico

Sucre said:


> yessss! or even just for being skinny! have you noticed that? they go "DONT FAT SHAME!" but turn around and say "SKINNY WOMEN ARE SO GROSS!" like, uh, puh-lease sister.
> so basically, white skinny males are their main targets.
> ugh, i dont know why they think they're so supreme for being "special snowflakes"



this is so friggin true...i hate this with a passion because its not like i chose to be bony? i literally cant gain weight i cant get my body weight to go above 94lbs no matter how hard i try. its not like i like it when my doctor lectures me and says that i will have issues with my health later in life and i have iron defiency and all sorts of weird stuff like that...

like ok. nobody is saying fat shaming is ok. but screw you if you think that normal and fat bodies are the only good ones seriously just go live in a cave


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

geico said:


> this is so friggin true...i hate this with a passion because its not like i chose to be bony? i literally cant gain weight i cant get my body weight to go above 94lbs no matter how hard i try. its not like i like it when my doctor lectures me and says that i will have issues with my health later in life and i have iron defiency and all sorts of weird stuff like that...
> 
> like ok. nobody is saying fat shaming is ok. but screw you if you think that normal and fat bodies are the only good ones seriously just go live in a cave



that kind of behavior of double standards is one of the defining qualities of humanity


----------



## Reindeer

Noiru said:


> and the diff? she's just acting like a riot kiddo lol


It means that due to her mental state her behavior can get out of hand. It's like making fun of a lung cancer patient because they can't breathe.

- - - Post Merge - - -



geico said:


> like ok. nobody is saying fat shaming is ok. but screw you if you think that normal and fat bodies are the only good ones seriously just go live in a cave


but if they get near a cave then the cavemen will hunt them to extinction


----------



## geico

state farm sucks sorry guys and sorry jake...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nuclear Bingo said:


> that kind of behavior of double standards is one of the defining qualities of humanity



i hate double standards and hypocrites i put out honesty and i expect people to do the same i would kill if you lost my trust and i hate a^^holes that think putting down one group is good because it glorifies another


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I think the exchange rate of 8 million IG Bells per 100 TBT is too high, especially if people are that desperate for collectibles.


----------



## geico

Apple2012 said:


> I think the exchange rate of 8 million IG Bells per 100 TBT is too high, especially if people are that desperate for collectibles.



why, what was it before?


----------



## ecclesi-uh

Snickers bars are disgusting.


----------



## geico

ecclesi-uh said:


> Snickers bars are disgusting.



relatable


----------



## Alolan_Apples

geico said:


> why, what was it before?



When I first joined, it was as 5 million per 100 TBT. Back then, people complained that 5 million was too high. But now, I think 5 million is reasonable. 6 million is fine. 7 million, meh. But when people started going for 8 million or higher, I think that's too much. I don't believe in charging 8 million or higher per 100 TBT if I sell my TBT. In fact, if I sell my TBT, I won't go any higher or any lower than 1 million per 100 TBT. As for buying TBT, I can't afford 1,000 TBT right now if the rate is 8 million per 100 TBT, so that's why a lower rate would work.


----------



## tobi!

Apple2012 said:


> When I first joined, it was as 5 million per 100 TBT. Back then, people complained that 5 million was too high. But now, I think 5 million is reasonable. 6 million is fine. 7 million, meh. But when people started going for 8 million or higher, I think that's too much. I don't believe in charging 8 million or higher per 100 TBT if I sell my TBT. In fact, if I sell my TBT, I won't go any higher or any lower than 1 million per 100 TBT. As for buying TBT, I can't afford 1,000 TBT right now if the rate is 8 million per 100 TBT, so that's why a lower rate would work.



That's why it would work...for you.

Anyway, didn't you say that 5mil was considered high before? Well, that's how money works nowadays. If a ton of people were looking to buy TBT but only a few people were looking to sell their TBT, of course they'd up the exchange rate to buy that TBT. 

8mil will be considered too low in about a year.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Norski said:


> That's why it would work...for you.
> 
> Anyway, didn't you say that 5mil was considered high before? Well, that's how money works nowadays. If a ton of people were looking to buy TBT but only a few people were looking to sell their TBT, of course they'd up the exchange rate to buy that TBT.
> 
> 8mil will be considered too low in about a year.



Or maybe not. The exchange rate may hit a peak some time, and people will think it has gone too high. At that point, more people would demand to lower the rate.

Seriously, the collectible craze has a bad impact on the inflation rate.

And yes, when you said that a lower rate works only for me, that's my unpopular opinion. Let's move onto the other unpopular opinions.


----------



## Psydye

I prefer blueberries...TO STRAWBERRIES!!! *gasp*


----------



## Flop

Excessively large boobs are scary.


----------



## pocky

Apple2012 said:


> Or maybe not. The exchange rate may hit a peak some time, and people will think it has gone too high. At that point, more people would demand to lower the rate.
> 
> Seriously, the collectible craze has a bad impact on the inflation rate.
> 
> And yes, when you said that a lower rate works only for me, that's my unpopular opinion. Let's move onto the other unpopular opinions.



It's because hardly anyone sells their TBT. I've been trying to save up for Fantasy Life (12k tbt) and hardly anyone seems to be selling :/ I've been able to buy only 800 in 2 days.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

pocky said:


> It's because hardly anyone sells their TBT. I've been trying to save up for Fantasy Life (12k tbt) and hardly anyone seems to be selling :/ I've been able to buy only 800 in 2 days.



Let me guess. Maybe they don't want in-game bells anymore. Or maybe, they don't want to share their TBT bells. While collectibles and art are high in demand, some don't even want to spend their TBT. I'm kinda getting to that point some day (I'm not done with collecting collectibles, but I know what I am gonna collect).


----------



## pocky

Apple2012 said:


> Let me guess. Maybe they don't want in-game bells anymore. Or maybe, they don't want to share their TBT bells. While collectibles and art are high in demand, some don't even want to spend their TBT. I'm kinda getting to that point some day (I'm not done with collecting collectibles, but I know what I am gonna collect).



Yeah, IGB are pretty worthless right now. Nobody wants IGB. Which is why the ratio is so high, and will probably keep on getting higher.


----------



## Emmy

People who go around saying they don't care are people who do in fact care. 

Hate is still the same passion as love.

No, no. Saying shade, truth tea, and making yourself look cooler by acting like a five year old by scrutinizing people for their success is pathetic.


----------



## Alienfish

Flop said:


> Excessively large boobs are scary.



especially if they are fake yes


----------



## DarkFox7

Rats make really cool and awesome pets.


----------



## Emmy

DarkFox7 said:


> Rats make really cool and awesome pets.



People fail to realize that rats only bite you when you put your hand near their mouth. 

Ferrets are great pets as well!


----------



## DarkFox7

-snip- wrong page

- - - Post Merge - - -



Emmy said:


> People fail to realize that rats only bite you when you put your hand near their mouth.
> 
> Ferrets are great pets as well!



Yeah, and besides, they rarely ever bite to be mean. It's usually when they think you have food! And I'm getting a ferret soon


----------



## Rasha

the whole dreamie thing on this site is overrated, I had all my dreamies but got bored after a month. that's why I decided to restart the game without dreamies, I think I've made the right choice


----------



## Alienfish

Dreamies are alright, I mean I had some myself but this in-game bells and auction **** is just so badly handed. Mostly because snipers that auto-buy/buyout after like 10 pages when people try their best to offer up stuff.


----------



## boujee

But aren't collectables just..useless too?
I mean like..yeah! I got a feather or some collectable that's no longer but available but then what? 
Does it boost my status in the community or make me mod? Something cool like that? No?


----------



## geico

Zenith said:


> But aren't collectables just..useless too?
> I mean like..yeah! I got a feather or some collectable that's no longer but available but then what?
> Does it boost my status in the community or make me mod? Something cool like that? No?



this is honestly so relatable right now because im trying figure out why everyone is going grazy for like...popsicles or rainbow feathers or something when it doesnt do anything


----------



## Alienfish

They look cool and I like having stuff beneath my avatar

Also people will always go crazy for pixels...


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I love all of the Star Wars movies.

(Not sure if unpopular, but people usually tell me they didn't like the newer ones.)


----------



## Brackets

Torchwood was way better than doctor who


----------



## pocky

I see no reason for looking down at people for getting plastic surgery. Especially not when someone uses it as an excuse to judge a person's character --if someone is a bad person they will be a bad person regardless of whether they rock a natural look or have spent $100k on surgeries.

I especially hate when a feminist is the one doing the hating (because I feel like the 'their body their choice' principle should apply to this situation as well.)


----------



## Zane

Zenith said:


> But aren't collectables just..useless too?
> I mean like..yeah! I got a feather or some collectable that's no longer but available but then what?
> Does it boost my status in the community or make me mod? Something cool like that? No?



Damn I read that as 'boost my stats' and I was gonna make a cool joke now I can't r.i.p.


----------



## tobi!

pocky said:


> I see no reason for looking down at people for getting plastic surgery. Especially not when someone uses it as an excuse to judge a person's character --if someone is a bad person they will be a bad person regardless of whether they rock a natural look or have spent $100k on surgeries.
> 
> I especially hate when a feminist is the one doing the hating (because I feel like the 'their body their choice' principle should apply to this situation as well.)


I had to sit through my English teacher yapping about how "disgusting" plastic surgery is.

I complete agree. You're body, you're choice. Tattoos follow this too.


----------



## boujee

I wanna hear the cool joke


----------



## Togekid

I don't see the point in buying stuff from games with real money (e.g: Team Fortress 2, Candy Crush etc)
That's why I love the Bell Tree so much! It has it's own currency, which you earn, and don't buy!


----------



## Franny

i dont like pop goes punk
and also punk goes pop, etc etc.


----------



## n64king

Sucre said:


> i dont like pop goes punk
> and also punk goes pop, etc etc.



The first is for white girls who wish they were "hardcore" but can't explore new music
The latter is for white boys who are homophobic and think pop is only for girls and gays but secretly love the songs and get their doseage through the guitar, hardrock and metal remakes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pierce the Veil's Don't Fear the Reaper, I just listened and I'm like are they whining or are they singing?


----------



## Franny

n64king said:


> The first is for white girls who wish they were "hardcore" but can't explore new music
> The latter is for white boys who are homophobic and think pop is only for girls and gays but secretly love the songs and get their doseage through the guitar, hardrock and metal remakes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Pierce the Veil's Don't Fear the Reaper, I just listened and I'm like are they whining or are they singing?



not entirely, i just dont like it. it isnt restricted to just social groups.
and i dont like pierce the veil either. i dont like most modern punk groups. or most old ones either. theres a few i like, but mostly no.


----------



## Tao

n64king said:


> The latter is for white boys who are homophobic and think pop is only for girls and gays but secretly love the songs and get their doseage through the guitar, hardrock and metal remakes.



Not really.

A lot of pop music tends to sound very 'empty' to me and is also very repetitive with what's happening musically (usually the same few bars repeated for the duration of the song, not much going on, you've heard all the instrumentals the song has to offer within the first 4 bars). The vocal melodies and the 'hook' are usually the only part I like about a pop song (which usually *are* good) but that alone is not enough to bring me back.
There's exceptions of course but you usually have to wait about a decade to see which songs have stood the test of time whilst all the crap has been forgotten about.

With Metal covers (done correctly) the song already sounds more 'full' to me just from the instruments often used by them. A decent band will also do their own thing with it, changing sections to be more musically interesting whilst still retaining enough of the original so that they can still be recognized as two takes of the same song. Not to mention a metal band will often add some cheesy solo that as a guitarist, I'll always appreciate.
These are also common things when a metal band covers another metal band's song, so it's not a unique concept to just 'making pop music accessible to homophobic white boys', more a common thing with a musician covering another musicians song in general.

There's also the common thing of a lot of covers being of older, more well known pop songs. The audio quality is often not great with the original compared to today's standards and simply a more up to date cover version is a lot more pleasant to listen to than the original just because the original's sound quality is so dated.
Again, this isn't just limited to making it accessible to homophobic white boys, it exists in metal itself as well. I prefer the 'Children of Bodom' cover of 'Slayer - Silent Scream' simply because the audio quality is a lot better whilst it's essentially the same song, or the 'Firewind' cover of 'Judas Priest - Breaking the Law' because the audio is better and the composition is more interesting.


I've always been more about the instrumentals than I ever have been with lyrics. I know the lyrics to approximately 0 songs. The vocal melody and 'hook' is the only thing I tend to notice/remember with vocal sections. Instrumentally, general pop music just doesn't interest me and is boring as hell, especially when I'm looking for something 'interesting' that I could imagine being fun to play myself rather than the usual 4 chord 'progression'.
Hell, even pop musicians themselves must know that a full band arrangement is a lot more interesting than empty synthesized beats since a whole lot of them use actual musicians with actual instruments for live shows.  


Those screamo covers of pop songs that are obviously done for "luk at r sily sung" you might have a case with but throwing all punk, hard rock and metal covers into the same category is about as ignorant as those 'homophobic white boys' you mentioned.





^ The above counts as an unpopular opinion since saying anything nice about metal is generally an unpopular thing to do^

Now to go praise Satan and spread homophobic abuse or whatever other outdated stereotype it is that metal fans are doing these days...


----------



## fahmi

One out of ten children in Europe are conceived on an IKEA bed. 

Antarctica is the only continent without reptiles or snakes. 

An eagle can kill a young deer and fly away with it. 

In the Caribbean there are oysters that can climb trees. 

Intelligent people have more zinc and copper in their hair. 

The world's youngest parents were 8 and 9 and lived in China in 1910. 

When George Lucas was mixing the American Graffiti soundtrack, he numbered the reels of film starting with an R and numbered the dialog starting with a D. Sound designer Walter Murch asked George for Reel 2, Dialog 2 by saying "R2D2". George liked the way that sounded so much he integrated that into another project he was working on. 

The youngest pope was 11 years old. 

Mark Twain didn't graduate from elementary school. 

Proportional to their weight, men are stronger than horses. 

Pilgrims ate popcorn at the first Thanksgiving dinner. 

They have square watermelons in Japan - they stack better. 

Iceland consumes more Coca-Cola per capita than any other nation. 

Heinz Catsup leaving the bottle travels at 25 miles per year. 

It is possible to lead a cow upstairs but not downstairs. 

Armadillos can be housebroken. 

The first Fords had engines made by Dodge. 

A mole can dig a tunnel 300 feet long in just one night. 

Peanuts are one of the ingredients in dynamite. 

Ancient Egyptians slept on pillows made of stone. 

A hippo can open its mouth wide enough to fit a 4 foot tall child inside. 

A quarter has 119 grooves on its edge, a dime has one less groove. 

A hummingbird weighs less than a penny. 

Until 1796, there was a state in the United States called Franklin. Today it is known as Tennessee.

The flashing warning light on the cylindrical Capitol Records tower spells out HOLLYWOOD in Morse code. 

Every time you lick a stamp, you're consuming 1/10 of a calorie. 

The average person has over 1,460 dreams a year. 

One in every 4 Americans has appeared on television. 

The average American will eat about 11.9 pounds of cereal per year. 

Over 1,000 birds a year die from smashing into windows. 

The State of Florida is bigger than England. 

Ants stretch when they wake up in the morning.


----------



## tobi!

fahmi said:


> One out of ten children in Europe are conceived on an IKEA bed.
> 
> Antarctica is the only continent without reptiles or snakes.
> 
> An eagle can kill a young deer and fly away with it.
> 
> In the Caribbean there are oysters that can climb trees.
> 
> Intelligent people have more zinc and copper in their hair.
> 
> The world's youngest parents were 8 and 9 and lived in China in 1910.
> 
> When George Lucas was mixing the American Graffiti soundtrack, he numbered the reels of film starting with an R and numbered the dialog starting with a D. Sound designer Walter Murch asked George for Reel 2, Dialog 2 by saying "R2D2". George liked the way that sounded so much he integrated that into another project he was working on.
> 
> The youngest pope was 11 years old.
> 
> Mark Twain didn't graduate from elementary school.
> 
> Proportional to their weight, men are stronger than horses.
> 
> Pilgrims ate popcorn at the first Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> They have square watermelons in Japan - they stack better.
> 
> Iceland consumes more Coca-Cola per capita than any other nation.
> 
> Heinz Catsup leaving the bottle travels at 25 miles per year.
> 
> It is possible to lead a cow upstairs but not downstairs.
> 
> Armadillos can be housebroken.
> 
> The first Fords had engines made by Dodge.
> 
> A mole can dig a tunnel 300 feet long in just one night.
> 
> Peanuts are one of the ingredients in dynamite.
> 
> Ancient Egyptians slept on pillows made of stone.
> 
> A hippo can open its mouth wide enough to fit a 4 foot tall child inside.
> 
> A quarter has 119 grooves on its edge, a dime has one less groove.
> 
> A hummingbird weighs less than a penny.
> 
> Until 1796, there was a state in the United States called Franklin. Today it is known as Tennessee.
> 
> The flashing warning light on the cylindrical Capitol Records tower spells out HOLLYWOOD in Morse code.
> 
> Every time you lick a stamp, you're consuming 1/10 of a calorie.
> 
> The average person has over 1,460 dreams a year.
> 
> One in every 4 Americans has appeared on television.
> 
> The average American will eat about 11.9 pounds of cereal per year.
> 
> Over 1,000 birds a year die from smashing into windows.
> 
> The State of Florida is bigger than England.
> 
> Ants stretch when they wake up in the morning.



omg wrong thread


----------



## Leela

fahmi said:


> One out of ten children in Europe are conceived on an IKEA bed.
> 
> Antarctica is the only continent without reptiles or snakes.
> 
> An eagle can kill a young deer and fly away with it.
> 
> In the Caribbean there are oysters that can climb trees.
> 
> Intelligent people have more zinc and copper in their hair.
> 
> The world's youngest parents were 8 and 9 and lived in China in 1910.
> 
> When George Lucas was mixing the American Graffiti soundtrack, he numbered the reels of film starting with an R and numbered the dialog starting with a D. Sound designer Walter Murch asked George for Reel 2, Dialog 2 by saying "R2D2". George liked the way that sounded so much he integrated that into another project he was working on.
> 
> The youngest pope was 11 years old.
> 
> Mark Twain didn't graduate from elementary school.
> 
> Proportional to their weight, men are stronger than horses.
> 
> Pilgrims ate popcorn at the first Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> They have square watermelons in Japan - they stack better.
> 
> Iceland consumes more Coca-Cola per capita than any other nation.
> 
> Heinz Catsup leaving the bottle travels at 25 miles per year.
> 
> It is possible to lead a cow upstairs but not downstairs.
> 
> Armadillos can be housebroken.
> 
> The first Fords had engines made by Dodge.
> 
> A mole can dig a tunnel 300 feet long in just one night.
> 
> Peanuts are one of the ingredients in dynamite.
> 
> Ancient Egyptians slept on pillows made of stone.
> 
> A hippo can open its mouth wide enough to fit a 4 foot tall child inside.
> 
> A quarter has 119 grooves on its edge, a dime has one less groove.
> 
> A hummingbird weighs less than a penny.
> 
> Until 1796, there was a state in the United States called Franklin. Today it is known as Tennessee.
> 
> The flashing warning light on the cylindrical Capitol Records tower spells out HOLLYWOOD in Morse code.
> 
> Every time you lick a stamp, you're consuming 1/10 of a calorie.
> 
> The average person has over 1,460 dreams a year.
> 
> One in every 4 Americans has appeared on television.
> 
> The average American will eat about 11.9 pounds of cereal per year.
> 
> Over 1,000 birds a year die from smashing into windows.
> 
> The State of Florida is bigger than England.
> 
> Ants stretch when they wake up in the morning.



(I think you may be on the wrong thread)

I really hate modern charts music. It's already been said so I'm sure it's not that unpopular of an opinion here, but I know nearly everyone at my school likes modern pop 'music' (which sounds more like just bothersome noise to me lol).


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Norski said:


> omg wrong thread



Not only that, but isn't that thread closed. If so, I wonder why?


----------



## toastia

Apple2012 said:


> Not only that, but isn't that thread closed. If so, I wonder why?



Copying pasting huge posts = easy TBT


----------



## Joy

I'm tired of Ariana Grande

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gigantic butts are scary


----------



## jyyuyioohoh

I really don't care about Beyonce.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

jyyuyioohoh said:


> I really don't care about Beyonce.



Neither do I.

To me, those kind of celebrities are annoying.


----------



## Joy

jyyuyioohoh said:


> I really don't care about Beyonce.



Same


----------



## Heartcore

Hopelessly Devoted to you is the best song on the Grease soundtrack. You're the one that I want is the worst. sorry bout it


----------



## infinikitten

Family Guy isn't funny. At all.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Joy said:


> I'm tired of Ariana Grande
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Gigantic butts are scary



now those really are unpopular opinions


----------



## tobi!

Most opinions on here aren't unpopular.

I guess we should just have an "opinion thread"...


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Norski said:


> Most opinions on here aren't unpopular.
> 
> I guess we should just have an "opinion thread"...



we leave the duty of making the thread to you then


----------



## epona

banksy is rubbish and is about as provocative as a stick of celery


----------



## oranges_ate_you

infinikitten said:


> Family Guy isn't funny. At all.



When they canceled it the first time was when it should have stayed dead.


----------



## jessbronco

I'm currently going through the process of disbelieve that I'm 20 five months...


----------



## oranges_ate_you

jessbronco said:


> I'm currently going through the process of disbelieve that I'm 20 five months...



All downhill from there.


----------



## jessbronco

jyyuyioohoh said:


> I really don't care about Beyonce.



FINALLY SOMEONE WHO DOESN'T CARE ABOUT BEYONCE! 

To me caps were necessary xD

I hate her. I don't understand why she's considered "queen" of music. I don't get why Kanye West thinks she should always win "best album" etc... There are so many musicians that ARE better than HER.



oranges_ate_you said:


> All downhill from there.



I've heard that so many times D:


----------



## oath2order

jessbronco said:


> FINALLY SOMEONE WHO DOESN'T CARE ABOUT BEYONCE!
> 
> To me caps were necessary xD
> 
> I hate her. I don't understand why she's considered "queen" of music. I don't get why Kanye West thinks she should always win "best album" etc... There are so many musicians that ARE better than HER.



To be honest, I kind of think it's political. She's some big feminist icon so therefore people act as if her music is the music of the second coming of Christ.

The last song I remember liking of hers was Single Ladies and that was seven years ago. Give me Rihanna or Nicki Minaj any day.


----------



## epona

oath2order said:


> To be honest, I kind of think it's political. She's some big feminist icon so therefore people act as if her music is the music of the second coming of Christ.
> 
> The last song I remember liking of hers was Single Ladies and that was seven years ago. Give me Rihanna or Nicki Minaj any day.



am i the only one who completely sees through her psuedo-feminist act?? she only adopted feminism and the 'feminist' label when it started to suit the image she wanted at the time


----------



## jessbronco

oath2order said:


> To be honest, I kind of think it's political. She's some big feminist icon so therefore people act as if her music is the music of the second coming of Christ.
> 
> The last song I remember liking of hers was Single Ladies and that was seven years ago. Give me Rihanna or Nicki Minaj any day.



That sounds about right... I had someone in my college class, who every time answered each question with "Beyonce" and this was no music class, it was a health based class.

To me Single Ladies was OK. I preferred Halo. I like Rihanna and Nicki Minaj much much more.


----------



## oath2order

epona said:


> am i the only one who completely sees through her psuedo-feminist act?? she only adopted feminism and the 'feminist' label when it started to suit the image she wanted at the time



A good chunk of it, I can totally believe that it went like "THIS IS GOING TO BE MEGA POPULAR LET'S WRITE A FEMINIST SONG"

Look at you "Girls run the world"



jessbronco said:


> That sounds about right... I had someone in my college class, who every time answered each question with "Beyonce" and this was no music class, it was a health based class.
> 
> To me Single Ladies was OK. I preferred Halo. I like Rihanna and Nicki Minaj much much more.



I forgot, I absolutely LOVE Halo. Idk though I just felt like she's so overrated.


----------



## kappnfangirl

I still respect KANYE because his music is dope, but the man himself is nothing less than an arrogant douche.


----------



## tokkio

I don't like Ariana Grande... *shrugs* 

and I dislike her "Break Free" song too


----------



## Brackets

There's nothing wrong with teenage pregnancy as long as the mother is able to cope and bring up a baby well.


----------



## ThomasNLD

infinikitten said:


> Family Guy isn't funny. At all.



Not to mention that The Cleveland show and that other crappy animation show (with the weird alien and CIA father) are both crap and pretty much the exact same thing as family guy......


Furthermore, freedom of speech is overrated. There should be a price on it, so that the things that are said, have some meaning. 
Satire has become a gateway to insult or shock people. It only makes people aware that when you insult a billion of people, one of them might actually kill you. Well doh!?


----------



## boujee

Once a artist is consider "overated"
Everyone hates them. "GOD! he/she were so much better unknown"
But who is Bec?


----------



## f11

oath2order said:


> A good chunk of it, I can totally believe that it went like "THIS IS GOING TO BE MEGA POPULAR LET'S WRITE A FEMINIST SONG"
> 
> Look at you "Girls run the world"
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot, I absolutely LOVE Halo. Idk though I just felt like she's so overrated.


Halo is her worst song.


----------



## pocky

Zenith said:


> Once a artist is consider "overated"
> Everyone hates them. "GOD! he/she were so much better unknown"
> But who is Bec?



I didn't even know he was still relevant up until people got upset over him getting some award instead of Beyonce. Hadn't listened to any of his stuff since the early 90s... except maybe to "Loser" which I occasionally sing to my cousins when they lose at cards/dominoes. 

I don't like Beyonce's music so I didn't listen to her new album, and I didn't even know Beck was still making music so idk who deserved that one --just that it was funny to watch people on tumblr freak out over it. Which award was it anyway? (I dont follow that stuff)


----------



## oath2order

Crys said:


> Halo is her worst song.



Nah, I'd say Run The World is.


----------



## DarkFox7

People who go around saying stuff like "I hate everybody" and "Humans are evil" are my least favorite type of people on this planet.


----------



## toastia

To be fair, if your going to die in childbirth, I would have an abortion. I couldn't stand bringing a motherless kid into this world.


----------



## Brackets

rage said:


> To be fair, if your going to die in childbirth, I would have an abortion. I couldn't stand bringing a motherless kid into this world.



you think having an abortion if you're going to otherwise DIE is an unpopular opinion?!


----------



## tobi!

Brackets said:


> you think having an abortion if you're going to otherwise DIE is an unpopular opinion?!



Surprisingly, it is.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like this thread because if I were to post my opinions outside it, everyone would strangle me.


----------



## Leela

oath2order said:


> A good chunk of it, I can totally believe that it went like "THIS IS GOING TO BE MEGA POPULAR LET'S WRITE A FEMINIST SONG"
> 
> Look at you "Girls run the world"
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot, I absolutely LOVE Halo. Idk though I just felt like she's so overrated.



If there was a song called 'Men run the world', I'm pretty sure there'd be uproar.

Back on topic, I see a lot of people on the internet complain about how Disney princesses are all slim, and that is bad because they'll make children believe they have to have the same body type. When I was younger, not once did I think 'Wow, I wish I had Ariel's waistline'. I was a lot more interested in the story, and the princesses didn't make me want to go on a diet.

I'm not sure how unpopular that opinion is, but there are many people out there who would disagree with me.


----------



## n64king

Brackets said:


> you think having an abortion if you're going to otherwise DIE is an unpopular opinion?!



Oh you sweet thing you. How lucky it must be to not be aware of Conservative or Religious people since that's a huge thing they fight for, is saving the babies even if they end up in the street the next day.
You should see the billboards, there was one that was up for a while "the baby knows when you're aborting it" and on the other side "the baby feels the pain of being aborted".

- - - Post Merge - - -

They expect the mother to make sure the baby survives because they're all God's children. 
_God didn't tell you to chop your baby out to save yourself, you were suppose to die and let the baby (god's child) survive. What the hell is the matter with you_

It's cool how they're only wanted and "god's child" when they're a baby. It seems like most people who have kids give up at some point and look at them as a virus or a infestation. How sad, but I won't be having children so I don't need to worry about that.


----------



## tobi!

I don't like the new pope as much as everyone else. He somewhat recently told a crowd that couples who don't have children are 'selfish'


----------



## Brackets

n64king said:


> Oh you sweet thing you. How lucky it must be to not be aware of Conservative or Religious people since that's a huge thing they fight for, is saving the babies even if they end up in the street the next day.
> You should see the billboards, there was one that was up for a while "the baby knows when you're aborting it" and on the other side "the baby feels the pain of being aborted".
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> They expect the mother to make sure the baby survives because they're all God's children.
> _God didn't tell you to chop your baby out to save yourself, you were suppose to die and let the baby (god's child) survive. What the hell is the matter with you_
> 
> It's cool how they're only wanted and "god's child" when they're a baby. It seems like most people who have kids give up at some point and look at them as a virus or a infestation. How sad, but I won't be having children so I don't need to worry about that.



Cheers for being so patronising, but actually I'm well aware of religious extremists and conservatives and that there are a lot of people against abortion, but I thought it was only a small percentage of them that would actually want the mother to sacrifice herself for her child. It seems to me that the extremist ones that are against abortion in any circumstances are very vocal about it, but I don't think that necessarily means they are the popular opinion. Just because they have billboards doesn't mean they're the majority.


----------



## n64king

Brackets said:


> Cheers for being so patronising, but actually I'm well aware of religious extremists and conservatives and that there are a lot of people against abortion, but I thought it was only a small percentage of them that would actually want the mother to sacrifice herself for her child. It seems to me that the extremist ones that are against abortion in any circumstances are very vocal about it, but I don't think that necessarily means they are the popular opinion.



It's pretty popular in some parts. Small percentage? Yeah maybe less than 12%. When there's as much nonsense floating around as there is and with large protests that these people show to, it's kinda sick and scary.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I hate Arainna Grande >.<


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Brackets said:


> Cheers for being so patronising, but actually I'm well aware of religious extremists and conservatives and that there are a lot of people against abortion, but I thought it was only a small percentage of them that would actually want the mother to sacrifice herself for her child. It seems to me that the extremist ones that are against abortion in any circumstances are very vocal about it, but I don't think that necessarily means they are the popular opinion. Just because they have billboards doesn't mean they're the majority.



But if you knew then why did you question it?
Look at the middle east and religious middle america, they're the same thing. KILL THE MOTHER DONT LET MY SON DIE. Not the majority but its still a pretty popular opinion amongst the stupids.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I hate Arainna Grande >.<



Lol I love how that's posted every page now.


----------



## Brackets

n64king said:


> It's pretty popular in some parts. Small percentage? Yeah maybe less than 12%. When there's as much nonsense floating around as there is and with large protests that these people show to, it's kinda sick and scary.



Yes, it's sick and scary, but my point was it's not a popular opinion. Obviously it depends on where you live though. But even in for example, Ireland, which is a very religious country, abortion is legal when the mother's life is at risk.

For the record, I support abortion in any circumstance.


----------



## n64king

Radda said:


> I hate PewDiePie soooooooo much



Every YouTuber gets way too much heed on their words. How it usually goes is some rude ass posts a common opinion, adds some sex and homophobic jokes in there, talks about some convoluted history, goes YAAAAAAAAAS and everyone goes nuts and says they're more credible than truth serum.


----------



## Brackets

oranges_ate_you said:


> But if you knew then why did you question it?
> Look at the middle east and religious middle america, they're the same thing. KILL THE MOTHER DONT LET MY SON DIE. Not the majority but its still a pretty popular opinion amongst the stupids.



I was questioning it being an unpopular opinion, that's all.


----------



## n64king

Brackets said:


> Yes, it's sick and scary, but my point was it's not a popular opinion. Obviously it depends on where you live though. But even in for example, Ireland, which is a very religious country, abortion is legal when the mother's life is at risk.
> 
> For the record, I support abortion in any circumstance.



Okay..... and I agree but I was responding to what your question and telling you that it is a popular opinion in some places. You asked if it was or not and I said in some places...


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Oooh Ireland yes a very modern country when it comes to abortion. Didn't they just unearth a church or two with like 10,000 dead babies buried under there for a couple hundred years because of how they hate abortion amongst the church? You yourself may be a modern thinker but the world around you is very much stuck in the stone ages.
Or was it more than that?

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> Every YouTuber gets way too much heed on their words. How it usually goes is some rude ass posts a common opinion, adds some sex and homophobic jokes in there, talks about some convoluted history, goes YAAAAAAAAAS and everyone goes nuts and says they're more credible than truth serum.



Did you mean: *Nash Grier*?


----------



## Celestefey

I HATE Ellie Goulding. I can't stand her. She makes my skin crawl soooo much. It's that irritating whisper-y voice she has. She just does that and pouts a lot. Jesus christ.  I said this to one girl and she said "Oh, I think her voice is amazing", and I just abjdo;kszm,rekls'pz;amew,skal\;. :x I had to suppress all my anger it was so difficult.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

I'm surprised Ellie took off cause they auto tuned the heck outta her voice and it was in the heat of people hating on rappers for doing that


----------



## n64king

oranges_ate_you said:


> I'm surprised Ellie took off cause they auto tuned the heck outta her voice and it was in the heat of people hating on rappers for doing that



And all her songs sound the same after a while.


----------



## Brackets

oranges_ate_you said:


> Oooh Ireland yes a very modern country when it comes to abortion. Didn't they just unearth a church or two with like 10,000 dead babies buried under there for a couple hundred years because of how they hate abortion amongst the church? You yourself may be a modern thinker but the world around you is very much stuck in the stone ages.
> Or was it more than that?



Ok i don't know if you're addressing me or not.. but my point was that even in Ireland which IS pretty stuck in the dark ages, they still allow abortion when the mother is in danger. 

All I was saying in the first place that generally most people accept abortion when the life of the mother is at risk. You'd have to be an extremist not to.


----------



## oath2order

idk if I saw this but jesus christ I think signatures that go to the maximum 715 x 250 are absolutely obnoxious.


----------



## n64king

oranges_ate_you said:


> Oooh Ireland yes a very modern country when it comes to abortion. Didn't they just unearth a church or two with like 10,000 dead babies buried under there for a couple hundred years because of how they hate abortion amongst the church? You yourself may be a modern thinker but the world around you is very much stuck in the stone ages.
> Or was it more than that?




It was about 1000 babies from between the 1920s & 60s and some after until 1987. Over 1500 women got forced into it.


----------



## Luxanna

There needs to be a new disease to wipe out half the population 
I think People who worship Sasha gray/Other cute pornstars but then treat girls who dress skimpy like total whores and stuff are so bull**** ;-;


----------



## DarkFox7

I'm a Christian conservative against abortion, but I don't think the mother should die for her baby to live.


----------



## Naiad

I think Nicki Minaj is superior to Iggy Azalea tbh

You just can't compare Name Brand and Bargain Bin


----------



## f11

oath2order said:


> idk if I saw this but jesus christ I think signatures that go to the maximum 715 x 250 are absolutely obnoxious.


ikr so obnoxious.


----------



## tobi!

that izzy person had it WAY too big


----------



## Franny

my mom used to call iggy azalea "iggy australia" for the longest time. it was the greatest thing.
but yeah she sucks.


----------



## Becca617

I wish make-up didn't exist so everybody could be natural.


----------



## Luxanna

I always hear people singing the chorus to iggy songs, but not actual words she "Raps"
I think people don't actually know iggy lyrics other than chorus sang by other artiest ;-;


----------



## deerlilac

I can't stand people who complain about pop music. It's ok to dislike some music, I dislike some music. I just dislike  people who just act so superior because they listen to "hipster" or "punk" music.


----------



## tobi!

deerlilac said:


> I can't stand people who complain about pop music. It's ok to dislike some music, I dislike some music. I just dislike  people who just act so superior because they listen to "hipster" or "punk" music.



"I WAS BORN YESTERDAY AND I ONLY LIKE THE BEATLES <3<3<3"

I also hate the "90's kids" bs.

"I WAS BORN IN 1999, 90'S KIDS 5EVER!!!"


----------



## Heartcore

lol @ people hating Iggy on the unpopular opinion thread.

It's the UNPOPULAR opinion thread. Iggy hate is probably the most hated popular artist in music right now. 

But anyway, I'm going to say that the best PS1 game series was Crash Bandicoot. I also think that Pac Man World 1 is one of the funnest games of all time.


----------



## tobi!

Like I said before, this is just an "Opinion Thread".


----------



## Heartcore

Whatever you say.

The title tells another tale.


----------



## Franny

i dunno, there seems to be more iggy lovers than haters


----------



## tobi!

Heartcore said:


> Whatever you say.
> 
> The title tells another tale.



what i was agreeing with u


----------



## Psydye

I believe opiates(and maybe some other controlled substances) should be decriminalized...adopt Portugal's model.


----------



## oath2order

I personally don't mind iggy


----------



## Heartcore

Norski said:


> what i was agreeing with u



Oh, I thought you were being shady. Everyone on here takes everything so personally.


----------



## tobi!

how dare u call me shady!!!

jk, but yeah. unpopular opinion threads are not for the faint of heart...


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Norski said:


> what i was agreeing with u



Rule #1 on this website. Don't agree with anyone, they'll find a way to double back around and disagree with you. It makes no sense but literally everyone does that on here.


----------



## Heartcore

Sucre said:


> i dunno, there seems to be more iggy lovers than haters



Not at all, really. Most people absolutely hate Iggy. People really don't like a white woman invading what is typically seen as a "Black space"; i.e. rap. Which is kind of unfair-since Eminem has been doing rap for a long time and he's done pretty well and he's fairly popular among most rap fans.


----------



## tobi!

tbh i didn't know who iggy was until south park made fun of her


----------



## Franny

Heartcore said:


> Not at all, really. Most people absolutely hate Iggy. People really don't like a white woman invading what is typically seen as a "Black space"; i.e. rap. Which is kind of unfair-since Eminem has been doing rap for a long time and he's done pretty well and he's fairly popular among most rap fans.



really? that's a stupid reason to hate her.
i just dont like her voice in most songs. i guess its more popular than i thought. alot of the people i go to school with absolutely love her.


----------



## Heartcore

Norski said:


> how dare u call me shady!!!
> 
> jk, but yeah. unpopular opinion threads are not for the faint of heart...



Sorry 'bout it~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sucre said:


> really? that's a stupid reason to hate her.
> i just dont like her voice in most songs. i guess its more popular than i thought. alot of the people i go to school with absolutely love her.



That's a valid reason to dislike her. All the hate I've seen on her is basically calling her racist, trash, homophobic, etc. Typical 'tumblr insults'.


----------



## Psydye

When I was still taking them, I preferred mushrooms to LSD.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Some bread hair with your noodle ramen hair?


----------



## Naiad

Heartcore said:


> lol @ people hating Iggy on the unpopular opinion thread.
> 
> It's the UNPOPULAR opinion thread. Iggy hate is probably the most hated popular artist in music right now.
> 
> But anyway, I'm going to say that the best PS1 game series was Crash Bandicoot. I also think that Pac Man World 1 is one of the funnest games of all time.



_Tell that to the people where I live._

It's an unpopular opinion here. And yes, *I read the title.*


----------



## n64king

oranges_ate_you said:


> Some bread hair with your noodle ramen hair?







when f?mther said he’d take you to the mje?t shj?ppe 45 minutes ago…


----------



## Heartcore

oranges_ate_you said:


> Some bread hair with your noodle ramen hair?



I loved the picture where someone photoshopped eggs on her head so it looked like a birds nest. Probably the only time I ever laughed at someone dragging Iggy. And JT! Omg, I miss the days when he and Brit wore all denim outfits.


----------



## n64king

Omg this bounty. Bounty. The quicker picker upper.
When I saw her hair the first time I literally thought of that 50 First Dates lady, I love that others remembered it too.


----------



## Psydye

I do not care for Pink Floyd or Genesis nearly as much as I do for Yes(..'DEM UPBEAT VOCALS).


----------



## oranges_ate_you

n64king said:


> Omg this bounty. Bounty. The quicker picker upper.
> When I saw her hair the first time I literally thought of that 50 First Dates lady, I love that others remembered it too.



IM SCREAMING AT THAT 4TH PIC
Also is that a watermark or a tattoo on her face


----------



## Luxanna

I know nothign about Iggy personality I just dont really care for her music





 This just gets me every time


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Screw her f?mther. She can take herself to the mje?t shj?ppe

- - - Post Merge - - -

WHAT THE. These look alikes are too good sometimes.


----------



## Psydye

I don't care for anime...not that much anyways...at the very least first impressions have a powerful effect on me.

I like Gantz though and some other non-Funimation ones!


----------



## Brackets

faith schools should be abolished - keep to brainwashing your children at home


----------



## Psydye

I like licorice and coconut.


----------



## loreiid

i dislike Guns n Roses, but I love Nirvana (considering that Kurt hate Axl Rose)


----------



## Prabha

I personally don't like using the words: Slay, Bae, Boo, Doe, Dem, and YAAAAAAAAAAAAS.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait, some of them ARENT even words. *frustration*


----------



## Zane

Prabha said:


> I personally don't like using the words: Slay, Bae, Boo, Doe, Dem, and YAAAAAAAAAAAAS.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh wait, some of them ARENT even words. *frustration*



all AAVE


----------



## boujee

Well
They are made up of letters, so they're words 
Kinda like "selfie" which is now in the dictionary. The other words you listed all have meaning, so words.


----------



## f11

It bothers me people that used aave and aren't black.


----------



## oath2order

Crys said:


> It bothers me people that used aave and aren't black.



Well, I mean, if you grow up in a predominantly black area, that's how you'll end up speaking.


----------



## zoetrope

DarkDesertFox said:


> I love all of the Star Wars movies.
> 
> (Not sure if unpopular, but people usually tell me they didn't like the newer ones.)



The Phantom Menace is my favorite Star Wars movie.  It's not the best but I love it.


----------



## Luxanna

I grew up in a ghetto area and to this day 
I still dislike most black people (atleast in my area) 
waiting for a bunch of angrypeople to call me racist ;-;


----------



## tobi!

Nidalee said:


> I grew up in a ghetto area and to this day
> I still dislike most black people (atleast in my area)
> waiting for a bunch of angrypeople to call me racist ;-;



idk that's pretty bad lol


----------



## Naiad

Nidalee said:


> I grew up in a ghetto area and to this day
> I still dislike most black people (atleast in my area)
> waiting for a bunch of angrypeople to call me racist ;-;



but do u hate black ppl in general
or just the scary ppl in ur neighborhood


----------



## Luxanna

Norski said:


> idk that's pretty bad lol


Ehh, its not like I dislike all of them or anything, just in my town =/.


----------



## boujee

Should fix your sentence


----------



## Luxanna

Lafiel said:


> but do u hate black ppl in general
> or just the scary ppl in ur neighborhood


Oh, no just the people in my town/neighbordhood

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zenith said:


> Should fix your sentence


well I did say in my area ;_;


----------



## boujee

You got bullied?


----------



## DCB

Nidalee said:


> Oh, no just the people in my town/neighbordhood
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> well I did say in my area ;_;



Regardless, it's still a pretty racist remark. =/
EDIT; I agree with zoetrope; discriminatory is a better word.


----------



## Luxanna

Zenith said:


> You got bullied?


Yeah, Pretty bad, They were horrible just because I was "Whiter" Than them ;_;


----------



## tobi!

Nidalee said:


> Ehh, its not like I dislike all of them or anything, just in my town =/.



idk if that's much better lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nidalee said:


> Yeah, Pretty bad, They were horrible just because I was "Whiter" Than them ;_;



black people can be racist? wowza!

lol, but i see where you're getting at. i've been made fun of for being white too


----------



## zoetrope

Nidalee said:


> I grew up in a ghetto area and to this day
> I still dislike most black people (atleast in my area)
> waiting for a bunch of angrypeople to call me racist ;-;



While that statement isn't racist (in the sense that you aren't trying to systematically oppress a population) it is incredibly discriminatory.  You might want to work on that because it's not a nice look to have.


----------



## boujee

So
You're lightskin?


----------



## Sugilite

Ignorance is bliss 
You don't point out a race and say you don't like them then say ooo no I mean the "ones" in my area not the whole population 
I'm not falling for the bs


----------



## tobi!

wow i shouldnt type when i'm tired

but yeah, that's quite the unpopular opinion


----------



## Luxanna

Norski said:


> maybe shoulda posted that on unpopular opinion lol



It is my unpopular opinion D:!
People getting angry for making my opinion.
It whats I think, I made my opinion based on how I was treated by them.
Again My Opinion


----------



## tobi!

Nidalee said:


> It is my unpopular opinion D:!
> People getting angry for making my opinion.
> It whats I think, I made my opinion based on how I was treated by them.
> Again My Opinion


well it's like if you got bit by one dog. are all dogs gonna bite you now?


----------



## Heartcore

Sugilite said:


> Ignorance is bliss
> You don't point out a race and say you don't like them then say ooo no I mean the "ones" in my area not the whole population
> I'm not falling for the bs



I agree with you 100%. I've had run ins with bad people of every race, but it really isn't fair to generalize a whole group of people based off of a select group of people in your area who share a common characteristic. There are going to be bullies of every race, religion, sexual orientation, etc. But the second you begin to generalize that whole group based off of a select few, the second you overstep the boundary of what is and isn't okay.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nidalee said:


> It is my unpopular opinion D:!
> People getting angry for making my opinion.
> It whats I think, I made my opinion based on how I was treated by them.
> Again My Opinion



But your "opinion" trashes a whole group of people based on nothing but their skin color..Lol


----------



## Sugilite

Stop trying to make it sound like everyone is trying to gang up on her 
Boo hoo hoo 
/wipes away fake tears 
You're ignorant by the end of the day 
*eye roll 360


----------



## tobi!

Sugilite said:


> Stop trying to make it sound like everyone is trying to gang up on her
> Boo hoo hoo
> /wipes away fake tears
> You're ignorant by the end of the day
> *eye roll 360


which eye


----------



## Sugilite

*eye roll


----------



## zoetrope

Nidalee said:


> It is my unpopular opinion D:!
> People getting angry for making my opinion.
> It whats I think, I made my opinion based on how I was treated by them.
> Again My Opinion



Well, that is quite unpopular.  But just know that it isn't just unpopular but it is also socially unacceptable.  You should think about why you feel that way then try to work through it.  Discrimination isn't something that you want to have, let alone tell people about.


----------



## boujee

I'm still wondering what you meant by being "whiter"
Like are you lightskin? Are you African American but lighter? Are you white?(could have said white). Latin? Etc etc etc 
Cause there's always going to be someone who doesn't like you. Someone is always going to say something, whether you like it or not. It is what it is. It just depends on how you let those words get to you.
Pffff cause I'm whiter.


----------



## tobi!

trigger warning...smh


----------



## Sugilite

He bout to blow up yall


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I like the dead point in ACNL (when everything turns brown after the eight-day period when the trees are red).


----------



## Leela

I don't think French is a beautiful language. A lot of people say they like the sound of the words, but I don't.


----------



## Alienfish

Leela said:


> I don't think French is a beautiful language. A lot of people say they like the sound of the words, but I don't.



Me neither.. I don't get the beuaty.

Also the concept of "family films". They are 99% of the time either sugar-coated or very cheesy with lots of morale lessons.


----------



## epona

cultural appropriation has been turned into some beyond ridiculous concept by tumblr
i mean yes, in some cases cultural appropriation is a very real thing but tiny arbitrary things like getting a japanese character tattooed on your shoulder are not something to get your panties in a twist about at all lol


----------



## Brackets

reading is so much better than movies.
and i couldn't ever date someone who doesn't read


----------



## Alienfish

Brackets said:


> reading is so much better than movies.
> and i couldn't ever date someone who doesn't read



This. I do love to read (even though it's mostly school stuff at the moment) but when you find an awesome book.. that feeling.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Nidalee said:


> I grew up in a ghetto area and to this day
> I still dislike most black people (atleast in my area)
> waiting for a bunch of angrypeople to call me racist ;-;



I can see the nuance in what you said, I have similar experiences myself. My school used to be in a pretty bad neighbourhood, predominantly populated by black people. Not that I myself was often victim (I was bullied only in highschool, no longer after that), but the way they treated eachother and random people passing by in the school or in public (mostly in public transportation), really was unsettling and somewhat aggrievating.

That said, maybe I`m blessed with also many experiences outside that area in cities like Amsterdam and Utrecht, that were perfectly fine. 

People who give you hate, haven`t read your post prpoerly (unless you edited it after that ofc), but its perfectly understandable to me that in ghetto neighbourhoods or as we call them in Holland just "bad" neighbourhoods, you will find people with different social values.

In your case they were black I suppose, but in the city where I live, we used to have a pretty bad area with mostly caucasian people. I don`t think you would have disliked those black people in your area any less if they were white, therefor I can`t for the life of me see why people would call you a racist.


I guess thats my unpopular opinion of the day (I have many of them ); I hate it when people jump on the racism/sexism/ageism bandwagon, without really taking some time to properly realize what the hell they are reacting to. But maybe thats also because I`m from a country where it isn`t as big of a concern as it is in certain other countries. 

Instead of asking for more information, we scream murder first and ask questions later. 

I`m losing faith in humanity.....
Sigh, maybe I`m just getting old and naggy. 

Thats my second unpopular opinion: There are way to many dumb (not so much as in lacking in intelligence, but more in terms of lacking in knowledge), superficial people in the world and sadly, they make the most noise in this world.


----------



## Franny

tea is gross  
hot or iced, no thanks.


----------



## boujee

When people make long post


----------



## Alienfish

Sucre said:


> tea is gross
> hot or iced, no thanks.


Most of it are.. I do like green (as long as it's without lemon uh) and some ice-tea but majority is yuck yes


----------



## Radda

I don't understand why people hate Ichiya so much,I mean I never watched Fairy Tail but he looks approachable right?


----------



## Franny

Noiru said:


> Most of it are.. I do like green (as long as it's without lemon uh) and some ice-tea but majority is yuck yes



never tried green tea, but by the smell of it, it seems awful


----------



## DarkFox7

I'm a Christian, but I don't think people go to hell for being an atheist/any other belief. I think people go to hell if they really, truly, wholeheartedly deserve it (like Hitler). My best friend is an atheist and he's so sweet and and nice, I couldn't imagine him ever going to hell.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I'm an optimist.  That doesn't seem to be too popular, and when I tell people, they often try to tell me about all the terrible things in the world.

Like I don't know.


----------



## Alienfish

Most 90s/early 00s films are overrated af


----------



## Radda

Sighhhhhhhh


----------



## Heartcore

Those anime RP pages on facebook are horrifying. LOL


----------



## Brackets

HIMYM is so not funny or good at all


----------



## Cory

Brackets said:


> HIMYM is so not funny or good at all


I tried watching and i did not find it funny either. 
maybe because i watched some episodes right after i finished watching the masterpiece called The Office (U.S)


----------



## Brackets

Cory said:


> I tried watching and i did not find it funny either.
> maybe because i watched some episodes right after i finished watching the masterpiece called The Office (U.S)



oh hell yeah I love the Office, both UK and US


----------



## Cory

Brackets said:


> oh hell yeah I love the Office, both UK and US



I cried so much when watching the finale


----------



## ACupOfTea

I don't understand why Naruto and Inuyasha are so popular.


----------



## Alienfish

ACupOfTea said:


> I don't understand why Naruto and Inuyasha are so popular.



action + neverending stories= successful formula.

i can forgive one piece for that since it has some humour and well-developed characters but those two sucks


----------



## Prabha

Zenith said:


> Well
> They are made up of letters, so they're words
> Kinda like "selfie" which is now in the dictionary. The other words you listed all have meaning, so words.



Selfie is in the dictorionary?
I give up on humanity.


----------



## DCB

Prabha said:


> Selfie is in the dictorionary?
> I give up on humanity.



You give up on humanity because a new word exists in the English language?


----------



## Heartcore

Attack on Titan is kind of lame. I mean; I like the show alot but it's fans ruin it for me. But I think that happens with most popular shows

The fans of Attack on Titan are really annoying. I had to unfollow most Attack on Titan blogs because it's just dumb. Half of the stuff out there on attack on titan is really inaccurate; and I often hate the way characters are portrayed by fans. It's just not really accurate what so ever. Yuck. I hate the Attack on Titan fanbase.

I still like the show, I just avoid anyone who is a die-hard fan of it _usually_


----------



## PurplPanda

DCB said:


> You give up on humanity because a new word exists in the English language?


for real it's not a bad thing. a generation is enjoying new technology, what's so bad about that


----------



## Prabha

DCB said:


> You give up on humanity because a new word exists in the English language?



It's just a word like selfie. I find it stupid how that word was added.


----------



## DarkFox7

DCB said:


> You give up on humanity because a new word exists in the English language?



Nah, he's got a point. I give up on humanity too. And it's not because a new word exists in the dictionary. It's what the word is. Society has changed snapping a simple photo into something entirely different when it's not. Society continues to spread its self-absorbed ways and ugh it's just annoying. -.-


----------



## Prabha

PurplPanda said:


> for real it's not a bad thing. a generation is enjoying new technology, what's so bad about that



Nothing's bad about our generation enjoying new technology. I just feel like selfie shouldn't be an official word when it's usually just used for informal talk. Also and how it's just a trend of what people have been calling a picture.
It's just unnecessary in my opinion.


----------



## DCB

Prabha said:


> It's just a word like selfie. I find it stupid how that word was added.



While that is your opinion, I have to wonder why you think it's stupid? It's a much more proficient/faster way of saying, "a photograph of myself" or even, "self-photograph." 

Disliking a word is fine, but I don't think you should give up on humanity for expanding a language.


----------



## Sugilite

Why are all yall complaning about words
How did words even come to exist in the first place 
Why is a bird label peacock? What even is a peacock? Nobody cares 
Why is someone names bob what is a bob why bob? 
Everyone is always saying "ain't" and people complain saying it's not a real word it's not a real word 
What are wordd?


----------



## boujee

I'm pretty sure our founding fathers thought the same way PRABHA
They invited words(which was of course made up and was used of course) so it got added to the dictionary.
Selfie is used a lot
Bae is used a lot
YAAASS is used a lot 
People even use ain't 
That's why I put the sponge bob gif 
But you have to be honest, I'm pretty sure you use those words or even said it before


----------



## DCB

DarkFox7 said:


> Nah, he's got a point. I give up on humanity too. And it's not because a new word exists in the dictionary. It's what the word is. Society has changed snapping a simple photo into something entirely different when it's not. Society continues to spread its self-absorbed ways and ugh it's just annoying. -.-



Except a selfie isn't simply snapping a photo. It's snapping a photo of yourself, with the possibility of sharing that photo with others.


----------



## Sugilite

And he/she said "nah" that's bit even a word either 
WHAT IS YALL POINT? 
Are you going to the government and protest about it cause ??


----------



## Alienfish

DCB said:


> Except a selfie isn't simply snapping a photo. It's snapping a photo of yourself, with the possibility of sharing that photo with others.



Simplified enough lol for no cause other than showing off


----------



## aliscka

Language evolves perpetually. Humans have always been around to complain about those changes and express their fears that language is falling apart... this isn't so. I mean, hell, people hundreds of years ago were in an uproar that "less civilized" citizens had taken to calling pantaloons "pants." 

Language evolves to meet our needs... someone will always be there to ***** about it. It's just something you have to accept.  Learn to accept all slang as beautiful and unique to our time period.


----------



## Zane

would u rather your grandma ask u what a selfie is or have her be able to find it in the dictionary


----------



## Prabha

Zenith said:


> I'm pretty sure our founding fathers thought the same way PRABHA
> They invited words(which was of course made up and was used of course) so it got added to the dictionary.
> Selfie is used a lot
> Bae is used a lot
> YAAASS is used a lot
> People even use ain't
> That's why I put the sponge bob gif
> But you have to be honest, I'm pretty sure you use those words or even said it before



Haha I see your point of the spongebob gif. "Imaginationnnnn" 

Oh of course Ive used some of those words before. However I've used them just to imitate some people, and I used them with my friends. I rarely use them though. Also, I just feel like those words shouldn't be added to the dictionary. Of course I've used them but I don't feel that it should be added when it's mostly used for informal talk.

I think words that are helpful to further develop english should be added. Point is that it's my unpopular opinion, which is why I'm posting it here. Lol.


----------



## DCB

Sugilite said:


> Why are all yall complaning about words
> How did words even come to exist in the first place
> Why is a bird label peacock? What even is a peacock? Nobody cares
> Why is someone names bob what is a bob why bob?
> Everyone is always saying "ain't" and people complain saying it's not a real word it's not a real word
> What are wordd?



This.
Also, fun fact: _ain't_ is really old...around 1706 in fact. Before, it was _amn't_. It's a useful word in the case of "not to be" because it fills in a gap.

I ____
You/They _aren't_
He/She/It _isn't_

There's really no reason for it to be shunned in this usage {or any usage, really}. Personally, I don't use it because it's not a part of my natural idiolect.


----------



## n64king

This anti-selfie in the dictionary conversation sounds like a bunch of old people complaining that the olden days were better. You know they've added many words to the dictionary in previous decades that were considered ridiculous before.

Oh look here's a less controversial, yet nonetheless still in the dictionary word;

doohickey   n.,
a gadget; dingus; thingumbob.

Why do we need that word in there? 
Or are we only against Selfie because it was added in your lifetime and you can only accept facts that have been set in stone a long time ago and not new ones?


----------



## oath2order

DarkFox7 said:


> Nah, he's got a point. I give up on humanity too. And it's not because a new word exists in the dictionary. It's what the word is. Society has changed snapping a simple photo into something entirely different when it's not. Society continues to spread its self-absorbed ways and ugh it's just annoying. -.-



Every society has had it's own version of self-absorbed behaviors.


----------



## Prabha

Sugilite said:


> And he/she said "nah" that's bit even a word either
> WHAT IS YALL POINT?
> Are you going to the government and protest about it cause ??



My point is that slang words shouldn't be added to the dictionary regardless if I use it or not.

Plus I'm not shaming anyone who uses those words. Everyone has their choice, and opinions.
Just stating mine


----------



## n64king

Zane said:


> would u rather your grandma ask u what a selfie is or have her be able to find it in the dictionary



Or your future children lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> My point is that slang words shouldn't be added to the dictionary regardless if I use it or not.



Too late. They've been doing it since at least the 70's. *****in was/is in there. They may have removed it because it's irrelevant pretty much at this point.

Oh... we can't say that word here lol


----------



## boujee




----------



## Prabha

n64king said:


> Or your future children lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Too late. They've been doing it since at least the 70's. *****in was/is in there. They may have removed it because it's irrelevant pretty much at this point.



lol. Yeah I know it's too late. Oh well, just came here to rant. XD


----------



## tobi!

"BACK IN MY DAY, IT WAS GREAT! KIDS PLAYED OUTSIDE AND WOMAN DIDN'T SHOW THEIR ANKLES!"

Everyone is acting so superior because they don't like a word.


----------



## Sugilite

You can't say you hate slang, then use slang then try to break down why and how 
*eye roll x360


----------



## n64king

Prabha said:


> lol. Yeah I know it's too late. Oh well, just came here to rant. XD



Oh  Just making sure you knew though. I mean maybe you thought the dictionary wasn't tainted D:


----------



## DCB

Prabha said:


> Haha I see your point of the spongebob gif. "Imaginationnnnn"
> 
> Oh of course Ive used some of those words before. However I've used them just to imitate some people, and I used them with my friends. I rarely use them though. Also, I just feel like those words shouldn't be added to the dictionary. Of course I've used them but I don't feel that it should be added when it's mostly used for informal talk.
> 
> I think words that are helpful to further develop english should be added. Point is that it's my unpopular opinion, which is why I'm posting it here. Lol.



Words are added to dictionaries because the editors see that there is common usage and that it isn't just a trendy word that will die out in a month. All dictionaries are descriptive.


----------



## ACupOfTea

I don't like Sweet Tarts or Fun Dip


----------



## Heartcore

I would insert that gif of that guy in the coffin and the coffin falling at his funeral, but I always get reported for spam, because everyone on this forum just loves me~ So I'll let y'all imagine it.


----------



## Sugilite




----------



## Prabha

Norski said:


> "BACK IN MY DAY, IT WAS GREAT! KIDS PLAYED OUTSIDE AND WOMAN DIDN'T SHOW THEIR ANKLES!"
> 
> Everyone is acting so superior because they don't like a word.



I'm not acting superior. I don't feel superior for using different words than others.. Nope. That's not what I was getting at.
Just felt that it's an unnecessary word. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## boujee

I got reported for spam


----------



## Brackets

every generation is self absorbed in some way. i mean, people used to pay people to paint self portraits of them?!?!
and loads of words were once considered slang


----------



## Sugilite

I need to stop before Gandalf is on my case again


----------



## Prabha

Sugilite said:


> You can't say you hate slang, then use slang then try to break down why and how
> *eye roll x360



Did I even say I hate slang? I just said I don't like using the specific words I posted on this thread in the first place.
I personally find some slang bits convienent. Just other bits unnecessary.


----------



## Heartcore

Zenith said:


> I got reported for spam



Join the club. People on this forum are thirsty to report everyone lmao i legit got reported for once saying "ur ugly"


----------



## DarkFox7

Guys it's just a word in the dictionary. Some like it, some don't. I personally don't like it because it sounds stupid, that's all. I'm not unaccepting or acting superior just because I simply don't like a word. Quit getting all of your panties in a wad.


----------



## Alienfish

I'm probably one of a few who dislikes Attack on Titan pretty much. Don't get the appeal and then it uses pretty much every manga characteristics stereotype (tsundere etc.) that is on the characters


----------



## boujee

Mines was the Eddie Murphy gif nodding

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone here like anime? I can't seem to get into any without some blushy blush girl being in there.


----------



## Prabha

Zenith said:


> Mines was the Eddie Murphy gif nodding
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anyone here like anime? I can't seem to get into any without some blushy blush girl being in there.



*raises hand*


----------



## Sugilite

I hate every fandom


----------



## DarkFox7

Sugilite said:


> I hate every fandom



Ugh ikr, they can be really annoying sometimes. I am going to admit that I used to classify as a furry because I thought the art looked cool and I enjoyed the whole concept of anthropomorphic animals. But I started getting sick of all the super sensitive drama queens in the fandom and just was like "You know what, I'm out." I still like the art but I'm never getting involved with them ever again.


----------



## Sugilite

I only hate the fandoms on how everyone portrays it and what I saw
I was about to look at Tokyo ghoul but after all the pictures I seen I was like I'm good plus everyone on tumblr is hype about it so its like 80 spoilers already out there, Homestuck is just trash now


----------



## boujee

Lol homestuck 
I love Gamzee


----------



## n64king

Zenith said:


> I got reported for spam



LOL Anytime someone posts a gif they get warned it seems.


----------



## Prabha

Sugilite said:


> I only hate the fandoms on how everyone portrays it and what I saw
> I was about to look at Tokyo ghoul but after all the pictures I seen I was like I'm good plus everyone on tumblr is hype about it so its like 80 spoilers already out there, Homestuck is just trash now



You really should give it a watch. It's really good, but I reccomend the manga way more.
It's a great anime.
(lol my profile pic, and sig)


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Noiru said:


> I'm probably one of a few who dislikes



I think it's pretty well recorded on here that you dislike everything but yourself.

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> LOL Anytime someone posts a gif they get warned it seems.



We all got warned for that HAHAHAHAHAHA board I guess?


----------



## boujee

I read the wiki I thoght the dude dyed his hair white or something Cool like that
He stressed so much it turn white- surprised he's not dead


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Sugilite said:


> I hate every fandom



Same. If they have to congregate in a fandom then they're probably all Hot Topic apparel wearing idiots.


----------



## Brackets

oranges_ate_you said:


> I think it's pretty well recorded on here that you dislike everything but yourself.



hahahahahah omg


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Sugilite said:


> You can't say you hate slang, then use slang then try to break down why and how
> *eye roll x360



This entire board


----------



## n64king

oranges_ate_you said:


> I think it's pretty well recorded on here that you dislike everything but yourself.
> 
> 
> We all got warned for that HAHAHAHAHAHA board I guess?



LOL omg. 
And yes I did but it was nbd.



Hey I just noticed that username Sugilite. That's my Tomodatchi Island name, I love that mineral it's quite pretty. I don't think I noticed your un or ever have seen that name mentioned elsewhere since I found out about it haha


----------



## Sugilite

Naah
Attack on Titan stab my heart and sprayed lemon juice on it 
Plus Gamzee gone and we have to wait to April  for a update 
Plus his hair turn why from Stress like I don't want to get sad from seeing someone else sad 
Plus the Steven Universe fandom is just terrible im tired of seeing threesome relationships 
Im gone


----------



## boujee

Sugilite is this beauty


----------



## n64king

Oops haha Well thanks for explaining that one, I had no idea LOL. But still that's neat they used that name for the character.

- - - Post Merge - - -






Lol this is the mineral I was imagining


----------



## Sugilite

Sugilte is just my ego man 
If I was a some demon looking babe that will be me 
She just shows my personality 
That's me man


----------



## Alienfish

oranges_ate_you said:


> I think it's pretty well recorded on here that you dislike everything but yourself.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> We all got warned for that HAHAHAHAHAHA board I guess?


Says the biggest troll on the site ever. I think I prefer Mariah thank you.


----------



## n64king

Noiru said:


> Says the biggest troll on the site ever. I think I prefer Mariah thank you.



Omg I'm yelling. What even happened to Mariah? Banned? She's been gone for a while no?


----------



## Alienfish

n64king said:


> Omg I'm yelling. What even happened to Mariah? Banned? She's been gone for a while no?



At least she had some class posting. This orange asshat is just trolling really bad.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Noiru said:


> Says the biggest troll on the site ever. I think I prefer Mariah thank you.



That doesn't even make sense in conjuncture to what I said. If you were implying I hated everything you obviously don't read any of my posts. But it's not important. I don't read your posts much either but it's obvious you've got some problems when the only boards you bump are the "unpopular opinion" threads. Guess you've got a lot of hate and anger bottled up haha glad it aint me.


----------



## Flop

Shut the hell, up guys. I'll have this closed myself before a Mod does it without me asking.


----------



## Alienfish

oranges_ate_you said:


> That doesn't even make sense in conjuncture to what I said. If you were implying I hated everything you obviously don't read any of my posts. But it's not important. I don't read your posts much either but it's obvious you've got some problems when the only boards you bump are the "unpopular opinion" threads. Guess you've got a lot of hate and anger bottled up haha glad it aint me.



You fail even harder but not wasting my time.

Yes I read your posts but you are obviously some hikikomori who can't make friends therefore you troll here.


----------



## n64king

Isn't this like the 4th time this has been brought up on this particular thread?


----------



## aliscka

Can we please close this thread and never let another one like it come into existence? People on this site are just itching for some fights and they do it by creating threads like these like damn let it die... go spew your unpopular opinions somewhere else.


----------



## Psydye

I don't like a lot of mainstream music. I can't stand internet terminology/slang.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

The irony here is that you're telling me I have no friends and something is wrong with me but you're obviously in denial about what I just said, where all you do is post anger and rejection, since you neglected to respond about that. Lol classic. Please continue to spend your whole day on the Unpopular opinion threads, I know that's how you planned your weekend.


----------



## Alienfish

Psydye said:


> I don't like a lot of mainstream music.



Amen to this. I guess most stuff I listen to is pretty much into the blogosphere, lol.


----------



## Brackets

aliscka said:


> Can we please close this thread and never let another one like it come into existence? People on this site are just itching for some fights and they do it by creating threads like these like damn let it die... go spew your unpopular opinions somewhere else.



it is actually quite interesting to see people's opinions sometimes, it's just people bickering thats annoying.


----------



## Alienfish

oranges_ate_you has not made any friends yet 

36-0, nab.


----------



## n64king

Psydye said:


> I don't like a lot of mainstream music.



It was almost okay for a second then it got worse than it did before. How did that happen....


----------



## Prabha

Psydye said:


> I don't like a lot of mainstream music. I can't stand internet terminology/slang.



Watch out. An army of people are going to attack.
I agree, I don't like much mainstream music either. It just doesn't connect.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Noiru said:


> oranges_ate_you has not made any friends yet
> 
> 36-0, nab.



woah watch out I better step down cause you've got Animal Crossing Bell Tree friends!!!!!!!


----------



## Brackets

Noiru said:


> oranges_ate_you has not made any friends yet
> 
> 36-0, nab.



oh yeah cos online's the only thing that matters? you may be online here 24/7 but some people spend time outside the internet. Anyway can you guys take it to private message , not trying to mod but you're gonna get this thread closed


----------



## boujee

Went from 0 to 100 real quick


----------



## Alienfish

oranges_ate_you said:


> woah watch out I better step down cause you've got Animal Crossing Bell Tree friends!!!!!!!



Yes you do. And I do have some IRL contrary to what low thoughts you have about world's population. Now go back to hibernating.


----------



## M O L K O

oranges_ate_you said:


> The irony here is that you're telling me I have no friends and something is wrong with me but you're obviously in denial about what I just said, where all you do is post anger and rejection, since you neglected to respond about that. Lol classic. Please continue to spend your whole day on the Unpopular opinion threads, I know that's how you planned your weekend.



dont try to post logic in the unpopular opinion thread pls :/

also I love all kinds of music, Nicki to Bowie to Britney to Prince to this to that and no I dont want a 'cookie' for my varied music taste
music snobs are the worst and ruin music imo

Edit: and jpop to kpop to indie **** to this to that,

and another unpopular opinion, namie amuro is the jpop queen tied with utada ty and good bye


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Zenith said:


> Sugilite is this beauty



I saw the Amethyst face and I literally jumped out of my chair bdbdlgjlgj

I don't really know if this is unpopular or not, but I prefer cartoons waaayy over reality shows.  I'll watch something like The Voice every now and then, but that's it.  My favorite shows are Steven Universe, Gravity Falls (it's really not childish at all, there's killing and blood stuff), Spongebob (forever favorite), The Amazing World of Gumball (even though it's going downhill I still think it's funny), and the new show on Nick called Harvey Beaks looks like it's gonna be really cute.  Seriously I've been stalking C.H. Greenblatt's tumblr since June of 2014 for that show, he's totally one of my favorite animators //gasp

Cartoons are super cool though so (?∀｀●）


----------



## Alienfish

Brackets said:


> oh yeah cos online's the only thing that matters? you may be online here 24/7 but some people spend time outside the internet. Anyway can you guys take it to private message , not trying to mod but you're gonna get this thread closed



I was pretty much sarcastic lol. And I count both as friends, lol.


----------



## M O L K O

Zenith said:


> Went from 0 to 100 real quick



isn't that from a beatles song?? I can't keep up with u youngins and ur slang :////


----------



## Tao

Prabha said:


> Selfie is in the dictorionary?
> I give up on humanity.




The first character in 'popular media' to have show a keen interest in social technology and social networking is in Final Fantasy 8. The character also happened to be named 'Selphie'.


Not an unpopular opinion, I just think it's a pretty funny coincidence.


----------



## Alienfish

Music fandom is worse. Especially those extreme hardcore that demands you know every lyric by heart, know all the full names, birthdates, zodiac signs etc. Eugh.


----------



## n64king

Is this real life right now?


----------



## Flop

You guys need to grow up.  I'm having this closed.


----------



## boujee

Never listened to the Beatles


----------



## Brackets

i don't like it when people say they hate 'mainstream' music because that could include so many genres. what do people even mean by that? lots of stuff could be counted as mainstream. Mozart's pretty mainstream.


----------



## n64king

I think mainstream is being used as another word for pop music. 

Mainstream. Lets add that to words people misuse too much. My favorite is the word Gimmick.


----------



## Prabha

Brackets said:


> i don't like it when people say they hate 'mainstream' music because that could include so many genres. what do people even mean by that? lots of stuff could be counted as mainstream. Mozart's pretty mainstream.



Usually when people say mainstream, I guess it refers to the genre pop/rap since thats what the majority of teens listen to. Stuff that's on the top charts, and you seem to see everywhere.
That's my guess though.


----------



## Zane

mozart sucks listen to beethoven


----------



## Alienfish

Prabha said:


> Usually when people say mainstream, I guess it refers to the genre pop/rap since thats what the majority of teens listen to. Stuff that's on the top charts, and you seem to see everywhere.
> That's my guess though.



Yeah, pretty much. I like Ayu as for mainstream and some more known 60s-70s stuff though.


----------



## M O L K O

Zane said:


> mozart sucks listen to beethoven



I only listen to underground classical music, those are a bit too...idk..mainstream for me :/


----------



## n64king

Of course thanks to GTA V now some of my more unknown music is showing up. Twin Shadow.... but okay.


----------



## M O L K O

Noiru said:


> Yeah, pretty much. I like Ayu as for mainstream and some more known 60s-70s stuff though.



she hasnt had a number 1 hit in years tho :/


----------



## Zane

M O L K O said:


> I only listen to underground classical music, those are a bit too...idk..mainstream for me :/



poser i bet you have Debussy on ur iPod......


----------



## Alienfish

M O L K O said:


> she hasnt had a number 1 hit in years tho :/



Yeah but she is way more mainstream than Hot Poop or Rumi Koyama lol


----------



## M O L K O

unpopular opinion: I love NGE with all my heart but its truly overrated and seen as 'the all and all of anime' when its not
and w/ that I'll take my leave. @flop im sorry for derailing ur thread. It's just that some of these people are...encouragable..thats all
Have a good one ya'll


----------



## Franny

aww no i like this thread  ah well, bye everyone
also, opinion: mint, peppermint, and anything of the sort is gross.


----------



## Psydye

Prabha said:


> Usually when people say mainstream, I guess it refers to the genre pop/rap since thats what the majority of teens listen to. Stuff that's on the top charts, and you seem to see everywhere.
> That's my guess though.





Noiru said:


> Yeah, pretty much.


Thank you. Glad SOME people know what I'm talking about!


----------



## Alienfish

Psydye said:


> Thank you. Glad SOME people know what I'm talking about!



Yes, I'm mostly listening to stuff that are way outside what is known to the general people on the internet or real life for that matter unless they like oldies (or 'weirdies') too.


----------



## Prabha

M O L K O said:


> isn't that from a beatles song?? I can't keep up with u youngins and ur slang :////



Oh my god. ;-; I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Beardo

I hate music

It's corrupting our children


----------



## boujee

I like video games


----------



## Sugilite

Iggy Azelia is a fake rapper


----------



## n64king

Zenith said:


> I like video games



shut up with your unpopular opinion


----------



## boujee

ok
/fades away


----------



## Psydye

I like dark chocolate...the darker the better!


----------



## n64king

Someone should obviously make an anti-Iggy & Ariana board, cause that's brought up on every other page


----------



## oath2order

n64king said:


> Someone should obviously make an anti-Iggy & Ariana board, cause that's brought up on every other page



let's not do that


----------



## n64king

Zenith said:


> ok
> /fades away



Is it over? Are we free?


----------



## boujee

Nope 
I'm still lurking


----------



## Alienfish

Psydye said:


> I like dark chocolate...the darker the better!



Agrees.

Only time I eat regular chocolate is if I'm craving too bad when I'm on my period


----------



## Franny

n64king said:


> Someone should obviously make an anti-Iggy & Ariana board, cause that's brought up on every other page



could you imagine all the hate tho
it'd probably get closed by a mod eventually anyways


----------



## n64king

Sucre said:


> could you imagine all the hate tho
> it'd probably get closed by a mod eventually anyways



Hahah right, all the bread hair pictures, and this board would slow way down.


----------



## Ghost Soda

IMHO:

Levi isn't all that good looking.

I like the second opening to AoT better than the first. The cgi is just weird, though.

Gizmo is beyond overrated. [creator from Hatena, fyi]

On the topic of overrated-ness, Attack on Titan isn't overrated.

Free! just sounds like Clannad with yaoi and swimming.


----------



## Prabha

Ghost Soda said:


> IMHO:
> 
> Levi isn't all that good looking.
> 
> I like the second opening to AoT better than the first. The cgi is just weird, though.
> 
> Gizmo is beyond overrated. [creator from Hatena, fyi]
> 
> On the topic of overrated-ness, Attack on Titan isn't overrated.
> 
> Free! just sounds like Clannad with yaoi and swimming.



Free! doesn't even compare to clannad.

& I don't think Levi is attractive at all either. he's too short too, hahaha.


----------



## boujee

Levi is sassy cause he stomp even 
He deserves a gold star
But Gamzee needs love


----------



## Prof Gallows

Closing on request by OP.


----------

